# Femara Family 2014 ( 10 BFP's so far,3 Angels )



## Nightnurse

*What Dosage are you taking ?

What Days did you take?

Update when you O (if you O'd )

Testing date ?

Symptom spotting

Keep us posted about your general progress...


Here is to Femara BFP's for 2014​*


:dust::dust::dust:



*Nightnurse*- *onto round 4 *[-o&lt;

* mommyberry =Febuary 3rd  (First Round ) * :cloud9:

PrayingMom

xpinky-moving on to cycle 3

*Andi86- March 27th  (Second round)*
*
wantababy*-Femara cycle April 14' 5mg = MC 4w5d.. :angel:

*Kantny09- 7.5mg (cycle 3 )  March 17th* turned into an :angel:*Natural  April 14th *:happydance:

CrystalRN

haleiwamama- *trying clomid next cycle*

rocko

*Jennuuh*-*cycle 4, 5mg,+Menopur +IUI =* :bfp:* May 2nd* :happydance:

Babydust2YOU

*Buckwheat77- March 23rd  (First Round) * :cloud9:

Ttc mom

LaurenVNYC

*Shilo-**First round of Femara. 2.5mg*:bfp: *May 3rd* :happydance:

froggyfrog-

VivianJean-

katiecakes-

Cowgirl07-

IGrowEmXL- 7.5 mgs-

MsBee21niya-

*SCgirl*- *First round,5mg,*:bfp:*May 2nd* :happydance:

*Shaybe Baby-*-:bfp: May 9th :happydance:

Wannapeanut2-

Wantaminime-

Tidy- 4th cycle ,5mgs -

*Swtpinkbabi*-1st Cycle Femara+ Metformin +IUI -:bfp: * May 2014*

HearMyPrayers-12.5mg of femera/ovidrel

ebonaskavi-

futurebbmoma-2,5mgs

Melindawntsbb

Renaendel

Hopethisyear

kjg123


----------



## Nightnurse

I am awaiting AF to start taking my first round of Femera,will update


----------



## mommyberry

Hey there Nightnurse!

Let's be cycle buddies! We're TTC #1 since about a year. Was on Clomid earlier and that messed up my uterine lining and I'd gone through 2 chemicals over the last year.

I'm on Femara this cycle for the first time. Cycle started on Jan 6th. I was on Femara 2.5mg x2 for 5 days... CD2 to CD6. 

I guess this cycle is a longer one this time coz it was not until CD15 that my follicles grew the right size. And yeah... I have 2 mature follicles at 20mm and 17mm on CD15 :) Heard that is quite normal on Femara cycle with about 5% chances of fraternal twins.

So on CD15 I took the trigger Ovidrel and I'm more than sure that I O'ed yesterday CD17 coz my tummy hurt like hell. The whole of yesterday I was yelling in pain. However, I avoided taking any meds coz I'd really hoped something good is happening down there. 

DH and I were onto it starting CD8 and everyday / alternate day, just to make sure not to miss the window and make the egg swim in a pool of sperm. 

Today is CD18 and 1DPO and I'm so hoping that it works this time! Made an appointment for Jan 28th when they'll do my bloodwork for Serum Progesterone level.

So what's your story? 

Truck loadsa baby dust to you!


----------



## Nightnurse

*WELCOME !!!! nice having you



Copied of a friends new thread...


My name is Nightnurse
I'm 35+ DF is 41
Together for 15 years
NTNP for 12 seriously LTTTC 4+ years
Never been PG as far I know

DH may have issues but living in the caribbean its hard to get answers

Did 2 so called SA's but when I looked at the results no where on it says how the swimmers are,so I assume in the word of his doc that they maybe be a problem ,but he says he does have some sperm,god I only need 1
I had bloods done and all is well there

In 2011 I asked my GP if I could try clomid,

2011 did 3 round of 50mgs clomid = BFN
2012 did 3 rounds of 50mgs clomid = BFN
2013 did 4 rounds of 100mgs clomid =BFN

even tried Soy Isoflavens = BFN

Now here we are in 2014 waiting for AF to start to try 5mgs of Femara*


----------



## Nightnurse

*Finished my Femara today so now on to the fun part *


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey ladies can I join. 

My story first pregnancy- natural ended at 21 weeks due to weak cervix April 2012
Second pregnancy -femara 2.5 x2 cd 3-7 +opk cd14 and BFP dpo 16 m/c 7w+4days Nov 2013

Second round of Femara Dec +opk cd16 BFN
Third round I haven't gotten a +opk yet it's CD 21 . I have a doctors appt in the morning to make sure I didn't O. If this turns a to be a bust they are gonna up my femara and I may do trigger shot.

I did two rounds of clomid back in 2013 both was fails and terrible .


----------



## mommyberry

Welcome Prayingmom... Lets hope for the best this cycle! I had gotten 2 BFPs earlier... but the beans just left me soon after. I'm on Femara for the first time and its just about testing time for me. 

Just hoping to get a BFP with a really really sticky bean this time around! :dust:


----------



## PrayingMom

I call femara my lifesaver I got BFP first round, even tho I m/c I think bc of my eggs wasn't mature enough. 

But GL and tons of baby dust and praying for sticky little beans.


----------



## mommyberry

Instead of the regular poasing.... I went for beta and it is 84.83!!! :bfp: :happydance:

I AM PREGNANT!!! :wohoo:

I am actually scared and it might really take me sometime for all this to sink in! I'm really overwhelmed right now! :D

Since I had 2 chemicals earlier doc told me that she will confirm my pregnancy only after hearing that little ticker on the 6th week! Totally F'xed that this is a super sticky bean!

All you ladies thanks for helping me get through my TWW and lot of sticky dust to all of you! :dust:


----------



## Nightnurse

PrayingMom said:


> Hey ladies can I join.
> 
> My story first pregnancy- natural ended at 21 weeks due to weak cervix April 2012
> Second pregnancy -femara 2.5 x2 cd 3-7 +opk cd14 and BFP dpo 16 m/c 7w+4days Nov 2013
> 
> Second round of Femara Dec +opk cd16 BFN
> Third round I haven't gotten a +opk yet it's CD 21 . I have a doctors appt in the morning to make sure I didn't O. If this turns a to be a bust they are gonna up my femara and I may do trigger shot.
> 
> I did two rounds of clomid back in 2013 both was fails and terrible .

*Welcome,sorry for your losses,hope your stay is short with a nice BFP *:hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

mommyberry said:


> Instead of the regular poasing.... I went for beta and it is 84.83!!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I AM PREGNANT!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I am actually scared and it might really take me sometime for all this to sink in! I'm really overwhelmed right now! :D
> 
> Since I had 2 chemicals earlier doc told me that she will confirm my pregnancy only after hearing that little ticker on the 6th week! Totally F'xed that this is a super sticky bean!
> 
> All you ladies thanks for helping me get through my TWW and lot of sticky dust to all of you! :dust:

:happydance: *CONGRATS !!!!*​ :happydance:

*Nice number,will you be going for more betas? are you on progestorone? what date do you go back?Would you mind sticking around and lending us some moral support and we'd love for you to update us with your progress*

*HAPPY 9mths*


----------



## xpinky

I'm currently taking femara cycle days 3-7. My mid cycle ultrasound is next Monday hopefully I have mature follicles!


----------



## mommyberry

Nightnurse said:


> :happydance: *CONGRATS !!!!*​ :happydance:
> 
> *Nice number,will you be going for more betas? are you on progestorone? what date do you go back?Would you mind sticking around and lending us some moral support and we'd love for you to update us with your progress*
> 
> *HAPPY 9mths*


Nightnurse - Ofcourse I'll be right here for you ladies! After looking at my Beta my doc said it is off the charts for CD30 and I don't need any more betas. As for progesterone, I'm on Crinone 8% vaginal suppositories.

I would be going for an early pregnancy scan on 12th Feb when I'll be five and a half weeks to see if the GS is in the uterus or in the tube. A week later I'll go back to check for the heartbeat! I'm still F'xed that everything turns out good and nice this time.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Yes ladies do keep us updated and please feel free to post scan pics,just love all the positive vibes going on

AFM: Nothing much going on with me other that trying to schedule some much needed BD'ING with my DF,seems like these days my drive is way up and his is way down,wish me luck*


----------



## Andi86

Congrats mommyberry!

This is my first cycle with Femara. We are ttc #1 and have been trying since Nov 2012. I was diagnosed with PCOS in September. So far no other issues that we are aware of. My husbands sperm are swimming normally. We had a chemical pregnancy in May last year at 4 weeks. Currently im on CD 13,and it doesnt look like ive ovulated yet. I took 2.5 mg of Femara on CD 3-7. Im supposed to get blood work on CD 21, 28, 35 to check my progesterone levels. Hoping this works for us. Good luck ladies!


----------



## mommyberry

Thank you ladies! 

A little brown discharge yesterday.. and ofcourse I panicked and called my doc. She tried to calm me down said that it was common and I need not worry.

Since it is too early now... she asked me to come on Feb 12th when I'm 5w3d to see how / where the sac is attached. Fxed. I really need this to be a sticky sticky one!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! I'm on my first round of Femara 2.5. I took mine on days 4-8. AF came late Monday night and my pharmacist had to order my meds, and they came in on Thursday. I took it as soon as I got to my car.. Lol!! I was stressing about starting late, I think it will be ok though.. I had my pre ovulation LH & FSH checked today. Results will be in Friday. I will start OPK's on Sunday CD 13 ( I usually o on CD 18 ) & I will start temping tomorrow..


----------



## Nightnurse

Andi86 said:


> Congrats mommyberry!
> 
> This is my first cycle with Femara. We are ttc #1 and have been trying since Nov 2012. I was diagnosed with PCOS in September. So far no other issues that we are aware of. My husbands sperm are swimming normally. We had a chemical pregnancy in May last year at 4 weeks. Currently im on CD 13,and it doesnt look like ive ovulated yet. I took 2.5 mg of Femara on CD 3-7. Im supposed to get blood work on CD 21, 28, 35 to check my progesterone levels. Hoping this works for us. Good luck ladies!

*Welcome and thanks for joining us,sorry for your loss,good luck and keep us updated with your results*



mommyberry said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> A little brown discharge yesterday.. and ofcourse I panicked and called my doc. She tried to calm me down said that it was common and I need not worry.
> 
> Since it is too early now... she asked me to come on Feb 12th when I'm 5w3d to see how / where the sac is attached. Fxed. I really need this to be a sticky sticky one!

*sorry that you have to go through that you dont have to tell us its scary as hell,let us know if the spotting stiops and cant wait until you see the doc for scan ,everything will be just find ,looking forward to hearing and seeing all about the threads first Femara baby *



wantabby said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm on my first round of Femara 2.5. I took mine on days 4-8. AF came late Monday night and my pharmacist had to order my meds, and they came in on Thursday. I took it as soon as I got to my car.. Lol!! I was stressing about starting late, I think it will be ok though.. I had my pre ovulation LH & FSH checked today. Results will be in Friday. I will start OPK's on Sunday CD 13 ( I usually o on CD 18 ) & I will start temping tomorrow..

*Hi thanks for joining us,so glad that you were able to get your femara in time,the timing is just time as then is when I also took mines too,so your good,let us know the results and feel free to post you O testing although I know nothing of tempting,but we just may learn something,lol,good luck*


----------



## Nightnurse

*
 on February 2nd ...3 days until possible O
 on February 4th ...possible O
 on February 5th ...CD 14
 on February 6th ...CD 15*

*Hopefully will give DF some more of the good good tonight and tomorrow,lol not gonna miss this egg for anything * :blush:


----------



## mommyberry

Spotting stopped alright :winkwink:

But I have a new concern. I got to know about my pregnancy on 4th (14DPO) through Beta which was 84.83. Today is 17DPO and just for the heck of seeing the double lines I poased and got a very very very faint line :( I was expecting a good dark line and this is what I get! :dohh: I'm now worried if the beta is not doubling like it should? Doc said there is no need for another beta for me... but looks like I'll go for one anyways.

I really had to tweak the pictures to be able to see even that.This is disappointing! :nope:
 



Attached Files:







7Feb2014-17dpo - Tweaked.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 11









7Feb2014-17dpo - Tweaked2.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nightnurse

Wonderful news that the spotting stopped,in my opinion and i'm not very good at these tests posted online but yours does look much more darker,its still pretty early,I think you should go get the second beta,if anything its good for your peace of mind


----------



## wantabby

I agree, I would have another beta for peace of mind.. then no more testing if it comes back normal! Your urine may have been diluted, that would give you faint results when they would normally be darker ( if it wasn't FMU ) and if the spotting has stopped that's a great sign!


----------



## Kantny09

Hello everyone!

Thank you so much for inviting me to this thread! 

And congrats Mommyberry! So so happy for you!

Well here is my story...

Started TTC 06/2011
Had about 4 periods over the next 6 months then they stopped completely in 12/2011
Was diagnosed with PCOS in early 05/2012
Found out I was pregnant 06/2012...even though no period for 6 months
Miscarried 2 days later due to low progesterone
Did nothing for the next 6 months
5 rounds of Clomid 1/2013-5/2013 - all BFN
Natural for a few months - all BFN
1st round of Femara 5 mg 11/2013 - BFN
Natural 12/2013 - BFN
2nd round of Femara 5 mg 1/2014 - BFN
Just started my 3rd round of Femara - 7.5mg
Currently on CD 4...started the Femara yesterday
I am also taking baby aspirin daily and using Softcups...I use them every time we BD no matter what part of the month it is. I use OPK's starting around CD11 and this cycle plan to add preseed to the mix.

I so look forward to getting to know everyone on this journey!


----------



## wantabby

Welcome Kantny!! Have you had success ovulating in the past using Femara??

Berry ~ any news hon??


----------



## Nightnurse

Kantny09 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for inviting me to this thread!
> 
> And congrats Mommyberry! So so happy for you!
> 
> Well here is my story...
> 
> Started TTC 06/2011
> Had about 4 periods over the next 6 months then they stopped completely in 12/2011
> Was diagnosed with PCOS in early 05/2012
> Found out I was pregnant 06/2012...even though no period for 6 months
> Miscarried 2 days later due to low progesterone
> Did nothing for the next 6 months
> 5 rounds of Clomid 1/2013-5/2013 - all BFN
> Natural for a few months - all BFN
> 1st round of Femara 5 mg 11/2013 - BFN
> Natural 12/2013 - BFN
> 2nd round of Femara 5 mg 1/2014 - BFN
> Just started my 3rd round of Femara - 7.5mg
> Currently on CD 4...started the Femara yesterday
> I am also taking baby aspirin daily and using Softcups...I use them every time we BD no matter what part of the month it is. I use OPK's starting around CD11 and this cycle plan to add preseed to the mix.
> 
> I so look forward to getting to know everyone on this journey!

*Yes Welcome,we can use all the encouragement we can get,
sorry for your loss ,we hope that the 3rd round is the charm*:hugs:


----------



## mommyberry

Nightnurse & Wantabby - I called my doc and she asked me to hold off. She didn't order the test for me. She asked me not to worry too much about all this and just eat healthy and sleep it off. Instead of Feb 12th she may do my scan a little more early to see that all is well. So she asked me to call on the 10th and check with her. As of now... just Fxed!

Kantny - Welcome aboard! Sending some positive vibes your way.... let this cycle be THE one for you!


----------



## wantabby

Well try to stay calm. As long as you aren't bleeding do your best not to worry!! Sleep and be sure to take your prenatal vitamins!! :dust:


----------



## mommyberry

Thank you Wantabby... I'm trying to take my mind off whatz going on inside. 

And then I noticed the outside... I'm only 5 weeks now.... but I seemed to have bloated a loooootttt!! It is not that I was thin earlier... just that...I'm big now. I'm not really eating for two yet.

This is my 4w6d bloat!
 



Attached Files:







4w6d - 03.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nightnurse

I totally agree,*TRY* to say calm and enjoy every little moment,lol,gosh you look really PG there,lol,excellent cant wait for it to be the real deal,lovin it,keep us updated with the good news


----------



## Andi86

How long after taking the Femara are you supposed to ovulate? I'm starting to think that I may need a stronger dosage because I don't think the Femara worked. I'm on CD 17 and still haven't ovulated, I was hoping this cycle would be shorter...


----------



## wantabby

Andi, this is my first round of Femara, so I'm not sure. I have taken Clomid several times and my ovulation day would vary from cd16 - cd 19 so just keep bd'ing!

Well over here I'm gearing up to ovulate!! Woo!! And guess what... EWCM..yes EWCM!!!!!!! Already!!! I'm loving this Femara right now. I NEVER get ewcm!! :happydance:


----------



## Kantny09

Thank you everyone! 

Andi86-I beleive I ovulate around Cd19 on Femara so just keep bding and if you are using OPK's keep doing that also!

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Mommyberry-did you go for your scan today? How did it go?


----------



## xpinky

Today is cd12 had my mid cycle ultradound looks like I have 1 follie 21mm, 6.2mm lining going to trigger tonight then IUI on Wednesday. My last cycle cd13 I was on clomid only had 1 follie 18mm. Hopefully my 1st round of femara works!


----------



## mommyberry

I was so nervous before yesterday's scan... and when I went I had goosebumps before the doc said those fabulous words... "I can see the sac right in the middle of the uterus!"

I saw my precious 3mm baby sac sitting right there with no qualms. It was lovely! Doc told me that everything was alright and that the pain might have been the bowel movements. And thatz how my first scan was to be! Eeeekkk!!

I'm asked to come back on the 20th for the heartbeat scan... yay!!

Kantny - Thatz how it was! :blush:

Wantabby - Lot of sexy time ahead of you! Go girl!! :sex:

Xpinky - Did they give you any progesterone? Because 6.2mm is actually a bit less for a lining to be able to hold the embryo... it needs to be atleast 8mm. In that stage I was given Vit E supplements along with progesterone for support. You might wanna ask you doc for it and start using it soon after the trigger.


----------



## xpinky

mommyberry said:


> I was so nervous before yesterday's scan... and when I went I had goosebumps before the doc said those fabulous words... "I can see the sac right in the middle of the uterus!"
> 
> I saw my precious 3mm baby sac sitting right there with no qualms. It was lovely! Doc told me that everything was alright and that the pain might have been the bowel movements. And thatz how my first scan was to be! Eeeekkk!!
> 
> I'm asked to come back on the 20th for the heartbeat scan... yay!!
> 
> Kantny - Thatz how it was! :blush:
> 
> Wantabby - Lot of sexy time ahead of you! Go girl!! :sex:
> 
> Xpinky - Did they give you any progesterone? Because 6.2mm is actually a bit less for a lining to be able to hold the embryo... it needs to be atleast 8mm. In that stage I was given Vit E supplements along with progesterone for support. You might wanna ask you doc for it and start using it soon after the trigger.


My RE didn't give me any progesterone just left the clinic with a trigger shot. Was your lining over 8mm? I was a little bummed I only had 1 follie. Did you have your IUI 2 days after the trigger shot?


----------



## mommyberry

We BDed almost everyday since trigger shot. I didn't have to IUI. Mine was about 6.5mm, 3 days before trigger shot. Thatz when my doc started me on Vit E supplements saying it has to grow to 8mm by trigger. By the time I ovulated 2 days after the trigger shot, I was 8.5mm and that day started Progesterone vaginal suppositories.


----------



## xpinky

Hmm I wonder why he said my lining looked fine. He mentioned something about it being triple layer (I think he said layer) not sure what that means. How many dpo did you start testing? You are lucky you produced 2 mature follies!


----------



## mommyberry

Triple line is how they measure the lining. It is the same for everyone. But I guess your doc would know better than me about your treatment plan so you should trust his judgment. In yesterday's scan my lining was about 13mm.

I tested on 10DPO first... it was BFN. Tired of seeing BFNs, I went in for beta HCG on 14DPO and lo.... 84.83... preggers!!!


----------



## wantabby

Yay Berry!! I'm so happy everything looked good!!


----------



## Andi86

I think I O'd! :happydance:have a temp rise after a dip on CD19....waiting to see if those crosshairs show up on my chart in the next couple days. Femara may be working:cloud9:


----------



## wantabby

Wooo!! @Andi


----------



## Andi86

Hmm may have spoke to soon...temp went down again. Waiting a few days to see whats going on...ill just keep BDing till it happens.


----------



## Nightnurse

Berry-Glad to hear your scan went well,looking foward to the next one
Andi- yes BD until you drop,i've read that women have went to the docs and have them say they didnt O then to get a positive HPT a few weeks later
Everyone else-cant wait until the testing begins,lol

*AFM: been sick with diarrhea but no vomiting and no one seems to know whats wrong but its getting better now at least i hope so but everyone seems to think i'm PG,is that really a sign,had my SIL tell me that was a symptom when she was PG with my 5 year old nephew but never really hear anyone say so,googled it and some women do have it,but,i dont feel like this is it have no other symptoms have a few more days until AF arrives so hoping that everyone else is right this will update*


----------



## wantabby

Keep Bd'ing Andi!! That's what I'm doing.. I keep waiting for a temp increase.. but none yet!! 

Nightnurse, I don't know about that being a symptom?? But if your SIL had it then it could be?!?! I hope it is!


----------



## Andi86

According to my chart I O'd when I originally thought. I'm 3dpo, so the wait begins. Usually my temps go up higher quicker so that's why I didn't think I did. I'm guessing its different because of the Femara. Praying this is our month!


----------



## CrystalRN

This is my first round of Ferama~hoping its the only one Ill need! Felt a little crappy due to the med but its my first fertility med so nothing to compare it too. Going for u/s on sunday and then iui. Best of luck to you all


----------



## wantabby

Well I hoe you ovulated Andi!! I think I may be ovulating late. No temp rise yet. I woke up earlier than normal today so my temp may be off??


----------



## Nightnurse

I dont think it is either,lol,but I googled it and the women say its to do with hormone changes,sorta like vomiting,but thats far and few


----------



## Andi86

wantabby said:


> Well I hoe you ovulated Andi!! I think I may be ovulating late. No temp rise yet. I woke up earlier than normal today so my temp may be off??

I use this site:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

...when I wake up early or on weekends when I want to sleep in a bit cause I temp at 5:30 am on days I work. As long as you take your temp as soon as you wake up its pretty accurate. I just keep it bookmarked on my cellphone.


----------



## wantabby

I used that calculator to adjust my temp, and I got crosshairs. So I apparently ovulated.. woo?!? I hope I covered myself.. I'm nervous now... :(


----------



## Andi86

You BD a couple days before and the day after...i would say you have a pretty good chance. Have a happy tww!


----------



## Kantny09

Hello everyone!

Seems like everyone is doing well! I just got back from a 5-day vacation in New York! Hubby surprised me with a trip for Valentine's Day and we renewed our vows in Times Square!

So I am on CD14 and have no idea if I have O'ed. I decided I wasn't going to use OPK's while we were on vacation and I don't temp. But I made sure we have been bd'ing about every other day and we are using preseed and softcups. I think I have a pretty good feel on my body signals and don't think I have O'ed yet. I am going to get some OPK's today and start testing. I usually O pretty late in my cycle so I am counting on that even though my dosage of femara was raised this cycle.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Congrats on renewing your vows,hope you BD'ed enough

Well I guess i'm the next hopeful as i'm now waiting to see if AF will appear,not feeling too optimistic as I dont have any symptoms and do have quite a few as AF draws near,really hope thjis is it but I really doubt it*


----------



## Kantny09

Thanks Nightnurse!

So I just went to the bathroom and low and behold...EWCM! I didn't have a chance to stop last night for OPK's but going to tonight and make sure DH and I bd as much as we can over the next few days! Really really really praying this is our month!

How is everyone else doing?!?


----------



## Andi86

Kantny- Congrats on renewing your vows! That's very romantic of your husband to surprise you like that. FX for you that this is your month.

Nightnurse- not everyone has symptoms right away so you never know! your not out until AF shows.

AFM- I have had very mild/dull cramps the last few days that kind of feels like AF cramps except I'm only 7dpo so its to early for that. Hoping this is a symptom!


----------



## haleiwamama

I wanna follow this thread! We been TTC for 1 year with no success... Did 1 round of Clomid 100mg and it didnt take... Doctor put me on Femara this month because he said my lining wasn't so great last time on Clomid... but lining turned out to be the same for both, 7.1mm... does any one know if thats good or bad?

Idk, for some reason I don't trust Femara as much as Clomid, it's just a gut feeling... but I hope I'm wrong... so i need to follow some Femara success stories to cheer up!


----------



## Andi86

haleiwamama said:


> I wanna follow this thread! We been TTC for 1 year with no success... Did 1 round of Clomid 100mg and it didnt take... Doctor put me on Femara this month because he said my lining wasn't so great last time on Clomid... but lining turned out to be the same for both, 7.1mm... does any one know if thats good or bad?
> 
> Idk, for some reason I don't trust Femara as much as Clomid, it's just a gut feeling... but I hope I'm wrong... so i need to follow some Femara success stories to cheer up!

According to my doctor and stories from people on this site, a lot of people who don't respond to Clomid have better luck with Femara. Fx for you.


----------



## mommyberry

Kantny - Such a wonderful surprise! I like this idea of renewing vows... Will plan something on this lines with my DH too :haha:

Andi, Wantabby, Nightnurse, Kantny - Truly hoping this is your month! F'Xed

Haleiwamama - I was put on Femara for the very reason of lining thickness. And it damn well worked for me. This is my first round on Femara and lo... I got a :bfp: :happydance:
So don't worry too much... just keep BDing and having all positive thoughts!


----------



## haleiwamama

Thanks Andy86 and Mommyberry, i hope you guys are right... I'll find out next week whether it worked or not....


----------



## Nightnurse

haleiwamama said:


> Thanks Andy86 and Mommyberry, i hope you guys are right... I'll find out next week whether it worked or not....

Hi welcome,it sometimes takes at least 3 tries so dont give up :hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

*First signs of AF are here (Feb 19th ) so I guess its on to cycle 2 of Femara,just not too sure how to get it as doctor didnt give me a repeat and as its a free clinic its really busy,so i'll have to sneak in and tell him that he was suppose to give me another prescription of repeats this time,not even sure if he's working as he wasnt at work last week,tried calling but got transfered to different departments,will try again tomorrow,hope I do get it*


----------



## Kantny09

Sorry to hear about AF nightnurse! You can also try calling your pharmacy and they should be able to send a refill request to your doctor. That might expedite it a little. Hope you get your second dose in time!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! 

Nightnurse~ did af show? If she did have you gotten your meds?? 

I am just in tww limbo. I had my progesterone checked on 7dpo it was 15.8 so I ovulated for sure! Just waiting to see if AF shows or hopefully not!! I have a question, do any of you have sore boobs after ovulation on Femara? I have had them since ovulation ( I usually get them the week before af ) so they are a week early..lol!


----------



## mommyberry

I didn't have sore boobs until about 2 - 3 days ago... so it is in the 6th week. It is different from person to person so you never know. Early signs are good! I hope this means beanie is sticking!! Good luck!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Yes so AF did come,got the refill bur the pharmacy wanted to check with the doctor because apparently the recommended dose is 2.5mgs,but thankfully they didnt get him,so I told them last time I got the 5mgs after checking they brought it out to me,so took my first 2 pills today doing cycle days 3-7

Who is next to test or await AF (or not) ?*


----------



## Nightnurse

mommyberry didnt you have a doc appointment or something?


----------



## mommyberry

I do! Scan in another 4 hours for checking the heartbeat. So nervous! 

I'm feeling sick just thinking about the scan! I hope we see the flicker right!


----------



## Nightnurse

Well good luck better yet cant wait to see baby pics


----------



## wantabby

Fx'd berry!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## mommyberry

Yay! I'm on :cloud9: !!! 165 beats per min! Such a precious thing to see! I feel so blessed! Measuring dot on with my ovulation date at 6w3d! I'm at my in laws' to make an announcement. Will post the picture when I get back home. Thank goodness for early scans!!! Will upload video too if this interface allows. :happydance:


----------



## Andi86

Glad to hear the scan went great. How are you planning on telling the family?


----------



## Nightnurse

mommyberry said:


> Yay! I'm on :cloud9: !!! 165 beats per min! Such a precious thing to see! I feel so blessed! Measuring dot on with my ovulation date at 6w3d! I'm at my in laws' to make an announcement. Will post the picture when I get back home. Thank goodness for early scans!!! Will upload video too if this interface allows. :happydance:

*Excellent cant wait* :happydance:


----------



## mommyberry

Here are the pics! First one shows my darling 5.2mm baby and the second one with a tiny ring is the yolk sac. They were seen in different angles so 2 different pics. Unable to upload the heartbeat video though! :shrug: It says file too large! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0819.2014-02-23_022822.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0821.2014-02-23_023036.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Andi86

Omg so exciting! Love the pics mommyberry. I'm a little jealous...I cant wait till im looking at my own ultrasound pics. Congrats again on your little bean. Have a h&h 9 months.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Oh my Gosh how fantastic!!!!! congrats congrats congrats,lets hope we all can join you soon,keep us updated

Hey ladies we need your updates,what going on with you?

AFM: On day 4 of my second round of 5mgs of Femara*


----------



## wantabby

Loving the pics berry!! 

I am on 11 dpo.. just waiting it out I won't test until 16 dpo ( if af doesn't show) I have sore boobs (still) and that's about all.. I haven't had my pre af cramps, so hopefully that's a good sign and she will stay away!


----------



## xpinky

My femara IUI cycle was a bust! Waiting for AF to arrive me RE wants to try one more femara cycle. So devastated!


----------



## xpinky

mommyberry said:


> Here are the pics! First one shows my darling 5.2mm baby and the second one with a tiny ring is the yolk sac. They were seen in different angles so 2 different pics. Unable to upload the heartbeat video though! :shrug: It says file too large! :dohh:

Congrats! Wishing you a healthy 9 months! 

I'm going to take your advice and ask for progesterone if my lining is too thin.


----------



## Kantny09

Congrats Berry!!! So so happy for you!

Nightnurse-sorry about af! But glad you got your new rx in time for round 2!

Wantabby-not on every occasion but there have been quite a few months when my boobs start hurting right after ovulation. I have read that sore boobs can be a confirmation of ovulation. I hope for you that it is a good sign though!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

AFM- I am on CD21 and I have no clue if I ovulated or not. I got EWCM but it was only a little bit and for one day...and I haven't had any cramps that I normally get when I ovulate. So I am just going to wait. I am not feeling anything...nothing at all. DH and I BD just about every other day throughout the month anyway and I am taking baby aspirin, using preseed and softcups so I think if I have ovulated I have done everything I can to try and catch it! I will just continue on this regimen until AF hopefully doesn't arrive!


----------



## wantabby

So sorry pinky!!! Good luck next month!!


----------



## Kantny09

Pinky-so sorry about your IUI cycle! Hope the next one does the trick!!


----------



## wantabby

Kantny did your boobs get progressively more sore towards af? Mine are becoming unbearable!


----------



## Kantny09

wantabby-it would start as just my nipples and then the whole boob would get sore. But when it was after ovulation it was never unbearable...just sore and it stayed pretty constant until af showed then go away. Now when I was pregnant...before I miscarried...the ONLY symptom I had were excruciatingly painful breasts. Like I had to shower with my back to the shower head because the running water hurt! And it was not even on the massage cycle. So if yours are becoming unbearable than hopefully that is a really good sign!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! What CD are you on now?!?


----------



## wantabby

CD30 / 12DPO.. I hope you are right!! They are so tender & swollen right now!


----------



## Kantny09

Wantabby-when are you testing?!?


----------



## wantabby

I'm trying to hold off & watch temps until I'm late..like 16 dpo..lol! That's the plan, until I temp tomorrow and it's increased & I fold.. lol!! So we will see... haha!!


----------



## xpinky

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Andi86

Pinky-sorry this cycle was a bust fx for next time.

Afm- Af due yesterday/today dpo 14. I had some light spotting today but no AF yet...its weird I normally have cramps but not this time. Just seems like it AF doesnt want to start. My temps have dropped so im sure its coming. I have a feeling it will be full blown AF when I wake up tomorrow. Then it will be on to the next cycle for me.


----------



## Sonnetloyson

Hi there , I miscarried in October 2013 at 13 weeks , back then I did 1 round of clomid can't remember the dose, I did have a lot of spotting on clomid while pregnant then got the bad news at 13 weeks, had a evacuation the same day. Took my body a long time to start a new cycle, 45 days, and I could only start my letrozole on my third cycle, it felt like forever cause it took another 45 days:wacko:. So I started my letrozole 7.5 mg on day 3 to 7 and it was a bfn but it did shorten my cycle it went from 45 days to 34 days, although it was a bfn I was happy that my cycle got shorter cause that would mean that I am ovulating:happydance::, when af arrived I started my letrozole 7.5 mg day 3 to 7, I did not test for ovulation but I just knew I ovulated on day 16, I then Had a pink discharge on cycle day 25. tested on cycle day 27 bfn and left it, so cycle day 29 came I tested again and it was a :test::bfp:, had a blood test and my beta count was 154.6, baby dust to alllll of you :dust:


----------



## Andi86

Need your opinion ladies. TMI coming up sorry...so yesterday i had very light brown spotting that would come and go all day, there was so little that I didnt even notice it when I wiped, just in my underwear. I also had no cramps or anything. Today I actually got red blood flow and cramps. Would you consider today to be CD 1 or CD 2? The reason I ask is because im supposed to start my Femara on cycle day 3 but I dont know if I should consider the day I just spotted as CD 1 or today Again sorry if to much info.

Congrats Sonnetloyson on your BFP!


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations Donne!! 

Andi, I would count today as CD1. Red flow = day 1.. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## mommyberry

Red flow = day 1 :thumbup:

Sonnetloyson Congrats! Welcome to the club!

Wantabby: Test! Test! Test!! Test!!! :test:


----------



## wantabby

I'm scared Berry!! Lol!! I'm waiting until I'm "late". According to FF online I am late and my FF app says AF is due tomorrow. .


----------



## haleiwamama

That's funny! I'm afraid of testing too... today I am 17 dpo/ CD31... I have justed convinced myself that I am not pregnant and it was a matter of time until AF was here... everyday this week Ive been telling DH that "Im getting AF tomorrow" and nothing... My boobs have been sore all week and I normally dont get sore boobs before AF...

I stopped testing because I was so tired of always getting negative results.. something about taking the test makes me hopeful even when I know Im not pregnant so I stopped taking them until Im very very late, thats the new policy. It's just such a downer after I get negative tests...But I'm starting to doubt my gut feeling that this cycle was a bust!


----------



## haleiwamama

Another thing Im noticing is the fact that Im having A LOT of CM this week... I dont remember it being like this before AF shows...

hopefully she wont!


----------



## mommyberry

Oh come on all you ladies... just test it out already! 17DPO is a lot of time to show good :bfp: s :dust: to all of you!


----------



## wantabby

I think I'm out.. I had a temp drop n my cervix is lower, soft, and tender.. boo!!!


----------



## wantabby

I went ahead and had next months Femara called in so I would have it ready!!


----------



## mommyberry

Wantabby - Awww... I still think you should wait until AF actually shows up, isn't it? Let's hope she doesn't come :witch:


----------



## wantabby

I didn't want to get stuck without it. It is Mardi Gras weekend here and everything will be closed next week.I hope she doesn't show too!


----------



## haleiwamama

As suspected, AF is here... today is now CD1... Not testing definitely helped cope with the negative... I didnt even cry! But I was still very sad... this sucks...

I called my doctor and told them I got my period yesterday so I could start the Femara or Clomid on CD2, instead of 3.. i read it here that the earlier you take the more changes of having more than 1 follicle... Idk why my doctor is so against it...


----------



## wantabby

haleiwamama said:


> As suspected, AF is here... today is now CD1... Not testing definitely helped cope with the negative... I didnt even cry! But I was still very sad... this sucks...
> 
> I called my doctor and told them I got my period yesterday so I could start the Femara or Clomid on CD2, instead of 3.. i read it here that the earlier you take the more changes of having more than 1 follicle... Idk why my doctor is so against it...

I'm with you!! We can be cycle buddies!! I'm starting my second Femara round Sunday.


----------



## mommyberry

Good luck this cycle ladies!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Sorry AF showed,hope the second round works for us all and for anyone still waiting,good luck

AFM: just trying to get some BD'ing in to catch that egg/eggs*


----------



## rocko

Hello everyone! I want to follow along and see what happens. I'm taking the Ovidrel shot in about 30 minutes, and have my IUI scheduled for Monday at 11. This is my first round of Femara. 

I had two calendars (phone and paper- never again...) and didn't realize the CDs were off a day from each other. I began the Femara CD 2 thinking it was 3, then got to cd 7 and had my pharmacist give me two more because I thought my fill was short!!! Today I was in my doctors office verifying CD's on my phones calendar and realized my error! I am so worried I threw off the whole month. The FS measured 3 follicles, two in the mid-teens and one around 22mm. I believe my lining was 6.?. 

He said everything looked good so I'm praying this is the month!


----------



## xpinky

rocko said:


> Hello everyone! I want to follow along and see what happens. I'm taking the Ovidrel shot in about 30 minutes, and have my IUI scheduled for Monday at 11. This is my first round of Femara.
> 
> I had two calendars (phone and paper- never again...) and didn't realize the CDs were off a day from each other. I began the Femara CD 2 thinking it was 3, then got to cd 7 and had my pharmacist give me two more because I thought my fill was short!!! Today I was in my doctors office verifying CD's on my phones calendar and realized my error! I am so worried I threw off the whole month. The FS measured 3 follicles, two in the mid-teens and one around 22mm. I believe my lining was 6.?.
> 
> He said everything looked good so I'm praying this is the month!

22mm is a good size! My lining was about the same last month.


----------



## wantabby

That's awesome rocko!! Get to bd'ing!! Fx'd!!

I start my Femara today!


----------



## Kantny09

So sorry for all the ladies who got AF over the weekend! Keeping my fx that this month will be your lucky month!!

AFM-I am now on CD28. Still don't know when I ovulated but noticed EWCM again last Friday and my nipples started to be sore yesterday. Don't know if I may have ovulated late or if this is the start of AF because I am so late in my cycle. My cycles average around 32 days so I will just wait and see how this next week plays out!


----------



## haleiwamama

Well, Im being put back to Clomid for this round... did you guys have side effects from Femara? I had so many head aches, was super emotional, having hot flashes all the time... I think I'll be ok because my lining wasn't that bad with Clomid... It was 6mm with Clomid and 6.1 with Femara... Plus I'll be taking Ovidrel or Gonal-F this month... Im excited about that. Hopefully thats the extra push I needed to make this happen!


----------



## wantabby

The only side effects I had with Femara was night sweats the last two pills and after ovulation super sore boobs!! I was much more emotional and had longer lasting side effects (hot flashes, night sweats, moody) with Clomid.


----------



## Shilo

Hope you ladies don't mind but I'm going to keep an eye on this. I have PCOS and just started Metformin on January 30th. Started at 500mg, then 1000mg, and now up to 1500mg. I haven't ovulated in years and if the Metformin doesn't do it for me then next plan is Femara in 3 months. I have decided to try it before Clomid and have a feeling it will come to that. We have been TTC for almost 3 1/2 years.

:dust: to all of you.


----------



## haleiwamama

wantabby said:


> The only side effects I had with Femara was night sweats the last two pills and after ovulation super sore boobs!! I was much more emotional and had longer lasting side effects (hot flashes, night sweats, moody) with Clomid.

That's funny, we're cycle buddies but our reactions to the pills were totally opposite! Today is will be day 3 on Clomid and I have a massive headahe already... could be a coincidence though... we'll see. Good luck to you Wantabby!! BABY DUST TO US ALL!


----------



## mommyberry

Having used both I can say... Femara was much better than Clomid. I hardly had any side effects with Femara and Clomid made me cry at every small instance. Lining too... with Clomid 6.5mm and with Femara 8.5mm :happydance: I think that is what made it possible to finally get a :bfp:

But like haleiwamama says... it is different with each person I guess. Anyway, I'm glad I now know what works for me! :D


----------



## Andi86

Looks like a few of us ladies are around the same time in our cycles. Im CD 6, 2nd time using femara. I havent had anh side effects on it.


----------



## Babydust2YOU

Usually 28 day cycle ..

First time on Femara 10mg a day and CM very dry.. Cycle day 16.. Did OPK and said I was ovulating on cycle day 12 (No CM / Dry) and dtd 12,13,14 w/preseed (cramping and sore ovaries all three days).. 

Now on day 16 slight cramping.. Anyone on 10mg have the same symptoms or got BFP?


----------



## Nightnurse

Think I covered all my bases,what do you guys think ?

*Trying to get this down for record purposes,had other things taking up my time do didnt keep track of the days very well so here goes


 Feb 26th
 Feb 27th


 March 1st
 March 2nd

  March 1st March 4th (cycle day 14th , really think O was happening and was pretty demanding yeah for Femara ) 
 March 5th
 March 6th (today )*


----------



## Nightnurse

*mommyberry how are you,any morning sickness yet,what were your symptoms before or during your BFP?*


----------



## wantabby

Babydust I've only had one cycle Femara, 2.5 and never a BFP. So I'm not any help..sorry!! Good luck to you though!! The only symptoms I had was night sweats the last 2-3 days of pill, and super sore boobs from 2DPO until CD3 of my next cycle. (2 1/2 weeks of killer boobs)

Nightnurse, it looks like you have your bases covered, and then some!! Woop! !

AFM last pill today, so on to the fun part!!


----------



## Ttc mom

Hi ladies....

I'm in my 1st round of femara. I had ovulated btw cd16, cd17 based upon ewcm and ovulatory pains. I used the cheapies and they confused me to peakestttt...

I'm 8dpo today. I'm having sore breasts,mild shooting pains, more hunger... Anyway Iam ignoring all of them becoz this time the first symptom I count is my BFP (that's a promise to myself)

The only thing bothering me is low cm from 3 days after ovulation.

I will give blood test on Sunday. I will update you.


----------



## Shilo

Hi ladies, I am not taking Femara yet but will be in the near future unless I get pregnant in the next 2 months. I have not ovulated on my own in years and was wondering if anyone would mind answering a few questions...

How long had it been since you ovulated on your own & did you ovulate on Femara right away? Were you on Metformin as well? I have PCOS and haven't ovulated in 4+ years probably so I'm wondering how well it might work for me. I'm on 1500mg of Metformin a day too.


----------



## mommyberry

Babydust4you - No CM for me too! Cramping is a common symptom but we can never be sure of BFP just by looking at the symptoms. I got my BFP on CD30 on first round of Femara 5mg/day * 5days and I had no symptoms at all until after I missed AF except for may be extreme thirst and dry throat. Only after 4th week started all the sore nipples and Gag reflexes and gigantic hunger pangs.

Ttc Mom - Don't worry about the CM... and very good luck with the blood test. We'll be waiting for your :bfp: news

Nightnurse - Your have more than covered your bases :haha: Now good luck with the testing!!! I hardly have any morning sickness. I guess this runs in my family coz my mom didn't have any when she was preggers with me. :haha: 

Shilo - I had ovulation induction with clomid first. Before that we were ttc for about a year with no good result so I guess I hadn't ovulated by myself for long. Clomid didn't work for me... in the sense... I was ovulating with it but my endometrial lining was getting so thin (6.5mm) because of it. So I got bfp twice with Clomid but it never stayed for more than 5 weeks. Unlike with Femara where I also ovulated and the lining (8.5mm) was so much better. I hope this baby I have will stick with me full term!

I was 190lbs and doc put me on Metformin 1000mg/day and I also did Yoga. Within 2 weeks I put down 10lbs. Metformin surely helps control your weight and insulin resistance. I was also on Vit E medication for higher blood supply to the uterus. There were also other medications like Trental and Myoinositol which were all for egg development and release I believe. I had 2 mature follicles by ovulation day after using this drug cocktail.

After ovulation I was put on Progesterone vaginal suppositories for the luteal support. All along there was Folic acid and Baby asprin.

Sorry for the length. But I hope this information was useful and you can ask your respective doctors if you need any of those other medicines in my cocktail.


----------



## Shilo

mommyberry said:


> Shilo - I had ovulation induction with clomid first. Before that we were ttc for about a year with no good result so I guess I hadn't ovulated by myself for long. Clomid didn't work for me... in the sense... I was ovulating with it but my endometrial lining was getting so thin (6.5mm) because of it. So I got bfp twice with Clomid but it never stayed for more than 5 weeks. Unlike with Femara where I also ovulated and the lining (8.5mm) was so much better. I hope this baby I have will stick with me full term!
> 
> I was 190lbs and doc put me on Metformin 1000mg/day and I also did Yoga. Within 2 weeks I put down 10lbs. Metformin surely helps control your weight and insulin resistance. I was also on Vit E medication for higher blood supply to the uterus. There were also other medications like Trental and Myoinositol which were all for egg development and release I believe. I had 2 mature follicles by ovulation day after using this drug cocktail.
> 
> After ovulation I was put on Progesterone vaginal suppositories for the luteal support. All along there was Folic acid and Baby asprin.
> 
> Sorry for the length. But I hope this information was useful and you can ask your respective doctors if you need any of those other medicines in my cocktail.

Thank you for the response! I have a great doctor who is willing to let me go whatever route I decide. I haven't done Clomid before and think I just want to go straight to Femara based on the research I've done.

Metformin has been great for me so far as well. I'm on CD30 of my first cycle (brought on by Provera) on Metformin so I don't know if it will bring on AF for me or not yet but the weight loss has been great. I had been eating healthy, counting calories and exercising and only lost 2 pounds in a month. Went on 500mg of met for a week, then 1000mg for 3 weeks and lost 8 pounds. I just started on 1500mg a week ago and am hoping the weight loss picks up even more. I do wish I would ovulate though. Been doing OPKs since CD11 and nothing yet. Going to give the Metformin until May/June before I add Femara in.


----------



## Buckwheat77

Thanks nightnurse for the invite. 

So i'm on my first round of femara, 2.5mg days 3-7, cd 14. Getting daily/every other day bloodwork and follicle scans. right now I've got one lead follicle at 15mm and a bunch of other ones that are only 11-12mm. Haven't ovulated yet obviously, but i'm also using the CBFM for the days that I don't get bloodwork done. I'm just praying this is our month...it's been a long 10 months of trying, and the hubby has his hopes up really high for this month..


----------



## Nightnurse

*Thanks ladies for joining us,I hope Femara will work for all of us soon

AFM: B'ding,B'ding and more B'ding and since today is my birthday i'm double trying ,lol,not doing anything special since DF has to work and my niece and 2 nephews are coming over later,will just do some fun and not so healthy eats,eat some cake,ice-cream and drink some alcohol,(feeling like my worth is not recognised these days and hardly anyone has time to spend with me and I love being alone so you know its bad) hope that i'm given a late birthday gift of my positive BFP ,that would sure make me so happy

Will update*


----------



## Buckwheat77

Happy Birthday! I really hope you do get your BFP as a late bday pressie!!


----------



## Jennuuh

Hi everyone! Here's my stats:

*What Dosage are you taking?* I took 5mg both cycles so far!

*What Days did you take?* Both cycles 3-7, on this cycle I used Menopur injections CD7-11. 

*Update when you O:* Went in for a follicular scan on CD12, found out I ovulated early (day before so CD11). BD twice the day before O, and the last time was mere hours before O. Cautiously optimistic we may have hit it - I've never felt myself O before this month!
*
Testing date?* March 10th. Two days! (I'm feeling out already this month, so I may push it to the 12th. Not sure!)

*Symptom spotting:* A lot! I've had progesterone symptoms since 1DPO - Nausea, heartburn, sore bb's, very tender, itchy, sensitive nipples, cramps, very moody these last few days, fatigue, night sweats, nightmares. I had no CM up until three days ago, and still its not that noticeable. I just have a 'wet' feeling. I've been ridiculously bloated as well. Gassy, and at times constipated (Sorry TMI). This morning when I wiped, I had the tiniest bit of pink blood on the TP, two tiny lines side by side. Figured this was from BD yesterday as I wasn't exactly overly 'excited' so DH might have broke a blood vessel or something. No clue! Today my nipples are itchy, and I'm crampy. Not as bad as AF. Guess we'll see!

Good luck and fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hey there thanks for joining us,well at least you gave it a shot and we only need 1 to take so,FX'ed you get your BFP*


----------



## wantabby

I think I have a Follie growing, I have been having o type pains for two days... neg opk today though, so I'm just waiting.. I will start temping tomorrow. How is everyone?


----------



## Ttc mom

10dpo today, got sick and felt fever like symptoms,headache,weakness(don't know why???),feeling thristy drinking lots n lots of water.little increase in creamy cm.

Gave blood test for progesterone levels.


----------



## Kantny09

Good morning ladies! 

So I have a question...What is everyone's longest medicated cycle?

I am on my third round of Femara after having previously done 5 rounds of Clomid. The longest any of my medicated cycles has been is 32 days. This cycle the dosage of Femara I took was raised from 5mg to 7.5mg. I am now on CD35. No symptoms of anything at all. No AF symptoms no progesterone symptoms no pg symptoms. I caved and took a HPT on Tuesday, March 4 which was CD29 and it was BFN. I promised myself I wouldn't take another one until I started to feel something. But now here I am almost a week later and nothing. 

I am feeling out this cycle but also wondering where the heck AF is?!?


----------



## Jennuuh

Kantny - My longest was 42 days I believe, and that was also on Clomid. Maybe call your doctor to make sure that's normal? Are you taking progesterone or anything? Sometimes that can delay it..


----------



## mommyberry

Mine was 33 days! Guess it is different for all. See your doc... they might order a Beta HCG for you to be sure what is going on!


----------



## Kantny09

Jennuuh said:


> Kantny - My longest was 42 days I believe, and that was also on Clomid. Maybe call your doctor to make sure that's normal? Are you taking progesterone or anything? Sometimes that can delay it..

I am not taking progesterone. Just baby aspirin and prenatals. Maybe I should take another test before calling the doctor?


----------



## Jennuuh

Kantny - Absolutely! That way you can tell them on CD29 you had a negative, and you can tell them the result of the one you took today!


----------



## Kantny09

I am so nervous. I have the dreaded feeling I know what the outcome will be. I would rather see AF than another negative. I mean...CD 35 with absolutely zero symptoms?? Does that happen?


----------



## Jennuuh

It happened to me all 11 cycles I was on clomid.. I mean most of them were 30 to 33 days long not the 42.. I never once had symptoms except for when I was taking the pill - Horrible side effects for me.

I know what you mean. I'm supposed to test today, but I'm holding out because I just really do not want to see a negative. I'd rather just get on with AF..


----------



## Kantny09

Jennuuh said:


> It happened to me all 11 cycles I was on clomid.. I mean most of them were 30 to 33 days long not the 42.. I never once had symptoms except for when I was taking the pill - Horrible side effects for me.
> 
> I know what you mean. I'm supposed to test today, but I'm holding out because I just really do not want to see a negative. I'd rather just get on with AF..

Jennuuh...if you test I will test! Lol


----------



## Jennuuh

DH has asked me to PLEASE take one today so I'm going to appease him, but later. He's leaving for work training for four weeks and wants to know if it's positive asap, so he MIGHT be able to be there for the first US. So I guess that's a good reason.. =)


----------



## Kantny09

Jennuuh said:


> DH has asked me to PLEASE take one today so I'm going to appease him, but later. He's leaving for work training for four weeks and wants to know if it's positive asap, so he MIGHT be able to be there for the first US. So I guess that's a good reason.. =)

Oh! I so hope you get a positive that way you can send your DH off the right way! My fingers are crossed for you! I guess I will head to the store and pick up a test! I will probably wait until this evening though. Let me know the outcome!!


----------



## Jennuuh

Will do! You do the same!


----------



## wantabby

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## Jennuuh

Kantny09 said:


> Oh! I so hope you get a positive that way you can send your DH off the right way! My fingers are crossed for you! I guess I will head to the store and pick up a test! I will probably wait until this evening though. Let me know the outcome!!

Kantny - It was negative. Guess its onward to next cycle.


----------



## Kantny09

Jennuuh said:


> Kantny09 said:
> 
> 
> Oh! I so hope you get a positive that way you can send your DH off the right way! My fingers are crossed for you! I guess I will head to the store and pick up a test! I will probably wait until this evening though. Let me know the outcome!!
> 
> Kantny - It was negative. Guess its onward to next cycle.Click to expand...

Mine was too. Not gonna say I didn't cry a little. Just a weird cycle I guess. Waiting for AF now.


----------



## Jennuuh

Kantny09 said:


> Mine was too. Not gonna say I didn't cry a little. Just a weird cycle I guess. Waiting for AF now.

Oh I definitely cried a little. I hate feeling like a failure month after month. My husband always knows the right things to say though - Not sure what I would do without him really.


----------



## Kantny09

Jennuuh- has AF arrived yet?

I am still waiting...on CD37 now. I felt really funny this morning. Like I was really winded and the smallest of tasks...like feeding the dogs...made me feel completely exhausted. Not like tired but how you feel when you are sick and anything you try to do drains you of all of your energy. It was strange. Then I had some minor cramps on the left side and the sides of my BB's are starting to become sore. This probably means AF is on her way and just decided to be wickedly late this month. Ugh...I hate her. I keep looking up stories about women who got bfn's all the way into 6+ weeks before finally getting a bfp. I am pretty sure it's not helping and just giving me another reason to hope for nothing. 

Oh well. How is everyone else doing?!?


----------



## Jennuuh

Kantny09 said:


> Jennuuh- has AF arrived yet?
> 
> I am still waiting...on CD37 now. I felt really funny this morning. Like I was really winded and the smallest of tasks...like feeding the dogs...made me feel completely exhausted. Not like tired but how you feel when you are sick and anything you try to do drains you of all of your energy. It was strange. Then I had some minor cramps on the left side and the sides of my BB's are starting to become sore. This probably means AF is on her way and just decided to be wickedly late this month. Ugh...I hate her. I keep looking up stories about women who got bfn's all the way into 6+ weeks before finally getting a bfp. I am pretty sure it's not helping and just giving me another reason to hope for nothing.
> 
> Oh well. How is everyone else doing?!?

Nothing yet! I'm 100% positive she's on her way though! I'm supposed to start tomorrow and I'm sure she'll be right on time! The only thing I have left are minor cramps (I usually have horrible cramps two to three days beforehand) and heartburn. I don't even have sore BB's and I usually do. I think my body is becoming more 'in tune' with my medications. 

You know what they say though - Its not over til she shows! :)


----------



## xpinky

Had my CD11 mid cycle ultrasound looks like I have about 7 follies! On my left side there are 5 follies about 10.5mm-11.5mm and on the other its 8-9mm. Going back for another ultrasound in 4 days to see if they grow. My lining was only 5.9mm :( my RE said as the follies grow so will my lining. Anyone else have this same situation? My fear is they won't grow. I took femara 2.5mg on CD 3/7


----------



## Jennuuh

xpinky said:


> Had my CD11 mid cycle ultrasound looks like I have about 7 follies! On my left side there are 5 follies about 10.5mm-11.5mm and on the other its 8-9mm. Going back for another ultrasound in 4 days to see if they grow. My lining was only 5.9mm :( my RE said as the follies grow so will my lining. Anyone else have this same situation? My fear is they won't grow. I took femara 2.5mg on CD 3/7

I don't have a 'similar' situation to give you, but I know on my first cycle, I took femara 5mg on CD 3-7, and on my CD12 US, I had one follicle at 16mm. I triggered the next day, since 16mm is borderline, and they wanted it to be at least 18mm. How long are your cycles usually? I'm guessing longer than mine, since they're giving you four days for growth! :)


----------



## xpinky

My cycles are about 33 days. The previous cycles my follies were double the size. I hope they grow if not I'm going to be sad!


----------



## Kantny09

Well I thought for sure AF would show today...made sure I packed tampons when I left for work and everything...but she still hasn't shown. Not really sure what to think. Just playing the waiting game. I will keep you guys posted!

Good luck on your next u/s xpinky! I hope they grow and this is your month! Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## xpinky

Kantny09 said:


> Well I thought for sure AF would show today...made sure I packed tampons when I left for work and everything...but she still hasn't shown. Not really sure what to think. Just playing the waiting game. I will keep you guys posted!
> 
> Good luck on your next u/s xpinky! I hope they grow and this is your month! Keep us posted on how it goes!

Thanks! Crossing my fingers! After finding out getting a BFN each month I'm always anexious about getting AF waiting and waiting for her to come so I can start the process all over.


----------



## mommyberry

Kantny & Jennuuh - Please get Beta HCG done. Answers will be clear!


----------



## Jennuuh

mommyberry said:


> Kantny & Jennuuh - Please get Beta HCG done. Answers will be clear!

Thanks mommyberry! AF finally showed today in full force. I'm definitely on to next cycle!


----------



## Kantny09

mommyberry said:


> Kantny & Jennuuh - Please get Beta HCG done. Answers will be clear!

No sign of the witch again today! I am going to hold off a few more days. If there is still nothing by Monday...which will be CD42 I will call my doc for a blood test. I am still not feeling anything except slight tenderness on the sides of my bb's. I just think this is way to long for a medicated cycle. My natural cycles are always all over the place but I have always o'ed when I took Clomid and Femara and my cycles have never been longer than 32 days. 

I wish I had more symptoms...that would give me more hope. Not really liking no af AND no symptoms. Oh well. 

Jennuuh - sorry the witch got you! But at least now you can start trying again!


----------



## Shilo

Looks like I will be joining you all officially :) Spoke to my OBGYN today and she wants me to not BD for 2 weeks then test to make sure I'm not pregnant to be safe. Then I'll be taking Provera to bring on AF and starting Femara on CD3. This will be my first time trying Femara. I should be starting it the first week of April.


----------



## wantabby

Katny, what dpo are you? My longest lp medicated was 18 days.

Welcome Shilo!! :dust: Good luck!!


----------



## Kantny09

wantabby said:


> Katny, what dpo are you? My longest lp medicated was 18 days.
> 
> Welcome Shilo!! :dust: Good luck!!

I am not exactly sure! I got EWCM at two different times this cycle. Every single other medicated cycle I have o'ed on CD19 and I did have EWCM around that time so if that were the case I would be 20dpo today. However, I had EWCM again on CD25 and a very teensy tiny cramp on CD26 so I am wondering if that is when I actually o'ed which would only put me at 14dpo today. I don't temp and started to get a positive opk around the first time I had EWCM but it was never definite. Maybe I didn't O at all for some reason this cycle. Who knows! I took another HPT last night and it was bfn. I just wish something would happen already!


----------



## Kantny09

So I broke down and called my doc today. I spoke with the nurse and she wants me to go ahead and come in on Monday morning for blood work. I am sure that now that I have made the appointment AF will show with a vengeance lol. 

On the plus side...DH finally agreed to get an SA if we are still unsuccessful this cycle. He hasn't done one previously because he has a son from a previous relationship and I was able to get pregnant before. But that was almost 2 years ago and things can change and I want him to get one just so we can rule that out for sure. 

How is everyone else doing?!?


----------



## Kantny09

So it's the morning of CD41 and still no sign of the witch. My bb's are becoming increasingly sore over the last few days which is not normal for AF. Usually they will be sore the morning of AF and then she will hit in a few hours. It never lasts days. I am also feeling bloated and have weird rumbly type cramps in my lower abdomen. I go in for a blood test tomorrow morning so I am kind of getting excited. 

How is everyone else's journey going?!?


----------



## Nightnurse

Kantny09 said:


> So it's the morning of CD41 and still no sign of the witch. My bb's are becoming increasingly sore over the last few days which is not normal for AF. Usually they will be sore the morning of AF and then she will hit in a few hours. It never lasts days. I am also feeling bloated and have weird rumbly type cramps in my lower abdomen. I go in for a blood test tomorrow morning so I am kind of getting excited.
> 
> How is everyone else's journey going?!?

*Honestly I think that you are indeed PG and O'd late so symptoms are later than usual,I really think that it will be our next positive HPT,cant wait to hear the good news,good luck*


----------



## Nightnurse

*Everyone I talk to manages to bring up the subject of me either already being pregnant,or doing things to become PG,it is a bit annoying that all the talk seems to be focused on babies everyone except my DF,we have not been getting along recently,he is so angry with me that there has been no hugs,kisses,cuddles and no sex from him at all,so I asked him this morning if we are still going to try to get PG and he says,I thought your PG?????? and I say how would I know AF hasnt arrived yet but will or wont soon but if she arrives are we still going to try,he says tell him when or if she arrives and he'll THINK ABOUT IT?????? um ok but i'll need to know so that i'll know if I should take the Femara again but he still repeats himself,so its a waiting game

I do feel a little different,but been suffering with cold.flu,allergies and severe reflux symptoms so it could be that,just hoping this happens for us soon*


----------



## xpinky

Looks like this cycle was a bust! There were no changes in follie sizes from 4 days ago. My follies didn't respond so I'll have to wait next month. RE is going to give me a higher dosage of femara. Ahh hate the waiting game!


----------



## xpinky

Nightnurse said:


> *Everyone I talk to manages to bring up the subject of me either already being pregnant,or doing things to become PG,it is a bit annoying that all the talk seems to be focused on babies everyone except my DF,we have not been getting along recently,he is so angry with me that there has been no hugs,kisses,cuddles and no sex from him at all,so I asked him this morning if we are still going to try to get PG and he says,I thought your PG?????? and I say how would I know AF hasnt arrived yet but will or wont soon but if she arrives are we still going to try,he says tell him when or if she arrives and he'll THINK ABOUT IT?????? um ok but i'll need to know so that i'll know if I should take the Femara again but he still repeats himself,so its a waiting game
> 
> I do feel a little different,but been suffering with cold.flu,allergies and severe reflux symptoms so it could be that,just hoping this happens for us soon*


I totally feel your pain! Seems like talking about pregnancy is a conversation starter these days. Men just don't understand the frustration we go through! My DH was saying things shod come naturally but that's not going to happen since I have issues not ovulating! I'm sure when AF comes he will change his mind.


----------



## Jennuuh

xpinky said:


> Looks like this cycle was a bust! There were no changes in follie sizes from 4 days ago. My follies didn't respond so I'll have to wait next month. RE is going to give me a higher dosage of femara. Ahh hate the waiting game!

Pinky - I don't remember what mg you're on and what CD's you take the Femara? Did you Dr. suggest adding injections or just adding to your dosage?

I think I've told you this before, but I took 5mg Femara CD3-7 my first month and on my CD12 scan I had one 16mm follicle - Since it was borderline & that month was obviously a BFN, they kept my mg the same, but added in menopur to give my body the extra boost. It ended up working really well and I ovulated on my own (no trigger or anything), but unfortunately I ovulated before CD12 so I didn't get a measure on it..


----------



## xpinky

Jennuuh said:


> xpinky said:
> 
> 
> Looks like this cycle was a bust! There were no changes in follie sizes from 4 days ago. My follies didn't respond so I'll have to wait next month. RE is going to give me a higher dosage of femara. Ahh hate the waiting game!
> 
> Pinky - I don't remember what mg you're on and what CD's you take the Femara? Did you Dr. suggest adding injections or just adding to your dosage?
> 
> I think I've told you this before, but I took 5mg Femara CD3-7 my first month and on my CD12 scan I had one 16mm follicle - Since it was borderline & that month was obviously a BFN, they kept my mg the same, but added in menopur to give my body the extra boost. It ended up working really well and I ovulated on my own (no trigger or anything), but unfortunately I ovulated before CD12 so I didn't get a measure on it..Click to expand...

I was taking 2.5mg on CD 3-7. RE only wanted me to take a higher dosage of femara and didn't mention anything about injectables. What days did you take menopur? I was doing my research online and femara makes people O earlier. What dose mg are you taking now and which days? I think if the next IUI doesn't work I'm going to ask about injectables.


----------



## Jennuuh

xpinky said:


> I was taking 2.5mg on CD 3-7. RE only wanted me to take a higher dosage of femara and didn't mention anything about injectables. What days did you take menopur? I was doing my research online and femara makes people O earlier. What dose mg are you taking now and which days? I think if the next IUI doesn't work I'm going to ask about injectables.

Since my first cycle on femara I've been at 5mg - This cycle (#3) I'm still on 5mg. I take it 3-7 as mentioned, and start the menopur 7-11. I always have one extra vial, in case my body needs one extra so IF I needed it, I'd be on menopur from 7-12. 

Last month I ovulated so they decided to keep me on the same regimen but bring me in on CD10 instead of 12. I was supposed to do IUI last month, but obviously since I O'd early, I was out for IUI. We have to do natural again this cycle due to my husband going out of town for work training for 4wks.


----------



## Kantny09

Nightnurse said:


> Kantny09 said:
> 
> 
> So it's the morning of CD41 and still no sign of the witch. My bb's are becoming increasingly sore over the last few days which is not normal for AF. Usually they will be sore the morning of AF and then she will hit in a few hours. It never lasts days. I am also feeling bloated and have weird rumbly type cramps in my lower abdomen. I go in for a blood test tomorrow morning so I am kind of getting excited.
> 
> How is everyone else's journey going?!?
> 
> *Honestly I think that you are indeed PG and O'd late so symptoms are later than usual,I really think that it will be our next positive HPT,cant wait to hear the good news,good luck*Click to expand...


Ugh!! I hope so! My stomach is in knots thinking about my appointment tomorrow. Part of me wants to cry because I am getting so scared that they will tell me I am not pregnant. Since my miscarriage this is the "closest" I have come to being pregnant if that makes sense? I am feeling so many things...I am nervous and excited and dreading it and worried and happy and scared. I don't know. I will let you guys know what they say tomorrow!


----------



## Kantny09

So I am still in the doctor's office waiting to talk to my doctor but I gave them a urine sample when I got here and the nurse just came in...POSITIVE!!!!!!

I am over the moon! I just still can't believe it!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## CrystalRN

Congrats!


----------



## wantabby

Yayyyyyyy Kantny!! Congratulations! !


----------



## Kantny09

Thank you guys!! I am 5wand6d!! I am going in next week for my first ultrasound!!


----------



## LaurenVNYC

It's my first month taking letrezole. We were planning for an IUI but cancelled due to my mother in law passing. 

Took 5 mg for 5 days. Went in for ultrasound following week. Saw two enlarged follicles on my left side and 9 little ones on the right side. I tested for a week straight using the OPK. I got my first positive OPK on day 6 of the test. Had intercourse a day before that, then day of. Tested next morning last test. Saw a faint second line. I must have ovulated the night of the 6th test. 

Next day felt bloating. I've been bloated for a week now. I had some weird feelings in my belly but figured it was from the medication side effects. Three days after the O I started cramping. I have been cramping ever since. My period is due in 6 or 7 days. I really don't have any early pregnancy symptoms like I read up online. No extra discharge or sore breasts. Nothing. 

If this month doesn't work out we will try IUI. 

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## xpinky

Kantny09 said:


> Thank you guys!! I am 5wand6d!! I am going in next week for my first ultrasound!!

Congrats!


----------



## mommyberry

Yay!!! Kantny Congratulations!! :dance: 

Nightnurse - Change status on thread name... we have a new :bfp: here!!!


----------



## Nightnurse

Kantny09 said:


> So I am still in the doctor's office waiting to talk to my doctor but I gave them a urine sample when I got here and the nurse just came in...POSITIVE!!!!!!
> 
> I am over the moon! I just still can't believe it!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance::bfp: :happydance:

*I KNEW IT !!!!!!! CONGRATS !!!!!*


----------



## Nightnurse

*We are getting our BFP's slowly but surely,


AFM: AF should be here today,hope she stays away*


----------



## Nightnurse

mommyberry said:


> Yay!!! Kantny Congratulations!! :dance:
> 
> Nightnurse - Change status on thread name... we have a new :bfp: here!!!

*Yes,I will have to now wont I,lol* :happydance:


----------



## Nightnurse

LaurenVNYC said:


> It's my first month taking letrezole. We were planning for an IUI but cancelled due to my mother in law passing.
> 
> Took 5 mg for 5 days. Went in for ultrasound following week. Saw two enlarged follicles on my left side and 9 little ones on the right side. I tested for a week straight using the OPK. I got my first positive OPK on day 6 of the test. Had intercourse a day before that, then day of. Tested next morning last test. Saw a faint second line. I must have ovulated the night of the 6th test.
> 
> Next day felt bloating. I've been bloated for a week now. I had some weird feelings in my belly but figured it was from the medication side effects. Three days after the O I started cramping. I have been cramping ever since. My period is due in 6 or 7 days. I really don't have any early pregnancy symptoms like I read up online. No extra discharge or sore breasts. Nothing.
> 
> If this month doesn't work out we will try IUI.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted.


*Welcome,do keep us posted* :hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

Kantny09 said:


> Thank you guys!! I am 5wand6d!! I am going in next week for my first ultrasound!!

*Any symptoms ?*


----------



## Kantny09

LaurenV - welcome! I am so sorry about your MIL! Keep us posted on how it goes for you!

Nightnurse - I hope she stays away too!! Let us know!

AFM - my bb's are killing me and I had a bit of nausea this morning but it went away pretty quick. Peeing a lot more and hungry!


----------



## Kantny09

So i just called the doctors office for my blood work results. My HCG level yesterday morning was only 15. Apparently the tests they give you detect anything over 5. They want me back in tomorrow morning to take another test...and again on Friday.

I am freaking out. The nurse just said I am pregnant this just means I am not very far along. Ugh!! I just want to scream.


----------



## Nightnurse

FX'ed that the results keep rising


----------



## wantabby

Try your best not to worry!!! It is just early, relax and good luck for your next test, you are prego! ! Be happy!


----------



## mommyberry

Kantny - 15 is low but it is not impossible... many women have low levels in the beginning but as long as it is steadily doubling, you will be fine. Don't worry... all will be well.


----------



## Andi86

Hey ladies, havent replied to this thread in a while but im still around reading your posts. Congrats Kantny on your BFP! Let us know what happens at your apt. Fx for you.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hey Andi86 whats been going on with you lately?*


----------



## Andi86

On my second Femara cycle...im pretty sure I O'd around CD 20(or hopefully earlier) because my nipples have been so sore since then. But my temps are rising really slow this time so FF hasnt put the crosshairs there. So just waiting to see those crosshairs. I have an apt next week on Thursday to talk about weather my progesterone levels are normal and also if they need to up my dosage of Femara. Hopefully they won't have to because I'll get my BFP before then lol

Im also hoping I already O'd because im going on vacation to Mexico April 5th (we still have a ton of snow/and below 0 temps where I live so a vacation is very much needed) and dont want to have my AF at that time.


----------



## Kantny09

Keeping my FX for you Andi!!

So I went in for more blood work this morning and also found out my progesterone level on Monday was 6.5. Not very good. But my doc already ordered progesterone supplements and they should be in tomorrow so I will start those right away. Now I am just waiting to see if my HCG level rises. I took an HPT yesterday that had a sensitivity of 25miu/ml and there was a faint second line. Which I think is good because if it was 15 on Monday and started to show on a 25miu/ml test on Tuesday evening than that means it is rising like it should. None of my symptoms have gone away and actually last night my DH noticed my bb's getting larger and I have dark veins that weren't there before. Also my nipples have darkened in color. I am having no cramps or spotting so I am praying that everything is ok! I will let you guys know as soon as I get the results from this morning's blood work.

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hello everyone. Im currently in my 3rd cycle of letrozole. Which from my understanding is the generic of femara. Hoping for my bfp!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Thanks for joining us froggyfrog,I saw that you are now awaiting AF,so am I hope she stays away for both of us*


----------



## froggyfrog

Thank you! I am currently 15dpo. And got 2 bfns yesterday and today. Still no af so im hoping for this to be my month! Hope for everyone to get their bfps soon!


----------



## Kantny09

froggyfrog said:


> Thank you! I am currently 15dpo. And got 2 bfns yesterday and today. Still no af so im hoping for this to be my month! Hope for everyone to get their bfps soon!

Welcome Froggyfrog! Just remember you are not out until the witch shows! I tested negative on everything until CD42 and even then my HCG level was only 15...hoping it is rising as we speak! So you never know what your body could be doing!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yeah im keeping that in mind. Ive bern ttc #1 for four years so bfns are nothing new to me. This was my first cycle to do u/s+trigger with 2 mature follies(one on each side) and dh had higher sc than ever for our iui. So im really hopeful that either one or both got fertilized and stick!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on your bfp kantny!


----------



## froggyfrog

Out of curiosity, what type of numbers do you all get at your progesterone checks?


----------



## froggyfrog

Hello everyone. Still bfn and so far no af today. Think im going to wait before testing again until next week. Not sure but I eas thinking that if I dont get af this weekend I may call to get beta on Monday


----------



## Kantny09

froggyfrog said:


> Hello everyone. Still bfn and so far no af today. Think im going to wait before testing again until next week. Not sure but I eas thinking that if I dont get af this weekend I may call to get beta on Monday

I think that's a good idea Froggy! Keeping my fx for you!

AFM - I just called the doctor's office to get the results from my second beta yesterday and apparently the results are sitting on the doctor's desk but they can't give me any information until he signs off on it and he is with a patient. I'm like really?!? The number isn't going to change just because he looks at it! Ugh! So frustrating!!


----------



## Kantny09

My doctor just called...my hcg level went from 15 on Monday to 14 yesterday and my progesterone level was 1.8. Looks like that's it for me. :cry:


----------



## mara16jade

I'm so sorry Kantny09. I hope a miracle happens for you. Fx :(


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry to hear that kantny. ...


----------



## mommyberry

So sorry Kantny! Hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## wantabby

So sorry Kantny! :hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

Kantny09 said:


> My doctor just called...my hcg level went from 15 on Monday to 14 yesterday and my progesterone level was 1.8. Looks like that's it for me. :cry:

*Sorry that you are going through this,god bless*:hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

*AF came today (March 20th,30 day cycle )

Onto 3rd round of Femara,

Will be taking a few days away*


----------



## Andi86

So sorry Kantny....


----------



## VivianJean

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations on the BFPs and I'm so sorry to hear about AF arriving. TTC is sucky and I really hope you all have a super successful cycle!! Rooting for you all. 

I was wondering if you could answer a quick question for me...

My name is Amelia - I've JUST been OK'd for Femara and I'm totally in the dark.... I'm trying to find out if it moved your O date up at all? Mine is normally around CD 15 - 18. I have a work trip coming up (CD 11 - 13) and doc has put me on my first cycle of Femara and wants me to come in on CD 14 if I haven't already had a surge. I'm super worried that I'm going to surge while I'm away... and I'm trying to figure out if I should try to change this trip... how likely do you think it is that I'll O on CD 11-13??! It would be a move of 3+ days :S

Any help or feedback would be appreciated.

Thank you so much!


----------



## wantabby

Amelia, I actually O later in my cycle on Femara. . CD 18-20.. So hopefully you won't miss any important days!! Good luck to you!


----------



## Andi86

Amelia it depends on the person...Femara has made me O earlier on Cd 19 the first time and Cd 20 this time which is way earlier for me then it has been lately.


----------



## froggyfrog

Nightnurse sorry af got you, she got me today too. ... onto the next cycle!


----------



## Buckwheat77

hey ladies, i know it's been a while...i've been busy with work, and trying to make it through the TWW, but i have news.......

BFP!!!! 

thank god for femara!!!! it works!
 



Attached Files:







preg testCB.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Andi86

Congrats buckwheat! How many cycles did you use Femara for?


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations buckwheat!


----------



## katiecakes

Hi ladies can I join? Cd 6 of my first round of femara!


----------



## Buckwheat77

This was our first round of femara. We used preseed as well this cycle so I think that helped too!


----------



## katiecakes

That is encouraging, congrats!!


----------



## mommyberry

Congratulations Buckwheat! I conceived on first cycle too! :dance:


----------



## katiecakes

Oh I hope I am as lucky as you ladies! I am noticing lots of pinching down by my ovaries. I finished my medicine last night. Did you girls experience this? I assume it just means they are working in overtime?


----------



## wantabby

This cycle is about to drive me crazy! ! I had ovulation confirmed by FF, but now I'm having watery discharge and I had a pos opk last night?? So idk what to think??? I bd last nigh just incase.. would implant cause this?! I'm so confused? !?!

This is from last night??


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies can I join? 
I'm 25 Dh is 24. We started ttc in Feb 2013. After a year we went through testing. I have weak ovulation for some reason, probably weight related. My progesterone level was 8.2 a month ago. I don't release mature eggs. Dh had an sa and had great results. So after my hsg they gave me the option of femara. It's CD 1 and I will take it on day 5-9. 2.5 mg.


----------



## mommyberry

Bleeding a lot :nope: Red blood... Panic Mode. :( I called my doc and she asked me to get an emergency scan done. Rushing to the ER.


----------



## Andi86

Oh no hope everything is ok mommyberry! Keep us updated. FX for you. Sometimes bleeding happens so hopefully thats the case and the baby is fine.


----------



## wantabby

Oh no Berry!!! Let us know A.S.A.P.!!!! Praying everything is ok!


----------



## Andi86

I just got a faint BFP at 10 dpo! I already had an apt scheduled with my fertility doctor today so ill update you on what happens. Ill post a poc later too


----------



## mommyberry

Thanks for the concern all - Thankfully the baby seems okay and was kicking its tiny hands and feet and also had a lovely heartbeat. 

Doc said there is some collection of blood below the gestational sac which is coming out. Nothing to worry as such. It is called marginal bleeding and happens sometimes. 

Inspite of all that assurance I'm still edgy as the bleeding hasn't completely stopped yet. Will keep you guys posted.

Andi !!! Congratulations on :bfp: !!!!


----------



## wantabby

Good to hear Berry!! Stay calm!!

Congradulations Andi!!! That's awesome, update soon!! :happydance:

I think I've finally ovulated!?! I will just temp and see what happens!


----------



## Andi86

Well not sure if it will show up because its hard to take a picture of but here it is. I tried changing the contrast on one pic to make it more visible. This is this mornings test. Anyway I talked to my doctor he wants me to do a blood test but not till Monday when my AF is due. Then again Wednesday to make sure my hCG levels are rising.
 



Attached Files:







20140327_195624.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 11









2014-03-27 20.31.42.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommyberry

Yeah! It is there I see the second line !!! Good Andi... now take good care of yourself. Let the pampering begin! :)


----------



## Andi86

Todays test 11dpo OMG!!!!:happydance: I have symptoms too. I have been nauseous usually in the afternoons, smells are bothering me; for some reason I keep smelling manure as if I was on a farm lol, and today my nipples are tender/itchy.
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-28 07.21.22.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xpinky

Congrats Andi!! Glad everything is ok Berry


----------



## wantabby

Yayyyyy Andi!! :happydance: That's awesome!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats girls!


----------



## Kantny09

Mommyberry I am so glad everything is ok! I am praying everything continues perfectly!

Andi!! Congratulations!! H & H 9 months to you!

AFM - I know I have been on about a week long hiatus but soo much has been going on. Since my second miscarriage last weekend I have started researching different doctors. I live in Houston, TX with some of the best doctors in the nation so I figured if I wasn't comfortable with the treatment from my doctor then I needed a second opinion. So I found this WONDERFUL clinic and met with a doctor on Wednesday. She listened to everything I had to say and not only offered a ton of advice but also already started me on a new plan of action. One of the things she told me is that my original doctor had me taking Premarin (estrogen) on days 10-14...immediately following Clomid/Femara on days 5-9 and apparently the Premarin was COMPLETELY COUNTERACTING the Clomid/Femara. She said she has no idea why he prescribed me that but that I am not to take it ever again. She also has me set up for an ultrasound to check for any cysts in my ovaries...something I asked my original doctor about but he said he never heard of that happening so I was probably fine. She also has DH set up for an SA next week. She instructed me not to take Femara this cycle and that we would start it next cycle. She also said she would monitor my next cycle by doing a CD12 follicle scan and blood work to see if I need to start progesterone supplements right after ovulation since I have a history of low progesterone levels. 

I already feel 100 times better about my care with the new doctor then I had so hopefully good things will be in my future!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Just wanted to update AF gone and now onto my 3rd round of Femara and waiting to O*


----------



## Nightnurse

Buckwheat77 said:


> hey ladies, i know it's been a while...i've been busy with work, and trying to make it through the TWW, but i have news.......
> 
> BFP!!!!
> 
> thank god for femara!!!! it works!


*CONGRATS !!!!!  
What a way to return and see such great news,tests look great cant wait to hear the numbers*


----------



## Nightnurse

Andi86 said:


> I just got a faint BFP at 10 dpo! I already had an apt scheduled with my fertility doctor today so ill update you on what happens. Ill post a poc later too

*CONGRATS !!!!! 


Saw your ticker before the news and was like "WHAT" more good news??? lol*:hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

mommyberry said:


> Thanks for the concern all - Thankfully the baby seems okay and was kicking its tiny hands and feet and also had a lovely heartbeat.
> 
> Doc said there is some collection of blood below the gestational sac which is coming out. Nothing to worry as such. It is called marginal bleeding and happens sometimes.
> 
> Inspite of all that assurance I'm still edgy as the bleeding hasn't completely stopped yet. Will keep you guys posted.

*Oh my Gosh when I read this my heart almost stopped,I am soooooo glad that you and baby are ok,please rest and take care of the baby 
*


----------



## Nightnurse

*Welcome to all the new ladies lets hope we all join the BFP Ladies soon*


----------



## wantabby

Good luck nightnurse!! :dust:

I'm just trying to figure out what my cycle is doing?! Not sure if I o'd CD 20 or 25?? Just watching my temps to see what happens? !


----------



## Andi86

wantabby said:


> Good luck nightnurse!! :dust:
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what my cycle is doing?! Not sure if I o'd CD 20 or 25?? Just watching my temps to see what happens? !

Hmm yeah it does look like you might if Od the 25th. Because it went down below the line then back up...unless you ovulated more then one egg? Femara can cause you to O more then one which is why your at a higher chance of mulitples. But I dunno if thats even possible Oing two eggs that far apart.


----------



## Jennuuh

I heard you can O more than one egg, but they're usually within 24hrs of each other. 

My aunt married a 'twin' and he was conceived almost three months after his brother. His mom got pregnant with Fred, obviously didn't use precaution after that, and her body ovulated like regular and she got pregnant with my Uncle Frank! Our bodies are so weird. :)


----------



## wantabby

That is so strange Jenn!! 

Well FF changed my ovulation date, so I'm into the TWW for the second time this month.. ughh!


----------



## Ttc mom

Hi all...

Last cycle I ended with af. Doing 2nd round of femara, this Thursday cd 16, I had follicle scan 2 follis on right (small around 9 mm) ,1 folli measuring 26mm on left. My RE gave me hcg trigger shot on Thursday and told me to Bd Friday mor n eve, sat mor n eve.
My question is 26mm folli is a good one to get pregnant or it's too big to the sperm to penetrate????

Plz answer...


----------



## wantabby

Your follie size doesn't really have anything to do with sperm penetration. The "lead" follie is usually the one to burst, and release the egg (ovulation). Then the egg that is released is what gets fertilized. Hope this helps! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Had my first femara today. Did any of you girls have side effects? I'm feeling kinda tired.


----------



## Andi86

Cowgirl- I didnt have any side effects on Femara


----------



## Jennuuh

wantabby said:


> Your follie size doesn't really have anything to do with sperm penetration. The "lead" follie is usually the one to burst, and release the egg (ovulation). Then the egg that is released is what gets fertilized. Hope this helps! :)

I was just about to say that! :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey everyone. Congrats to those that got a bfp!! Im going in Tomorrow for a follie scan. Hoping they are nice and ready for a trigger tomorrow night! Then we will do our 3rd iui on Wednesday!!! 3rd times the charm! Feeling really confident about this cycle!


----------



## froggyfrog

Cowgirl07 said:


> Had my first femara today. Did any of you girls have side effects? I'm feeling kinda tired.

I get hotflashes and night sweats. Thats pretty much it!


----------



## Jennuuh

No side effects for me that I've noticed. Way better than Clomid in my opinion!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I've had hot flashes last night but feel fine now. Thanks!


----------



## wantabby

How is everyone? It's quite today!


----------



## Jennuuh

I'm 8dpo today I believe, and I've been battling terrible heartburn for the past three days. Maybe its a sign I need to start eating better.. :blush:

How are you doing wantabby? & everyone else?


----------



## froggyfrog

I had my follicles measured today, have one measuring at 22 on my left side! So I trigger tonight and iui Wednesday!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm well on day 3 of femara. No harsh side effects the last two days, besides breaking out like a teenager. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Hello ladies,

I'm wondering if I could get your advice on ovulating on Femara..

I am on my second round of Femara and I usually ovulate on day 12 but I have ovulated anywhere between day 10 -15. I go off opk, ovulation pain and cm. It is pretty consistent, I will have ewcm one day, a positive opk and ewcm the next day and cramps that night and then infertile cm the day after.

This month however I had ewcm cd 11, then positive opk and ewcm day 12, severe ovulation pain on cd 13 ewcm, and still pain today cd14 and ewcm. This is the first month my specialist said don't worry about monitoring and now I can't tell if I have already ovulated or if I'm still going to.

Normally I wouldn't worry but I am starting progesterone pessaries the day after ovulation and now I can't tell! 

So my question is what was ovulation after Femara like for you? Did Femara change your ovulation at all; symptoms and cycle day? Did you have severe ovulation pain? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wantabby

I'm good Jenn, just in the TWW.. no real symptoms. . Just watching temps and waiting. . Progesterone check tomorrow!


----------



## mommyberry

Shaybe Baby - Femara elongated my cycle. I ovulated on CD15 which is about 3 - 4 days late per my cycle and I did have higher ovulation pain that morning. Clomid had all side effects possible for me and Femara on the other hand didn't bother me at all. But I guess symptoms change from person to person.

PS: I conceived on first cycle of Femara... :dust: to all of you!!!


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Thanks mommyberry, 

I was so confused, I didn't know what was going on. Last month on Femara ovulation was the same as every other month. 

Great to hear it worked so well for you! 

I got a hold of my specialist and he advised me to start progesterone tomorrow just in case. The O pain has subsided since then so looks like tomorrow will be fine to start. 

Just when you think you've got your body figured out, you start fertility medication!


----------



## Shaybe Baby

I would like to follow along with you ladies, this is the first time I've commented on a forum so I'm not sure what I'm doing lol.

But I'll start with introducing myself:

My husband and I are both 26, together for 10 years and married for two. We have been actively trying for about a year and half. My husbands analysis has come back all good which is a relief. 

I have been diagnosed with mild endometriosis which was removed in December via laparoscopy and had my tubes flushed at the same time (all good there!) Since then have been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries (not polycystic ovary syndrome) and a luteal phase defect.

I had a Femara cycle last month 2.5mg days 4-8 and had a 22mm follicle however it did not improve the length of my luteal phase. This month I took Femara 2.5mg days 3-8 and on to progesterone pessaries tomorrow. 

I would love to be able to gain advice from women who have experience with Femara and infertility in general as I don't know anyone else in my situation. Let me know if there is something I should be doing in these posts I'm so new to it all :)


----------



## Shilo

Well I commented before that I was going to start my first cycle with Femara. Then I randomly ovulated naturally on CD42 for the first time in 5 years. I was hoping that'd be my BFP but AF showed up yesterday at 12DPO ending a 53 day cycle. The good news is, I get to start Femara sooner since I would have just started Provera a few days ago to bring on AF. 

I picked up my prescription yesterday. I will be doing 2.5mg on CD3-7. I take my first one tomorrow.


----------



## Jennuuh

wantabby said:


> I'm good Jenn, just in the TWW.. no real symptoms. . Just watching temps and waiting. . Progesterone check tomorrow!


I hear ya - I'm 9dpo today and all my symptoms have disappeared minus heartburn, but I'm not counting that as a symptom. I had tender breasts, etc. and now nothing. Now I'm just waiting for AF to show in 5 days! But next cycle we finally get to do IUI so I'm excited about that :)

Good luck on your progesterone check! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Nightnurse

wantabby said:


> Good luck nightnurse!! :dust:
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what my cycle is doing?! Not sure if I o'd CD 20 or 25?? Just watching my temps to see what happens? !

Just do like me and have lots of :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Just  until I think I might O a little before and a little after,hope that Femara works on round 3 and dont have to keep doing this*


----------



## mommyberry

12 weeks today! :dance:

Scan in 2 hours! I am so so nervous. After all that bleed episode, I just want to hear that LO is doing good in there + Nuchal Screening too.


----------



## Andi86

Good luck mommyberry! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## IGrowEmXL

*What Dosage are you taking ?* 7.5mg 
*
What Days did you take?* Days 3-8

*Update when you O (if you O'd )* I'm actually 11DPO, and this is the first cycle I've O'd since we started TTC. (Clomid did nothing for me). 

*Testing date ?* I'll be testing tomorrow through Friday!

*Symptom spotting* No idea if it means AF is coming, or I'm having a later side implantation, but I started having light brown discharge when I wiped today.


----------



## wantabby

Nightnurse I've had ovulation confirmed now. (7dpo) I'm in the tww, no symptoms to mention..


----------



## mommyberry

Scan went perfectly well!!! :happydance:

Baby is so active and wasn't staying still. Whatever my ticker is saying is proven wrong 'coz baby is measuring 6 days ahead! :cloud9: Heartrate of 155 bpm. I'm just sooo soo soooo happy right now. 

So my EDD has moved to 10/09.

Attached is the picture. It is a little grainy but that little white thing above the chest is the hand. My baby says "Hi!" to all you lovely ladies here!
 



Attached Files:







12wScan-RamyaMidhun.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats mommyberry. It looks so cute!! I just got home from my iui and dh had 7 mill mobile sperm!!! Im now officially in my tww!!! Fx!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awe look at the little baby


----------



## Shilo

I started my first cycle of Femara today. Holy hot flashes. I am basically sitting in front of my fan dripping sweat.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I had them the first day and night but after that I didn't.


----------



## froggyfrog

Shilo said:


> I started my first cycle of Femara today. Holy hot flashes. I am basically sitting in front of my fan dripping sweat.

Yep!!! Thats how I get. The only relief I get is sticking my head in the freezer! I feel like im burning from the inside out! Thats the only symptom I get so ill take it!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hi ladies! I'd love to join. I've been reading everyone's stories! Congrats to those with those BFPs! 
Afm...I've been TTC on and off since 2011, but finally went for help last yr. HSG tubes clear but I was told I have pcos. Was put on clomid (only did 3 rounds which were all BFNs) now as off tomorrow I'm going to be starting my first round of femara 5mg 3-7. I'm praying this works. I really want a baby, my husband has one from previous marriage. Our anniversary is Sat and I just would love a child of my own, it's all I think of on a daily basis and it's driving me crazy! FX for all the ladies trying and CONGRATS again for those who succeeded.


----------



## Nightnurse

mommyberry said:


> Scan went perfectly well!!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby is so active and wasn't staying still. Whatever my ticker is saying is proven wrong 'coz baby is measuring 6 days ahead! :cloud9: Heartrate of 155 bpm. I'm just sooo soo soooo happy right now.
> 
> So my EDD has moved to 10/09.
> 
> Attached is the picture. It is a little grainy but that little white thing above the chest is the hand. My baby says "Hi!" to all you lovely ladies here!

*
Fantastic news Mommyberry,thats what I love to hear,what a cutie already,tell her/him we say hi right back* :hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi to all the new comers,will add you to our group*


----------



## wantabby

So sweet berry!! Love it!! 

Afm I've had some cramping and twitches in the uterus are ( I've had it before so I'm not getting too excited) and my sore boobs are starting to creep in. Oh the joys of the 2ww!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love your chart wantababy


----------



## mommyberry

My bloodwork reports jus came in. All seems to be perfect :dance: except Vit D deficiency... for which I'm sure my doc will put me on supplements.

Now I'm in the clear to make FB announcement...yay! I picked this idea off the internet and added my own personal touch to it.
 



Attached Files:







Shoe Announcement - Web.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute!


----------



## SCgirl

Hi ladies- I'm a bit late joining, but just took my first 5mg of letrozole today (after 3 chemical pregnancies since November, and an average O day of CD 30 which the doc said is prob a bad egg). 

I might have started taking it a day early (CD 4 instead of 5) because my husband is going out of the country in less than 3 weeks... :shhh:

I was prescribed this after no sort of testing (despite 3 losses)- my cycles have been crazy since having the depo shot Oct '12. I asked for testing, but the doc said it would cost thousands and she didn't think we'd get any kind of answers.

She also prescribed progesterone, beginning CD 14- she seemed very confident that's the day I'd O. I'm not so confident, and am debating if I'll start it then, a few days after a +opk, or after I see a temp shift. I don't want that to mess up my chances! Anyone else have a similar rx?

So, I've been told to use an opk cd9 on, and have a blood progesterone test scheduled for CD 22. (they said it has to be done between CD 21 and 23.)


----------



## wantabby

Cute idea Berry!!! 

SCgirl, I ovulate all over the place. Sometimes CD15, and this last cycle was CD25. So not everyone ovulates the same every month. I temp and seven days after ovulation is confirmed I have my progesterone checked. This month it ended up being checked on CD32.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wouldn't take progesterone until after your temp has shifted for three days. That's just me, but without meds I have od anywhere between day 13-18. My testing hsg, thyroid panel, progesterone and the sa cost us under 1000. Our insurance doesn't cover anything.I took femara on day 5-9, got a positive opk today day 13, which is inline with my unmedicated cycles.


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Hey SCgirl,

I'm also on Femara 2.5mg cd3-7 and progesterone pessaries 100mg 2xdaily.

The first month (on Femara alone) I was monitored via ultrasound and blood test and I ovulated as normal cycle day 12. This cycle however I was not monitored and ovulation was different for me, it was day 13/14 and ovulation symptoms were a but different. 

My FS is new to progesterone treatment, it's normally only used for IVF treatment here. My FS wanted to try to injections of HCG to trick my body into thinking I'm pregnant and keep making progesterone. I however think my body can't sustain progesterone so wanted to try the progesterone pessaries. So this cycle has been a bit of trial and error. 

I think I'm going to have to start temping if this cycle is not successful, so I know when to start the progesterone.

What dose are you on? I'm worried mine might be too low?


----------



## SCgirl

I'm taking 5mg of letrozole (supposed to be 5-9, but will be 4-8 this cycle- oops!), and a progesterone 200mg capsule (oral) nightly during luteal phase.

I had progesterone checked 11dpo with my 2nd bfp- it was 13.5 (doc wouldn't give suppl. if over 10, but that still seemed low) but my hcg was only 11. (HCG went up to 99 less than 3 days later and progest. wasn't checked, but my temp and cervix had already started going down, don't know if low progesterone could have caused since that number was taken early).

I've never taken it before- so I don't know how it'll affect me, or what a normal dose is. I also haven't heard of many people taking it orally on these forums (but haven't really looked)...

I had some very unpleasant stomach issues last night ~4 hours after my first letrozole pills- not sure if that was a side effect or coincidence. Also had bad headaches this morning. Took my 2nd dose around 3 hours ago, and so far I'm doing fine (fingers crossed it stays this way!).


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Letrozole gave me headaches the first cycle but not this one. I'm on the progesterone pessaries taken vaginally morning and night. I have not had a bfp in the 15 months we've been trying, I am taking them for a luteal phase defect. I'm not being monitored this month so I guess if AF doesn't start whilst taking the pessaries Ill know they have done their job. I'm really over the guessing though, it's all so ambiguous!

Good luck with the rest of the letrozole, progesterone made me really tired, I'm struggling to stay awake in a classroom of 7 year olds:dohh:


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancies that must be heart breaking and frustrating.


----------



## Wannapeanut2

Hi ladies? Can I join in :blush:

Well, i'm cd24...which is roughly 9dpo I think. IDK, I didn't monitor with OPK's out of pure resentment for the news I received from my RE this month. I'm 39, we are ttc #2. We have a 5yr old that took 4.5 yrs to conceive naturally, then we had a surprise BFP last March that ended in missed miscarriage. I had a D&C at 9wks and been TTC # 2 again ever since.

RE just dropped the bomb that my egg reserve is shit. So IVF is out the door (like we could afford it anyhow..insurance doesn't even cover my fertility meds)! But the Dr placated me this cycle with 5mg Femara that he had made 8pills AT ONCE on cd3. :dohh: Thankfully the only thing I've dealt with from that is teenage zits. As irony or fate would have it, my cycle has aligned to the day to March 2013..yup, the same month I got my bfp last year. Which means if the Femara worked by a miracle this cycle, our EDD would be the same. :cloud9: I'm very very very cautiously optimistic...maybe I'm just crazy and refuse to believe we can't have just ONE MORE miracle baby. But DH and I are holding onto hope. 

When should I test? oh, my CM is DRY DRY DRY. But it was that way last year when I fell pg then too, so that doesn't help. 3 days ago I had a big ol glop of EWCM that came randomly. I cursed thinking 'i better not have O'd late!) Too late to catch it if I did. I'm pretty sure I O'd around cd15. Praying I did. Praying we caught it. Don't have many cycles left.


----------



## Wannapeanut2

Cowgirl07 said:


> Had my first femara today. Did any of you girls have side effects? I'm feeling kinda tired.


zits in the 2ww..oh and major bitching headache that first week. still better than clomid hell! :wacko:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I ended up with some headaches and acne nothing to bad. Still waiting to o.


----------



## Wannapeanut2

I'm kicking myself too little to late for not temping or not doing OPKs....because I"m just going by ewcm and ovary pains that i must have O'd. time will tell...:shrug:


----------



## Nightnurse

*I'm having some crazy salt craving just want everything with salt,fruits with salt,tomato with salt its all i think about the entire day,Have Hight Blood Pressure so I have to take it easy on the salt,had this PMS symptom a couple of years ago and AF turned u,so hoping its the other way around*


----------



## SCgirl

These pills have given me horrible headaches (no more digestive issues so I think that was unrelated), have experienced spotting longer than usual after af, i'm super emotional, and last night I was just plain mean to dh (very unusual haha)- 2 days left of 'em! Ah, hormones (or blockers)...

I've also never had temps this flat before- esp. so early in the cycle... So looks like something might be regulating...


----------



## Jennuuh

After being 3 days late with a negative beta, AF finally showed yesterday mid afternoon! At least she waited until I was off the plane and settled in the hotel! Moving in to cycle #4, and we will be doing IUI this month! I'm excited =) good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Kantny09

So after my miscarriage my new doctor told me to take a break this cycle. She said to give my body and mind a rest for a month and then we would start up Femara again after AF comes. Well I have given my body a rest but I just can't shut off my mind. I know my body too well now so I am pretty sure I ovulated this past Sunday...had EWCM Friday and Saturday and wicked cramps on Sunday night and now my nipples are sore. All leads to ovulation. Not to mention I have read many different things that say you are more fertile immediately following a miscarriage. DH and I BD'ed on Saturday night but since he had an SA scheduled for Tuesday afternoon that was it. The SA doctor called him today and said the results of his SA came back normal...which is good...but I am waiting for my doctor to call me to give me the actual numbers. 

So I am guessing I am in the TWW now. Although I am actually terrified of becoming pregnant. I am convinced that if I get pregnant without any monitoring to tell me what all my levels are or medications to help everything I will just miscarry again. For the first time in almost 3 years I am praying for AF to show. Ofcourse, ideally I would love to get pregnant naturally and have everything be perfect and have a beautiful Christmas gift but...I just don't trust my body to allow that to happen.

We will just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Feeling very strange for the last two days; cramps, sharp
Pains in my stomach, indigestion and nausea. Not sure
If it's the progesterone or if I just need to clean up my diet? Cd 24 so I would normally be feeling my progesterone plunge but not so much and I haven't had sore boobs at all so I'm taking that as a good sign, the progesterone is keeping my levels up:wacko: who knows! Blood test in four days. I tested using a FRER today 11dpo but it was a :bfn: 

Is anyone else close to testing?


----------



## xpinky

Had to take provera to induce my period after 40 days! CD4 taking 5mg femara mid cycle ultrasound in 10 days grow follies grow!!


----------



## wantabby

Keep us posted Kantny! 

AF is taking her sweet time showing up! Ughh!! I had temp dip and I've been having AF cramps and sore boobs, but nothing yet! This cycle has just been crazy! I'm definitely asking for 5mg this next round!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Kantny09 i'm praying that it all works out for you,let us know ok*

Cant wait to hear who's next with a positive HPT

*AFM: Just waiting to see when AF will not show,havent had a craving in a long time so hopefully that means hormones or doing a good job,will update soon*


----------



## Cowgirl07

I still don't know if I od for sure I was out of town for a few days. I guess I'll find out at my progesterone reading.


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Hello ladies I hope everyone is well :)

I have made it to Cd 27!! I can't remember the last time my cycle was that long, the progesterone is doing it's job! That's a victory in itself. So far negative FRER 14dpo, holding out hope for the blood test tomorrow. Wish me luck. 

If the blood test is negative I stop he progesterone to allow for AF and then start again!


----------



## SCgirl

I'm CD 12, and impatiently waiting for O. The headaches are finally starting to go away (my last pill was CD 8)- hooray! 
The spotting also lasted until the last day or day after I took letrozole... annoying, but hopefully that won't have a negative effect. Also very glad that has ended.

Hope you get some good news today, shaybe! Anyone else getting close to testing?


----------



## Kantny09

Hopefully you get good news today Shaybe! Keeping my FX for you!

AFM - I am CD25 today. I am still a week away from AF and last Friday night I was walking across my bedroom and had a sharp pain in my left ovary so severe that I doubled over and it stopped me in my tracks. I didn't cry out or anything and as soon as it came it was gone. I had a little soreness for a minute or two after and then that was gone too. That was 5DPO. Then my boobs started hurting yesterday morning...7DPO. I don't know what this means. I think I am still too far from AF for my boobs to be sore from that...and in both of my pregnancies sore boobs has been my only symptom. But then again it could just be effects from progesterone. Who knows.

Hope everyone else is doing well! Looking forward to hearing some more BFP's!!


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Thanks girls, unfortunately the blood test was negative. I'm trying to focus on the fact that this is the first cycle I had a normal lp length and no early spotting. Feeling OK. 

Wow SCgirl you got a raw deal, glad the headaches are going, and Femara made me spot as well, I hope that means it's normal!

Kantny I normally have really sore boobs for about a week before AF but I didn't have sore boobs at all on progesterone, weird how it works!

No more progesterone for me so AF can start, not going to lie that is a pretty good consolation.

Good luck ladies hope to see some BFPs soon


----------



## Kantny09

Sorry about the negative result Shaybe but glad your cycles are starting to regulate and now you can move forward with confidence!

I am 9dpo today. Boobs are getting increasingly more sore. I am probably going to stop on the way home from work tomorrow and pick up a test to take with FMU on Thursday morning (11dpo).

I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## xpinky

What cycle day do you ladies normally ovulate/trigger? Just finished taking 5mg of femara on CD 3-7 I have a mid cycle ultrasound on Monday which is CD14. I'm worried I might ovulate before my IUI.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I od on day 16 I think, which is two days later then average.


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'm cd15 today. Took 5mg days 3-7 got a positive opk cd12 which I either O'd that day or the 13th. Will know for sure tomorrow. Never O'd this early, EVER!


----------



## SCgirl

I'm CD 13, still no +opk or temp rise (took cd 4-8) and it doesn't look like it's about to happen anytime too soon... this is my first cycle on it, so we'll see if I O before my average CD 30! (I'm supposed to start progesterone tomorrow, but I'm going to hold off until I O!)


----------



## xpinky

My last 3 cycles my mid cycle ultrasound was always on CD12. I'm a little worried about this cycle because I has to take provera after 40 days of no AF. Last cycle was a bust so I'm crossing my fingers for this one.


----------



## Jennuuh

My first cycle with the Femara 5mg CD3-7 I triggered on CD13 (had follicle scan CD12). My second round of Femara 5mg 3-7 with Menopur injections 7-11, I ended up O'ing early on CD11, with follicle scan CD12 again which confirmed early O. Last cycle I did the same plan as cycle 2 on Femara + Menopur, but came in on CD10 and triggered the same day. 

I think it depends on how good/bad your body reacts to the meds pinky. I didn't respond well with only Femara (16mm follicle on first scan), so that's why they added in the menopur, which obviously my body responds well too, causing an earlier O since they grow so much quicker. If you get to your scan on CD14 and you O'd early, they'll bring you in earlier next month. I think for any kind of med you start, its basically a guinea pig cycle the first month, so you AND your doctor can get a feel for how you react. Good luck though! :)


----------



## Shilo

I'm feeling a little discouraged. I'm on my first cycle with Femara and I did 2.5mg on CD3-7. I was hoping to ovulate by now but I'm CD17 and haven't yet unless I missed the surge. I have PCOS and hadn't ovulated for like 5 years until I randomly did naturally last cycle but that was CD42. I was hoping since I randomly ovulated last cycle that I'd just have an even stronger O with Femara. I wish it'd hurry up and happen cause I'm feeling pretty down about it. Last cycle I had all kinds of signs of ovulation when it happened but none this time yet :(


----------



## Kantny09

Shiloh - I didn't normally ovulate until CD19 so just keep taking the OPK's! And last cycle when I got pregnant I didn't have any signs of ovulation AT ALL! When normally I have tons...so you never know!


----------



## wantabby

Shilo, I don't usually ovulate until Cd 19 as well and last cycle I didn't O until CD 27!! My doctor upped my dosage to 5mg so hopefully that will bring O on earlier! Gl!!!


----------



## Shilo

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. I ran out of OPKs yesterday and my new ones won't be here until tomorrow so I have to skip testing today. Figures too because I am CD19, the day everyone keeps saying was it for them  I've had some random ovary pains here and there today. I'll just assume if I never get a positive then I either didn't ovulate or my positive would've been today making AF due around the 1st. Hopefully if today would have been my positive, the surge will last until tomorrow when my OPKs come. Last cycle my surge showed a positive for 2 days. Guess we'll see!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Harassed my Dr office but got my blood work results from yesterday progesterone was 10.6! Not stellar but higher then my unmediated 8.2


----------



## xpinky

Today is CD12 and IUI scheduled for Monday! Looks like my body responded to the higher dosage of femara. I have one follie that is 27mm triggering tonight. Has anyone had a follie that big?


----------



## Andi86

Shilo- I was on the same dosage as you and same thing I have PCOS. My first round of Femara I ovulated CD19 and the second round CD 20 and that's when I got my BFP. So no worries Femara does work. Good luck to you! And remember to BD as much as possible.:dust:


----------



## heli

Hi femara ladies, hope you don't mind me asking a question? I am on cycle 5 of clomid, my doctor will only prescribe 6 cycles, if i have no Bfp by cycle 6 then they have told me the next step if ivf. As I already have one dd (conceived cycle 3 of clomid quite a few years ago) I will have to pay for ivf. I have been lurking on here and wondered if femara is an option that was offered to you after clomid failed? I have pcos and had one monitored cycle on the clomid when I o'd, I have been using opk's since then and getting a positive result but still bfn's.

Any help or info gratefully received, thank you.


----------



## Kantny09

Hello ladies! Happy Easter to everyone!

So...I tested this morning and got this...I am going to make sure they see me tomorrow for blood work!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kantny09

I am still very cautious and not getting too excited just yet.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Congrats Kantny!


----------



## SCgirl

That's awesome Kantny! Hope you get good news from the doc- the first few weeks stink- esp after previous miscarriages! Are you taking progesterone or anything like that?

Shilo- have you had any other signs of O over the last few days?

I'm currently CD 18, and definitely no O yet- but today I finally have the signs I usually get- just no +opk...


----------



## Andi86

heli said:


> Hi femara ladies, hope you don't mind me asking a question? I am on cycle 5 of clomid, my doctor will only prescribe 6 cycles, if i have no Bfp by cycle 6 then they have told me the next step if ivf. As I already have one dd (conceived cycle 3 of clomid quite a few years ago) I will have to pay for ivf. I have been lurking on here and wondered if femara is an option that was offered to you after clomid failed? I have pcos and had one monitored cycle on the clomid when I o'd, I have been using opk's since then and getting a positive result but still bfn's.
> 
> Any help or info gratefully received, thank you.

I never took Clomid just started with Femara but my doctor told me that a lot of women have become pregnant on Femara, after no success with Clomid.


----------



## mommyberry

Heli - Clomid did not work for me and I conceived on first round of Femara. There is surely no harm asking your doc to prescribe this for 2 cycles before going for IVF. That will be a good option.

Kantny - yay!! That is surely a BFP!! Congratulations dear!!!


----------



## ebonaskavi

Hello all

I am just winding down my first round of femara. I took 5mg cd 3-7 and was monitored via blood work and scans until cd19. I had just one 20mm follicle, bug one is all you need, right? My Dr had me use an ovidrel trigger the evening of cd 19.

had a pretty good experience, only a few hot flashes. I have not been on any other treatments prior. With a family history of breast cancer Dr felt that femara was a better option for me than clomid.

now I'm in the exact middle of the two week wait which is just the worst. Hoping for a positive outcome!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well since I have a dentist appointment today I tested at 12 Dpo and got a bfn. So it looks like we are onto cycle 15 and round 2 femara.


----------



## Shilo

SCGirl - Still negative opks but last night I had ALOT of ewcm. I've never had ewcm before. I hope it's a sign that ovulation is coming soon but my opks today have still been negative.


----------



## FLmom

ebonaskavi said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am just winding down my first round of femara. I took 5mg cd 3-7 and was monitored via blood work and scans until cd19. I had just one 20mm follicle, bug one is all you need, right? My Dr had me use an ovidrel trigger the evening of cd 19.
> 
> had a pretty good experience, only a few hot flashes. I have not been on any other treatments prior. With a family history of breast cancer Dr felt that femara was a better option for me than clomid.
> 
> now I'm in the exact middle of the two week wait which is just the worst. Hoping for a positive outcome!

I took femora cd 3-7 with trigger shot. I am in my 2 ww also. Wednesday I go for blood work and then next wednesday for blood pregnancy test. The 2ww is brutal. I just want to know! 

I am happy to hear 4 FBP so far!!! Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## FLmom

Hi Kantny, 

How are you feeling today? Did you feel cramping around 4 dpIUI??


----------



## Kantny09

Thanks everyone! I called my doctor today and they said their policy is to wait until 6-8 weeks for a first OB appointment but I started to fuss and with my background they are letting me come in for blood work tomorrow morning. They said normally they do an ultrasound at the first appointment but since I am still too early they probably wont be able to see anything so they will just do another urine test to confirm and then do blood work.

Ebona-good luck! The TTW sucks! 

Cowgirl-don't count yourself out just yet. I tested at 11dpo and it was negative and then tested again at 14dpo and it was positive. You are not out until AF arrives!


----------



## Kantny09

I took another test this morning. Here is the test from this morning and also I put it next to the test I took yesterday morning...the one from yesterday has yellowed a little bit. But does it look like there is progression in the color? These are both dollar store tests so I haven't taken another one yet. I am kind of nervous. But might do that later today. Let me know what you think!
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6









photo 1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kantny09

FLmom said:


> Hi Kantny,
> 
> How are you feeling today? Did you feel cramping around 4 dpIUI??

I didn't have any cramping at 4dpo but at 5dpo I had a sharp pain in my left ovary...lasted a few seconds and was then followed by soreness for a few minutes then I was fine.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also in my 2ww 8dpo, nothing to report. Thinking this isn't my mnth. TTC is so draining. Well good luck to all!


----------



## Jennuuh

Hi everyone! Just checking in - had my first IUI this morning and it went great! Hubby's count was amazing! Had 38.1 million soldiers placed inside with an 80% motility! Had two follies at least, possibly four! Fingers are crossed so tight! Will be trying to wait til AF is due to test. Good luck to everyone, and congrats to the BFP's!!!


----------



## Kantny09

Jennuuh! Glad your IUI went so well! Good luck and fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## xpinky

Had my 5th IUI today hubby only had 19 million spermies 68% mobility. Crossing my fingers hopefully it works! I had 1 27mm follie and my lining was 7mm.


----------



## Shilo

Called my doctor to schedule another round of Femara because this one was looking like a bust. An hour later I get this! Holding my pee and drinking as little as I can and testing in 3-4 hours again. It's so close.
 



Attached Files:







opk1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 8









opk2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kantny09

Looks like it's officially another BFP for me! Conceived naturally after a miscarriage! Praying for this little bean to stick!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats


----------



## xpinky

Kantny09 said:


> Looks like it's officially another BFP for me! Conceived naturally after a miscarriage! Praying for this little bean to stick!

Congrats!!


----------



## Shaybe Baby

CONGRATULATIONS Kantny I hope all goes well darl :)


----------



## mommyberry

Kantny - Sticky sticky dust to you! Congratulations!!! :dance:

Don't worry about those dollar store sticks not getting deeper color 'coz they have only so much dye to show. This is def a bfp. Hope your apptmnt goes well.


----------



## Andi86

Congrats!


----------



## Kantny09

Well not getting my hopes up just yet. Even though the digital confirmed yesterday saying "pregnant 1-2" I went in this morning and the urine test they gave me was a "faint positive". They said this either means I am early or it is on the decline. They did blood work. I will get the results tomorrow then I go in again for blood work on Thursday and get those results on Friday.

I am at work now and trying not to cry.


----------



## LaurenVNYC

Hi Ladies,
I just thought I would share my experience. I started femera two months ago. My first round was an experience. I felt totally different, bloated, tired, moody everything you name it, I had it. I had two large follicles that month but my cycle was cancelled because we had a death in the family. We tried to have intercourse around the time of ovulation but the month ended in a BFN. This past cycle with femara my symptoms were not as bad. Not pleasant of course but not horrible like last month. This cycle I had three large follicles. IUI was scheduled but then cancelled because my fertility center is unorganized and didn't have my pap results back. My husband and I went home said screw it and had intercourse that night, and two days after. 

1dpo - crampy, bloating & nauseas 
2 dpo - same and also very moody! it scared me a little bit
3 dpo - crampy, nausea, moody, bloating and nipples very sore
4 dpo - same 
5 dpo - same
7 dpo - all sympotoms went away!
8 dpo - just really moody - faint bfp a squinter 
9 dpo - bfn :( 
10 dpo - spotting, I thought I got my period. went to cvs bought pads and cried.
11 dpo- period just stopped. Nothing at all. 
12 dpo- woke up in the morning boobs started to hurt all over again and some spotting
13 dpo - Something told me I needed to test just to be sure. I tested and it was positive. I couldn't believe it. It made no sense at all. I mean I thought I had my period !
14 dpo - bfp again in the morning and went for blood work. BFP bloodwork and hormones are average for being 4 weeks pregnant. Testing in a day to make sure they are rising.

This whole process is very stressful. We were planning on taking a break this month because I was exhausted from morning monitoring and then going to work all day. It drains you but I can say that if you have a great support system it will all work out! Stay positive. 

Lots of love for all you ladies !~:happydance:


----------



## Kantny09

LaurenVNYC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just thought I would share my experience. I started femera two months ago. My first round was an experience. I felt totally different, bloated, tired, moody everything you name it, I had it. I had two large follicles that month but my cycle was cancelled because we had a death in the family. We tried to have intercourse around the time of ovulation but the month ended in a BFN. This past cycle with femara my symptoms were not as bad. Not pleasant of course but not horrible like last month. This cycle I had three large follicles. IUI was scheduled but then cancelled because my fertility center is unorganized and didn't have my pap results back. My husband and I went home said screw it and had intercourse that night, and two days after.
> 
> 1dpo - crampy, bloating & nauseas
> 2 dpo - same and also very moody! it scared me a little bit
> 3 dpo - crampy, nausea, moody, bloating and nipples very sore
> 4 dpo - same
> 5 dpo - same
> 7 dpo - all sympotoms went away!
> 8 dpo - just really moody - faint bfp a squinter
> 9 dpo - bfn :(
> 10 dpo - spotting, I thought I got my period. went to cvs bought pads and cried.
> 11 dpo- period just stopped. Nothing at all.
> 12 dpo- woke up in the morning boobs started to hurt all over again and some spotting
> 13 dpo - Something told me I needed to test just to be sure. I tested and it was positive. I couldn't believe it. It made no sense at all. I mean I thought I had my period !
> 14 dpo - bfp again in the morning and went for blood work. BFP bloodwork and hormones are average for being 4 weeks pregnant. Testing in a day to make sure they are rising.
> 
> This whole process is very stressful. We were planning on taking a break this month because I was exhausted from morning monitoring and then going to work all day. It drains you but I can say that if you have a great support system it will all work out! Stay positive.
> 
> Lots of love for all you ladies !~:happydance:

Congratulations and thanks for sharing!

Just curious...what is average blood work levels for 4 weeks? Just wondering as I am waiting for blood results and my positive hpt would put me at 4w+4d.


----------



## ebonaskavi

Kantny09 said:


> Well not getting my hopes up just yet. Even though the digital confirmed yesterday saying "pregnant 1-2" I went in this morning and the urine test they gave me was a "faint positive". They said this either means I am early or it is on the decline. They did blood work. I will get the results tomorrow then I go in again for blood work on Thursday and get those results on Friday.
> 
> I am at work now and trying not to cry.

I hope that everything works out with a BFP for you. I'm sending you positive fertile thoughts.

I have been valiantly resisting using AHPTs because I'm terrified of getting happy and then being disappointed. Just waiting for the blood test on Monday. I took the afternoon off as my dr normally calls me mid afternoon with results and I'd rather be home so if I need to cry at least I won't be at work.


----------



## Kantny09

Just giving an update. My HCG level yesterday was 119. I know it's on the low side but I think its still ok. Boobs are still sore, I pee a lot, bigger appetite, and I am SO tired. I go in for another blood test tomorrow so I will keep you guys posted when I get the results! Oh and my progesterone level was 58.2 lol. But I am taking supplements so it very well better be high!:happydance:

Stick bean stick!!


Hope everything is going well for everyone else!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay awesome news


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Keeping my fingers crossed for more great news Kantny!

Hey ladies, just wondering if anyone who takes progesterone can give me some insight.

The progesterone extended my cycle, I had a 30 day cycle after stopping the progesterone on day 28 after a negative blood test. 

However I noticed signs of impending ovulation yesterday and was concerned due to the fact I am still taking my five day course of Femara (I had my last one today). I took an ovulation test and it is giving me a fainter line on cycle day 7, I am likely to get a positive ovulation test tomorrow day 8. 

Had the progesterone not extended my cycle, this would be my ovulation time as I would be cycle day 11 and ovulating on cycle day 12 as normal. Is this a concern, due to the fact the Femara would not have had adequate time to encourage follicle growth and does this mean the progesterone isn't working as it should?

Has anyone else had this? I have emailed my specialist but this is a new treatment for him so looking for some experience as well.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I had an increase of cm and almost positives opk for three days before I ovulated. 
Spotting has started and got a refill of femara for the next cycle.


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Thanks cowgirl, maybe I will get a longer run of almost positives, I guess I will have to wait and see if I get the positive tomorrow.

Sorry to hear about the spotting that sucks! Are you taking progesterone as well.


----------



## Cowgirl07

No my level was normal at 8 Dpo when they did my blood test.


----------



## SCgirl

I decided to risk it after a temp jump, hope that I O'd, and started the progesterone. (FF thinks I'm 4dpo, which is a maybe. With that jump, I could be 1. Assuming I did. Figured I should start just in case I really am 4dpo!)
Anyone know how long it takes for progesterone pills to show up in blood tests? Or how long after O the levels rise? I have a blood progesterone test this afternoon... (Sched by doctor- assuming a 28-day cycle. Smh.)


----------



## ebonaskavi

My dr had me start taking the progesterone the same night I triggered. I don't know if it can extend your cycle, but my understanding was that it absorbs pretty quickly.

I know at least that I had some of the side effects of the progesterone pretty much the next day (though some of them overlap with the side effects of the ovidrel) especially the breast tenderness.


----------



## SCgirl

Well, I went to the doctor to have my blood drawn this afternoon for the progesterone test. Before getting it drawn, I asked the tech if she could write a note in my file with questions I have for the doctor, and she said of course.

I explained that I had started taking the progesterone late, and wasn't sure if I had ovulated at all. She asked why I was having the test if I've been told to take progesterone, because that would give me high numbers whether or not I'd actually ovulated. I said that's what I want to know.

So, she went off and found another doctor (mine wasn't there). He came in and asked the exact same thing. None of us figured out the answer. So blood wasn't drawn, since it wouldn't show anything.

If I haven't O'd yet, I've wasted a cycle. I gave myself more of a chance by waiting a week after CD 14, when I was told to start taking it. The doctor who was there went ahead and wrote me another rx for femara for next cycle, assuming this one won't work out.

Fantastic. Guess I'm sort of in the tww? (at least I didn't get charged for today!)


----------



## ebonaskavi

SCgirl, would you be able to ask to have a trigger shot in addition to the femara for your next cycle?


----------



## Kantny09

Good morning ladies! 

Well my second beta came back at 340! more than doubled in 2 days! So I go in for my first ultrasound and new OB appointment one week from today. That will put me at 6 weeks exactly. As long as everything keeps going this way looks like we will have an extra special Christmas gift this year! My due date will be December 26!


----------



## Nightnurse

Kantny09 said:


> Looks like it's officially another BFP for me! Conceived naturally after a miscarriage! Praying for this little bean to stick!

*
How Amazing although when people get PG you cant help feel doen for yourself but you've ben through some down times and you deserve to be PG and have your baby so huge congrats,happy and healthy 9mths
*


----------



## Nightnurse

LaurenVNYC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just thought I would share my experience. I started femera two months ago. My first round was an experience. I felt totally different, bloated, tired, moody everything you name it, I had it. I had two large follicles that month but my cycle was cancelled because we had a death in the family. We tried to have intercourse around the time of ovulation but the month ended in a BFN. This past cycle with femara my symptoms were not as bad. Not pleasant of course but not horrible like last month. This cycle I had three large follicles. IUI was scheduled but then cancelled because my fertility center is unorganized and didn't have my pap results back. My husband and I went home said screw it and had intercourse that night, and two days after.
> 
> 1dpo - crampy, bloating & nauseas
> 2 dpo - same and also very moody! it scared me a little bit
> 3 dpo - crampy, nausea, moody, bloating and nipples very sore
> 4 dpo - same
> 5 dpo - same
> 7 dpo - all sympotoms went away!
> 8 dpo - just really moody - faint bfp a squinter
> 9 dpo - bfn :(
> 10 dpo - spotting, I thought I got my period. went to cvs bought pads and cried.
> 11 dpo- period just stopped. Nothing at all.
> 12 dpo- woke up in the morning boobs started to hurt all over again and some spotting
> 13 dpo - Something told me I needed to test just to be sure. I tested and it was positive. I couldn't believe it. It made no sense at all. I mean I thought I had my period !
> 14 dpo - bfp again in the morning and went for blood work. BFP bloodwork and hormones are average for being 4 weeks pregnant. Testing in a day to make sure they are rising.
> 
> This whole process is very stressful. We were planning on taking a break this month because I was exhausted from morning monitoring and then going to work all day. It drains you but I can say that if you have a great support system it will all work out! Stay positive.
> 
> Lots of love for all you ladies !~:happydance:

*
Congrats,love happy PG stories,would love to here how it all turns out*


----------



## Nightnurse

*So AF showed up on April 14th so i'm now on round 4 of Femara*


----------



## ebonaskavi

AF came today. It's pretty light and I'm trying to convince myself that it could be implantation bleeding since I'm not due til Monday. But realistically it's just early and I'll be starting round 2.

I'm ok, Dr told me the chances go up every month til it plateaus after round 4. Still a bummer. I have an appt to confirm/get new prescription on mon. If AF gets heavier overnight so I am forced to admit that's what it is at least I'll be able to partake in bottomless mimosas at monthly ladies brunch tomorrow (bright side).


----------



## ebonaskavi

confirmed BFN. 

I have a residual cyst on one of my ovaries, so they are putting me back on the BCP for three weeks to clear it up before I start round two of the femara. they're also planning on bumping me up to 7.5mg of femara (I was on 5 before)

I was sort of adjusted to the negative, but I'm having a harder time with the cyst. Like not getting pregnant was not just the odds but the cyst is another failure of my body to act in the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Kantny09

ebonaskavi said:


> confirmed BFN.
> 
> I have a residual cyst on one of my ovaries, so they are putting me back on the BCP for three weeks to clear it up before I start round two of the femara. they're also planning on bumping me up to 7.5mg of femara (I was on 5 before)
> 
> I was sort of adjusted to the negative, but I'm having a harder time with the cyst. Like not getting pregnant was not just the odds but the cyst is another failure of my body to act in the way it's supposed to.

So sorry ebona! I know it's hard and sometimes it just seems like too much. But perhaps the cyst is what was preventing a bfp for the first round and once you clear it up you will have a much better chance of a bfp the second round! Good luck and keep your chin up!


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Wow Scgirl that sounds so frustrating!! I would have bought a bottle of wine after that appointment! 

Sorry to hear about your negatives night nurse and ebona. I'm hoping your cyst buggers off and we will have some more good news :)

So excited for you Kantny! I bet you can not wait for the ultrasound!!

I am waiting to ovulate, my lh has been going up and down since cycle day 6. After a couple of concerned emails to my specialist, he sent me for an ultrasound and blood test. He seems to think I'll ovulate today or tonight and a had a nice size follicle 23mm and the lining was better than I've ever had almost 9mm! 

I just can't stop worrying that the progesterone held off a period but a follicle started developing early, that's why I had an almost positive opk on cd6 and then perhaps the Femara stopped ovulation. I'm a bit worried I won't release the egg, I suppose I will have to wait and see. 

I have asked my specialist if I can double the progesterone and check fhs and estradiol levels when I have a blood test on cd28 to make sure they haven't risen prematurely. 

Right now I'm not even focused on getting pregnant, I just want to get fertile and then I'll worry about getting a bfp!


----------



## Shilo

I'm on my first round of Femara and I'm 7DPO... AF isn't due for another week but I'm having really bad AF like cramps. Is this normal for Femara?


----------



## ebonaskavi

Shilo said:


> I'm on my first round of Femara and I'm 7DPO... AF isn't due for another week but I'm having really bad AF like cramps. Is this normal for Femara?

Are you taking progesterone? It can cause some cramping/PMS like symptoms. Good luck!


----------



## Shilo

No progesterone. Still crampy/bloated today at 8DPO. AF due at 12DPO


----------



## SCgirl

Somewhere around 9dpo, and just got a super faint bfp. I know i shouldn't test sp early after all my chemicals, but dh is leaving the country tomorrow, and I wanted to be able to tell him in person. I can't get excited until I see a solid line, and even then will be scared of losing it. Here's to hoping it gets darker soon! (Guess I did actually O this cycle!)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx sc girl!


----------



## Jennuuh

After 6 years and five months of trying to have our first baby, we FINALLY got our first ever BFP! On DH's birthday no less :) 

Had my beta today, #'s are at 24, RE said definitely positive, and for being four days from my missed period still, that's a great #! I am SO excited! Words cannot even explain. Its surreal, and I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around it!

This was our 4th round of Femara 5mg, and third month with Menopur injections! We also had our first IUI this month. Apparently cycle #77 was our lucky number, and Femara+Menopur+IUI was our lucky combination! We are over the moon!

I hope May brings plenty more positives! Good luck to everyone still waiting - Dreams actually come true!

https://i61.tinypic.com/2cz7q54.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome news! Two positives in one day!


----------



## Kantny09

That is great for the new positives!! So happy for you guys!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats Jennuuh! Mine's not yet showing up on digital- so I'm still scared to death the line's going to be gone tomorrow haha. Granted, I'm a POAS addict, and I've been using FRER since Monday (FF changed my O day, so I thought I was 8/9 dpo then), and today was the first day with a faint line. So I know it's super early (and I know from experience that FRER will give faint positives when HCG is only 5.7!) Yes, I had to double and triple check it in the hours after! 

(good news is even colorblind DH saw the 2nd line!)


----------



## Nightnurse

Jennuuh said:


> After 6 years and five months of trying to have our first baby, we FINALLY got our first ever BFP! On DH's birthday no less :)
> 
> Had my beta today, #'s are at 24, RE said definitely positive, and for being four days from my missed period still, that's a great #! I am SO excited! Words cannot even explain. Its surreal, and I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around it!
> 
> This was our 4th round of Femara 5mg, and third month with Menopur injections! We also had our first IUI this month. Apparently cycle #77 was our lucky number, and Femara+Menopur+IUI was our lucky combination! We are over the moon!
> 
> I hope May brings plenty more positives! Good luck to everyone still waiting - Dreams actually come true!
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2cz7q54.jpg


*YEAHHHH !!!! another for our team* :happydance:


----------



## Nightnurse

*So i'm having some tender breast not hurting though around the time when O is suppose to take place,so I hope my hormones are doing what they are suppose to,no other symptoms to speak of though*


----------



## Shilo

Well after almost 4 years of trying I just got my BFP. First round of Femara. 2.5mg on CD3-7.


----------



## Jennuuh

Shilo said:


> Well after almost 4 years of trying I just got my BFP. First round of Femara. 2.5mg on CD3-7.

CONGRATS! So many BFP's I've been seeing lately! I hope May is lucky for everyone!! 

Judging by your ticker, I think we're on the same exact schedule! 

My EDD is January 12-13. Most sites say the 13th! Woohoo!


----------



## Shilo

I am due on January 14th! Bump buddies :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Shilo said:


> I am due on January 14th! Bump buddies :)

Woohoo!! Have you gotten a beta yet? I had mine today, but I feel like its so low! I guess for being 3wks+3days it might be okay? Its our first ever BFP and after so long, I am so nervous and cautious..:shrug:


----------



## Shilo

I literally just found out about 2 hours ago and it's 2 AM here. Office is closed for the weekend but I'm hoping to get in on Monday morning.


----------



## Jennuuh

I'm getting my second beta done on Monday. I hope we both have great news and #'s!


----------



## SCgirl

Wow- judging by what I think was O day, I'm due Jan 14 too! Line wasn't any lighter this morning (not any darker, but only been 12 hrs and I've always had better lines midday)


----------



## Cowgirl07

3 babies due on my Dada birthday :haha:


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Wow 3 bfp's!! So exciting. Good luck ladies, I hope to see
Some more bfp's on here!


----------



## mommyberry

Wow!!! This is a kicker! 3 new bfps and on same dates... this is so awesome! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations all you lovely ladies... sending truck loadsa sticky dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## Shilo

My tests aren't really showing progression. Period would've been due today and I had a bleed scare this morning. The bleeding has stopped but I'm really just playing the waiting game now for my OBGYN to open tomorrow.

Also I was off on my due date by a day. I'm due on 1/13 instead of 1/14


----------



## Andi86

Congrats to the 3 ladies who got there BFP! Fx you ladies have sticky little beans.


----------



## Jennuuh

Shilo said:


> My tests aren't really showing progression. Period would've been due today and I had a bleed scare this morning. The bleeding has stopped but I'm really just playing the waiting game now for my OBGYN to open tomorrow.
> 
> Also I was off on my due date by a day. I'm due on 1/13 instead of 1/14

Are you using the same type of tests? Could just be a slow HCG rise!


----------



## SCgirl

Shilo- any news??


----------



## Shilo

I went in for my beta this morning and they said depending on how busy the lab is, I'd get the results today or in the morning. Looking like it'll be in the morning. I haven't bought anymore frers cause they stress me out but I've still got lines on some cheap Walmart tests. Faint, but there. No more bleeding. I go back for another beta on Wednesday to see if the HCG is doubling how it should or not.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Congrats to all the new BFP ladies,will add you to the front page soon,hope I can join you ladies soon*


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations to all of the BFP's! Hopefully I will be joining you soon!


----------



## Wantaminime

Hi Girls,
I haven't had the chance to read from the beginning of your thread yet. Hopefully We can find relatable experiences.
I just met with my RE this afternoon after a month of work up testing. I'm 35 but I have a low AMH, .57. I had ovulation a couple days earlier (on day 10) than my average, but I do ovulate on my own. My dr totally depressed me and encouraged me to be aggressive when I'm up for it but I'm not financially or emotionally ready to get into all that. I will start Femara next week with a day 3 and mid cycle u/s. I went in so positive that clomid or letrazole would give me the boost I need. I don't know if I'm more positive about my potential for pregnancy than my dr because I'm disillusioned or if my hunch is right that the clinic is programmed to dig as far in your pockets as possible. 
Anyone taking Femara for similar reasons?


----------



## Shilo

My beta came back at a 20 which is low :( Go back for a 2nd one tomorrow but I've got a bad gut feeling.


----------



## Andi86

:hugs:Sorry Shilo about the low reading. Fx for you everything turns out alright.


----------



## wantabby

Let us know Shilo, good luck! Fx'd for you!


----------



## Shilo

My hcg went from 20 at 12DPO to 22 at 14DPO. They basically said I can expect to start bleeding any time now. They are also concerned about possible ectopic. I go back on Friday for another beta if I have not started bleeding yet just to see what's going on. They said they had one case of this happening where it didn't result in a miscarriage but I know not to get my hopes up. That would be a one in a million.

I know technically it was not a baby yet but I feel like it was. It's a little person we created that I will likely never get to meet or know. I'm devastated and feel like I'm losing a child no matter how early it is.


----------



## Jennuuh

I'm so sorry Shilo. I couldn't even imagine. 

It was a baby - and you're allowed to grieve. No matter how early anyone thought it was. :hugs:


----------



## SCgirl

Shilo- every loss hurts. I still get hit from nowhere and suddenly start crying about mine. I still think if this pregnancy had lasted, i'd be this many weeks... And I'm scared to death about what's going to happen with this one.

Take care of yourself. I took a day off work to do nothing bit eat ice cream and feel sorry for myself. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Andi86

I had a loss around the same time as you. Its still heartbreaking even when its early. You have the right to be upset and grieve don't let others tell you differently. Im so sorry.


----------



## Kantny09

Shilo- I am so sorry for your loss. It doesn't matter how early it was. The moment you find out you are pregnant you envision the entire rest of your life being completely different and you have every right to grieve the future you could have had. In March my first beta was 15 and two days later it was 14. I started bleeding the next day and it was every bit as hard. Please hang in there and take solace in the fact that you were able to conceive on your first round of Femara so hopefully it wont be long until you conceive again. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hugs


----------



## Shaybe Baby

So sorry for your loss Shilo, that's heartbreaking. I hope that you are being looked after &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## wantabby

So sorry Shilo!


----------



## Shilo

Thanks everyone. For now I'm still pregnant... I was told to come in today for another beta if I hadn't miscarried yet. I've had no bleeding so I went in. Still waiting on the results of that one but I know at this point a viable pregnancy would be a miracle.


----------



## Shilo

Well my beta today fell to 20.9 so it's definitely not a viable pregnancy. They're closed on Sundays so I have to go to the hospital on Sunday to get blood work done (what a way to spend Mother's Day). They'll do another HCG and want to make sure my kidneys are functioning correctly in case I have to take methotrexate for an ectopic since it's a pretty serious drug. They're fairly confident it's not ectopic but they just want to make sure all the base work is done just in case. I have an appointment to see my doctor on Monday morning to go over everything and make a plan going forward.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sorry Shilo.


----------



## SCgirl

I'm so sorry shilo! I wish there were words that could help make it feel better... :sad1:


----------



## Kantny09

So sorry for your loss Shilo! :hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

I'm so sorry Shilo,hoping for a miracle


----------



## Nightnurse

*Just a little update,breast are still tender and a little nausea here and there also a little salt craving but not as bad as last cycle,AF is suppose to show anyway from tomorrow Saturday,Mother's day +,dont know how I am going to make it through yet another Mother's day,without being a mother,I wish with all my heart that I will finally get my BFP,Will update...*


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx nightnurse


----------



## wantabby

Well, I got my BFP today! ! Beta @12 dpo is 30!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay!


----------



## Andi86

Yay congrats!


----------



## Jennuuh

wantabby said:


> Well, I got my BFP today! ! Beta @12 dpo is 30!!

Congrats!!!! 

FX for you Nightnurse!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## mommyberry

Wantabby! Such a wonderful news! Hearty Congratulations! Have a sticky sticky bean in there! :dust:

Shilo & Nightnurse - Be strong! We all pray for your rainbow babies! :)


----------



## Kantny09

Wantabby- congratulations!!!! So happy for you! Hope this is a sticky bean and H and H 9 months!!


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Congratulations wantabby!! H&H nine months &#10084;&#65039;

I also got a bfp 2 days ago at 9dpo. Beta was at 12, I go for another test on Monday 12dpo. My progesterone was awesome at 136. I was a bit nervous but when I tested today the line was so much darker! I'm so excited.


----------



## Andi86

Congrats Shaybe baby! Wow seems like a lot of BFPs lately!


----------



## Tidy

Hi ladies
I thought it was time I posted on here (had been reading through the thread for a few weeks). 

I've been trying for two years now, tried 3 cycles of Clomid which was working fine with ovulation however it turned me into a super crazy hormonal mess, so my specialist put me on 2.5 of Femara which didn't help me ovulate, so he upped it to 5mgs, not as bad side affects as the Clomid, occasional hot flush but I do get absolutely crazy bad headache that panadol doesn't touch! This is our 4th round on 5mgs of Fermara, I'm on cd 12, hoping something happens soon, after this cycle there's only 2 more tries of Femara before we move into IVF.

I'm hoping I can keep up and post regularly but apologies if I go MIA for a couple of days at a time 

Xxx


----------



## Jennuuh

Tidy said:


> Hi ladies
> I thought it was time I posted on here (had been reading through the thread for a few weeks).
> 
> I've been trying for two years now, tried 3 cycles of Clomid which was working fine with ovulation however it turned me into a super crazy hormonal mess, so my specialist put me on 2.5 of Femara which didn't help me ovulate, so he upped it to 5mgs, not as bad side affects as the Clomid, occasional hot flush but I do get absolutely crazy bad headache that panadol doesn't touch! This is our 4th round on 5mgs of Fermara, I'm on cd 12, hoping something happens soon, after this cycle there's only 2 more tries of Femara before we move into IVF.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep up and post regularly but apologies if I go MIA for a couple of days at a time
> 
> Xxx


Is the 5mg of Femara working for you? Are injections a possibility at all? My RE told me that you can take Femara for longer than 6 cycles since it doesn't have any of the effects that Clomid has. You peak with Femara at 4 cycles apparently, so the effects on your eggs will be the same unless they have a boost, like they would with injections. Also, not to pry, but have you thought of IUI? I know its gets a bad rep, etc., since sometimes women have to try it multiple times, but like a lot of women, my first IUI worked. I was on 5mg's of Femara + Injections. 

Just thought I'd try to help a bit so you don't feel discouraged :)


----------



## Tidy

Jennuuh said:


> Tidy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> I thought it was time I posted on here (had been reading through the thread for a few weeks).
> 
> I've been trying for two years now, tried 3 cycles of Clomid which was working fine with ovulation however it turned me into a super crazy hormonal mess, so my specialist put me on 2.5 of Femara which didn't help me ovulate, so he upped it to 5mgs, not as bad side affects as the Clomid, occasional hot flush but I do get absolutely crazy bad headache that panadol doesn't touch! This is our 4th round on 5mgs of Fermara, I'm on cd 12, hoping something happens soon, after this cycle there's only 2 more tries of Femara before we move into IVF.
> 
> I'm hoping I can keep up and post regularly but apologies if I go MIA for a couple of days at a time
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> Is the 5mg of Femara working for you? Are injections a possibility at all? My RE told me that you can take Femara for longer than 6 cycles since it doesn't have any of the effects that Clomid has. You peak with Femara at 4 cycles apparently, so the effects on your eggs will be the same unless they have a boost, like they would with injections. Also, not to pry, but have you thought of IUI? I know its gets a bad rep, etc., since sometimes women have to try it multiple times, but like a lot of women, my first IUI worked. I was on 5mg's of Femara + Injections.
> 
> Just thought I'd try to help a bit so you don't feel discouraged :)Click to expand...

Hi Jennuuh, thank you for your reply!
The 5mgs is working very well for me, the specialist is very impressed with all my blood results, we spoke about injections, he said we could try them but since the Femara is working we may as well stick with that for a few more months (since they do the same thing?). You're not prying at all :) I hadn't actually thought of IUI, call me silly but I didn't actually know what it was till I just googled it :shrug: I thought it was to do with IVF, multiple tries doesn't worry me, hell I've technically tried 24 times all up
Xx


----------



## Andi86

Hey Tidy i hope everything works out for you. I also wanted to suggest IUI....you may have to try it a couple times but it is a lot cheaper then IVF. Good luck to you!


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Thanks Andi.

Good luck Tidy with this cycle of Femara. Where abouts in Australia are you located?

My HcG has risen from 12 to 120 and my Progesterone is continuing to rise so no problems there. Heading in for an ultrasound in my fertility specialists office in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## mommyberry

Congrats Shaybe Baby!!! Lots of BFPs this month. Looks like May is the month for Femara! All of you ... wish you a healthy and happy 9 months! :dust:


----------



## wantabby

My Beta today was an 8.. :cry: So I will be joining you ladies once again..


----------



## Cowgirl07

So sorry wantababy


----------



## Tidy

Andi86 said:


> Hey Tidy i hope everything works out for you. I also wanted to suggest IUI....you may have to try it a couple times but it is a lot cheaper then IVF. Good luck to you!




Shaybe Baby said:


> Thanks Andi.
> 
> Good luck Tidy with this cycle of Femara. Where abouts in Australia are you located?
> 
> My HcG has risen from 12 to 120 and my Progesterone is continuing to rise so no problems there. Heading in for an ultrasound in my fertility specialists office in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks Andi86, I'm going to have to talk to my specialist about IUI
Thanks Shaybe Baby, congratulations how exciting! I'm south of Sydney, what about you?

So sorry wantabby :(

Xx


----------



## Shaybe Baby

So sorry to hear wantabby 

I'm in Wollongong, I was going to say if you're near Sydney and you do move on to IVF, Westmead IVF had been recommended to me. They are a lot cheaper (I think $1500 per cycle) and are having great results. I hope that the Femara works for you though and you don't need IVF at all.


----------



## Kantny09

So sorry wantabby! I know exactly how you feel. Are you starting Femara again right away or waiting a cycle? In march my beta was 15 then went down to 14 and then 5. We were told to take a break that cycle so I didn't take any meds. Well I still ovulated and got a bfp before my next period so hopefully you have the same luck!


----------



## Tidy

Shaybe Baby said:


> So sorry to hear wantabby
> 
> I'm in Wollongong, I was going to say if you're near Sydney and you do move on to IVF, Westmead IVF had been recommended to me. They are a lot cheaper (I think $1500 per cycle) and are having great results. I hope that the Femara works for you though and you don't need IVF at all.

No way I'm near Wollongong :)
I've heard of Westmead IVF, they are much more cheaper, hoping we don't need IVF though 
Xx


----------



## Shaybe Baby

Haha now I'm wondering if we know each other lol I hope it works for you to &#128076; fingers crossed!!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies, after 4&1/2 years I am just glad to know it is possible for me to become pregnant!

Kantny, he wants me to take a month off of the meds, so hopefully I will ovulate on my own like you && Hopefully have the same outcome!


----------



## Tidy

Haha the same thought went through my head! How funny!
Thanks fingers crossed indeed xx


----------



## Andi86

So sorry wantabby....i hope it will happen again for you very soon!


----------



## Tidy

wantabby said:


> Thank you ladies, after 4&1/2 years I am just glad to know it is possible for me to become pregnant!
> 
> Kantny, he wants me to take a month off of the meds, so hopefully I will ovulate on my own like you && Hopefully have the same outcome!

Oh my! My previous comment had very bad timing and wasn't aimed at your comment! :dohh:
That's a very positive way to look at it, fingers crossed your body does ovulate on it's own and you have a good result!
Xx


----------



## mommyberry

Wantabby - I'm so sorry hun... I hope you get your sticky bean very soon!


----------



## Shilo

So I said last week I was miscarrying... now we don't know.

My HCG was 20 last week then 22 then 20.9. Then on Sunday it rose to 41. They were still thinking ectopic or miscarriage. We even scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to see if the pregnancy had been in my uterus or not so we knew if I'd need Methotrexate for ectopic. Then today it rose to 111. The triage nurse just called and said that they are so perplexed and confused and have no idea what is going on and they've never seen this before. It's rising how it should now. My doctor is going to talk to another doctor tomorrow then call me to dicuss a plan going forward. For now the plan is to keep doing HCG tests until I'd be far enough along to show a baby if there is one. It could still be a miscarriage but now they are thinking it may be viable. I am so confused and so is everyone else. 

One possible theory is that since I was on Femara it was twins and one miscarried and one didn't causing the drop and rise and now the healthy baby is developing if I'm not miscarrying. This has been the most taxing emotional roller coaster ever. I'm not getting my hopes up but holy shit this would be a miracle.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It could be vanishing twin syndrome. Fx for you.


----------



## Kantny09

That is crazy Shilo! Praying for a miracle for you!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, can I join?
I'll keep my story short, since I added it to my siggy. We've been TTC 9 years with PCOS. With lots of weight ups and downs, In January I was diagnosed with type 2 DB, and my RE said we couldn't do any treatment with my A1C in that range, so I started taking my Metformin correctly, lost 30lbs and got my insulin resistance under control. I started my first cycle with Femara 7.5mg on days 5-10 in April, triggered on cd 13 and IUI on cd 15. I only have one tube now, and I ended up with one follie on each side 19 and 21. Had two neg POAS test on 10 & 11dpo and positive on 13 & 14dpo. My first HCG @ 15dpo was 91.4, so my doc wants to repeat. I want to be excited right now, but after this long I'm terrified of having another mc. I pray mine is a sticky. 
I hope you all get Sticky BFP's soon!!!


----------



## Andi86

Shilo- when reading our post I was thinking the same....that maybe it was twins and u lost one which would explain the drop and then rise in the hcg. Im so hoping this is the case for you....although it still sucks if you lost one. My fingers are crossed everything works out for you and there is a sticky bean in there. When will they do an ultrasound? keep us updated.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I was officially diagnosed with PCOS after being unexplained for the last 2.5 yrs. I started this cycle as an investigative cycle, but by CD15 there was nothing happening in either ovary at all, so my doctor decided to put me on 12.5mg of femera/ovidrel/IUI I started the meds on cd16. I'm on my 5th and final day of taking the meds and I noticed some spotting a couple days ago, but it went away, this morning however, when I used the washroom and wiped, there was quite a bit of blood. Its slowed down now but Im worried. I have a lot of lower back pain, ovary pain and bloating like crazy. As anyone else had these symptoms, and should I be concerned.


----------



## SCgirl

I had bloating and bad bad headaches, and was still spotting on cd4 from AF when I started to take them, but the spotting stretched 3-4 days further while taking it (seemed like forever). If you're concerned, call the dr office and ask! Wish I could be more helpful, but I have only taken 1 round...


----------



## wantabby

Bleeding started today, so hopefully this will be over soon! I have had the worst cramps! I'm ready to move on and try again!


----------



## Kantny09

wantabby- I hope this passes for you quickly! Just spend the next month trying to relax and let your body recover. And for now...enjoy a big glass of wine and a nice hot bath!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

wantabby said:


> Bleeding started today, so hopefully this will be over soon! I have had the worst cramps! I'm ready to move on and try again!

Sorry for your loss, fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

SCgirl said:


> I had bloating and bad bad headaches, and was still spotting on cd4 from AF when I started to take them, but the spotting stretched 3-4 days further while taking it (seemed like forever). If you're concerned, call the dr office and ask! Wish I could be more helpful, but I have only taken 1 round...

the spotting turned into a full bleed. I called the doctor. Had my ultrasound this morning uterine lining is thin, 3 follies 1.7, 1.3 and 1.2. But the cycle most likely will be a bust due to the bleeding. Its period like at this point.


----------



## Shilo

Well my HCG doubled to 227. My progesterone is kind of low at 8 but she said it's okay. I have an ultrasound on Monday at 9:30. If there is anything there then I'll get progesterone supplements and have a repeat ultrasound in a week or two. I'm not getting my hopes up though until I see a baby. So for a crazy rollercoaster timeline:

May 2 - BFP
May 4 - Spotting
May 5 - Beta at 20
May 7 - Beta at 22. Was told to expect miscarriage.
May 9 - Beta at 20.9. Was told 100% miscarriage.
May 11 - Beta at 41. Still thought to be miscarriage.
May 12 - Ultrasound showed nothing other than a very thick uterine lining. Discussed options and scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to make sure the pregnancy wasn't ectopic or in an unknown location.
May 13 - Beta came back at 111. It had almost tripled and my doctors were baffled. No idea what's going on.
May 15 - Beta is at 227.
May 19 - Next ultrasound


----------



## Andi86

Wow Shilo i cant imagine the emotions your going through. Im hoping and praying this will be a happy ending for you.


----------



## ebonaskavi

Shilo, that's crazy! I'm sending good thoughts your way for the 19th!

I should be going in for my baseline appt early next week. Hopefully the cyst on my ovary has cleared up and I can start round 2. They are upping my femara from 5 to 7.5 since I reacted a bit slower than they wanted the first round.

timing is going to be challenging as my dh was promoted and is going is being sent to training for 12 weeks in NYC. It's. Only a couple hours away but since we aren't doing iui, we're probably going to have to schedule a few midweek overnight visits.


----------



## Shaybe Baby

I hope you're feeling better wantabby. Wishing you luck for your next cycle.


Wow Shilo that is crazy! I hope everything runs smoothly from here on and your ultrasound shows something!

Good luck to the newbies on here, I hope Femara gives you your bfp :)


----------



## wantabby

Thanks Shaybe!

Keep us posted Shilo!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Shilo said:


> Well my HCG doubled to 227. My progesterone is kind of low at 8 but she said it's okay. I have an ultrasound on Monday at 9:30. If there is anything there then I'll get progesterone supplements and have a repeat ultrasound in a week or two. I'm not getting my hopes up though until I see a baby. So for a crazy rollercoaster timeline:
> 
> May 2 - BFP
> May 4 - Spotting
> May 5 - Beta at 20
> May 7 - Beta at 22. Was told to expect miscarriage.
> May 9 - Beta at 20.9. Was told 100% miscarriage.
> May 11 - Beta at 41. Still thought to be miscarriage.
> May 12 - Ultrasound showed nothing other than a very thick uterine lining. Discussed options and scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to make sure the pregnancy wasn't ectopic or in an unknown location.
> May 13 - Beta came back at 111. It had almost tripled and my doctors were baffled. No idea what's going on.
> May 15 - Beta is at 227.
> May 19 - Next ultrasound


Praying for your miracle Hun. Fingers crossed your numbers continue to increase beautifully and they find baby on ultrasound. :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So ladies I had my second beta this morning, came back @623 :happydance: but my progesterone was only 11.4 so I have to start supplements 2 pills a day. I get an early ultrasound on Thursday, to make sure that baby is all snuggled in the right place. I only have that one tube left and I really need it. Praying for BFP's and H&H nine months for everyone.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome news.


----------



## wantabby

Congratulations Swtpink!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

wantabby said:


> Congratulations Swtpink!

Thank you. I hope your feeling well. Keeping you in my prayers for a healthy BFP next cycle. When can you try again?


----------



## futurebbmoma

Reading this thread from start to finish was so exciting! It seemed like there were bfp everywhere! Just started 2.5mg femera after two clomid cycles. I'm over 40 so I know stats are lower but I sure hope some of the buckets of baby dust in this thread rub off on me!

A blessed happy and healthy pregnancy to you all :flow:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

futurebbmoma said:


> Reading this thread from start to finish was so exciting! It seemed like there were bfp everywhere! Just started 2.5mg femera after two clomid cycles. I'm over 40 so I know stats are lower but I sure hope some of the buckets of baby dust in this thread rub off on me!
> 
> A blessed happy and healthy pregnancy to you all :flow:



Sending :dust: your way. Fingers crossed for your BFP soon!


----------



## wantabby

Swtpink I'm feeling better. I think it's almost over now. I will try this month, just not medicated until next cycle. My doctor wants me to take a month off my meds. Hopefully I will ovulate on my own, you are supposed to be more fertile after MC, so I'm praying I will ovulate (hopefully around cd 16 like last month)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Good luck next cycle wantabby.


----------



## wantabby

Any update Shilo?


----------



## Shilo

I don't remember what I last updated so forgive me if some is a repeat. Been a hectic week.

I had an ultrasound on Monday and my uterus was still empty and my right tube was dilated a little bit. The triage nurse told me it was ectopic and to go home and not eat or drink anything because it was too late for Methotrexate and I'd be having surgery that day. I was freaking out. I could barely drive home I was crying so bad. My doctor called an hour later and was pissed that they told me that. She said she's not convinced it's ectopic and wanted to HCG monitoring this week and another ultrasound on Friday. If my HCG started dropping then we'd do Methotrexate but it's still been going up slowly.

My HCG today was 848 with a doubling time of 61 hours. It was 515 on Monday. I have an ultrasound on Friday at 8 AM. Hopefully my HCG will be high enough to see where the pregnancy is. If it's ectopic I'll be doing Methotrexate immediately. At this point I don't anticipate this being a viable pregnancy but I am just hoping it is not ectopic. I have read that your chances go from 1 in 100 normally to 1 in 10 for future pregnancies once you have one ectopic. I'm not sure I'll try again right away anyways. I'm honestly a little traumatized.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow, glad your Dr took care of you!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, how's everyone?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm well af is due today. But I'm thinking tomorrow is more likely. So I will probably start round three on Monday.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Cowgirl, sorry about af. Good luck on BFP this cycle. :dust:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks she isn't here yet, but I'm thinking she is just taking her time.


----------



## Tidy

Shilo said:


> I don't remember what I last updated so forgive me if some is a repeat. Been a hectic week.
> 
> I had an ultrasound on Monday and my uterus was still empty and my right tube was dilated a little bit. The triage nurse told me it was ectopic and to go home and not eat or drink anything because it was too late for Methotrexate and I'd be having surgery that day. I was freaking out. I could barely drive home I was crying so bad. My doctor called an hour later and was pissed that they told me that. She said she's not convinced it's ectopic and wanted to HCG monitoring this week and another ultrasound on Friday. If my HCG started dropping then we'd do Methotrexate but it's still been going up slowly.
> 
> My HCG today was 848 with a doubling time of 61 hours. It was 515 on Monday. I have an ultrasound on Friday at 8 AM. Hopefully my HCG will be high enough to see where the pregnancy is. If it's ectopic I'll be doing Methotrexate immediately. At this point I don't anticipate this being a viable pregnancy but I am just hoping it is not ectopic. I have read that your chances go from 1 in 100 normally to 1 in 10 for future pregnancies once you have one ectopic. I'm not sure I'll try again right away anyways. I'm honestly a little traumatized.

Ohh Shilo, I'm keeping you in my thoughts, not knowing what's going on would be so hard to deal with, I'll keep my fingers crossed for a good result xx


----------



## Tidy

Cowgirl07 said:


> Thanks she isn't here yet, but I'm thinking she is just taking her time.

Hopefully she doesn't show xx


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Sorry if I shouldn't post this here. But seeing as you ladies are Femara experts I'd love a little reassurance. 

I'm CD 15 today. But in actuality I'm CD 27. I was started on 12.5mg of Femara on CD15 but my doctor considered it mock CD3. I had no follies at the time, I have PCOS so he decided to start me on 5 days 12.5 mg Femara mid cycle. By the 5th day of the meds I was bleeding like a period. So they decided to cancel the IUI for this month. However, they did do an ultrasound on mock CD 8 (CD21) which showed 3 follies @ 1.7, 1.3 and 1.2. But the uterine lining was very thin, mostly like due to the bleed. The bleeding completely stopped by CD 10 (CD23) so we decided to try on our own, why waste the meds, the bleeding stopped so we see no reason not to try on our own. So I started using OPK's on CD11 all very light almost negative, I figured I had already ovulated. However, yesterday CD14 (CD26) and today CD15(CD27) I've gotten very strong positives. This morning's test line was darker than the control line. 

I'm just thinking if I had a 1.7 follie last Thursday could I really only be ovulating right now?? I thought maybe I would have ovulated already seeing as it was so big @ 1.7 a week ago.
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 4









test1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

You could be. Fx 
I started spotting today. So af will probably be here soon.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Cowgirl07 said:


> You could be. Fx
> I started spotting today. So af will probably be here soon.

FX she doesn't show up for you :hugs:


----------



## mommyberry

Shilo - Fingers crossed for you! It must be so stressful. Please be strong!


----------



## Andi86

Shilo- how was your ultrasound today?


----------



## Shilo

So, apparently I have a weird uterus that is hard to see. It's far back or something. My right tube is still dilated but not as much. Other than that, I have no signs of ectopic. My uterine lining is 15mm which is really thick I guess.

So last second the ultrasound tech saw these in my uterus... they were not there last week. My doctor said it could be something else like cysts but it could be sacs... especially since they weren't there last week. They said with where my HCG is at, this is exactly how big they'd expect a sac to be. She said she thinks it's very unlikely this is a healthy pregnancy either way but since there is something there that wasn't last week, she doesn't want to do Methotrexate today. I have an ultrasound for Tuesday at 8:15. If these little black dots haven't grown at all then we'll do the Methotrexate.

She said I've been her most confusing patient she's ever had and it's been keeping her up at night this week... trying to figure out what's going on and being worried about something happening if it's ectopic. I really love my doctor. She said if this turns out to be a viable pregnancy and especially with twins, I would officially be the weirdest case she has ever had. I am not getting my hopes up at all, I'm keeping the mindset that this is not viable.

So there's my even further confusing update. Couldn't make these past few weeks up if I tried.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound (1).jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 17









ultrasound2 (1).jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## futurebbmoma

Your doctor sounds wonderful. It's good to know that while you are going through this roller coaster that you have someone who is looking out for you! 

I will be hoping that precious fallopian tube continues to shrink back to normal and that tuesday gets here with the quickness! You have had a wild few weeks. Sending good energies your way and to those little sacs. :flow:


----------



## Andi86

Sounds like a tilted uterus. Which can make it difficult to see the baby early on. My fx are crossed for you...at least they see something now and know its not ectopic.Hopefully you will go in on tuesday and find a couple of heartbeats or growing sacs!


----------



## Nightnurse

*So AF showed on the 10th so I was not in the best of moods and will have to sit out this cycle and do it naturally so I do apologize for not being more active ,I am thinking about trying clomid again since its like $50 and Femara is $130,so torn cause i doubt clomid will work althouigh i've been seeing alot of clomid BFP's on facebookl lately but things are so tight dont wanna waste that amoint of money on pills that still might not work,just so emotional right now**

Welcome to all the newbies to the group and good luck

Congrats to all the new BFP's wishing you all a happy and healthy 9mths

My wells wishes to all who have suffered a loss,wish you never had to feel that feeling,rest up and good health

Shilo as I said in my last post to you I am praying for a miracle for you,hope you get your answers soon*


----------



## Shilo

Nightnurse, I don't know where you're from but if you're in the U.S., do you have a Costco nearby? You can get generic Femara (letrozole) for $10 - $20 there depending on your dosage. My 2.5mg for 5 days was $10 and a three month supply was $20. You don't need a Costco membership to use the pharmacy either. That was the price without insurance.


----------



## ebonaskavi

When in for my baseline appt on Saturday and the cyst on my ovary had cleared up so I started round 2 that same day, CD3. They bumped me up to 7.5 as expected, so hopefully my little follies will develop faster this time. 

I go in for monitoring Friday to see what's growing.

Nightnurse--I also use the generic letrozole and it ran me $12 at walgreens for this round. 

Shilo--Sounds like our doctor is on top of it. I hope that they can figure out exactly what's going on for you and get it resolved.


----------



## wantabby

How are you Shilo? Let us know how the appointment goes!


----------



## Nightnurse

Shilo said:


> Nightnurse, I don't know where you're from but if you're in the U.S., do you have a Costco nearby? You can get generic Femara (letrozole) for $10 - $20 there depending on your dosage. My 2.5mg for 5 days was $10 and a three month supply was $20. You don't need a Costco membership to use the pharmacy either. That was the price without insurance.

*I live in the caribbean so its the just the 1 pharmacy i've found on the island that sells it,wish it was that price,what ill do is visit the site and order it and see if the country lets me bring it in*


----------



## Nightnurse

*Visiting my doctor for my check up tomorrow (high blood pressure and severe reflux and asthma ) and thinking about trying clomid again,everyone's being laid off at the moment and fortunately for DF he's been getting steady work and since i'm paying about $130 for Femara,when I can get clomid for $50-$60 or double the dosage of what I'm paying for Femara,I think its better for the moment and we'll still be trying something at least*

I think i'll get the clomid and see if i can get the Femara from online so that if I cant get the Femara cheaply online then i'll have a back up plan,what do you think?


----------



## ebonaskavi

Went in for a monitoring visit this morning. Multiple small follicles on both sides, but nothing really happening. This is the same as last cycle, but I was hoping with the uppage in dose that I'd see something faster. 

New nurse at the office tried to take blood from the outside edge which is a BAD vein (I have one good vein in the exact center on both arms). It's super bruised and hurts whenever I move :(

They're having me wait until Tuesday to come back again to do another monitor.


----------



## Tidy

Sorry I've been MIA for awhile, been crazy busy at work :neutral:
AF started on Friday, onto a new cycle, surprisingly I wasn't as emotional this time, makes it a bit easier to carry on with normal life I suppose

Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies! May I join you? I am starting my first round of Femara this month. I tried clomid for 3 cycles last year with no luck and I hated the side effects. My RE prescribed 5mg Femara on CD 3-7 with timed intercourse CD 12, 14, 16, 18.

My question is I started spotting on Friday with full flow yesterday and since I start on CD 3 would today be CD3 or tomorrow? My RE office is closed today so I can't call and ask them. I'm thinking that I will just take it late tonight before bed.

I'm off to read the rest of this thread and maybe answer my own question.


----------



## Shilo

Hello! I think you would be fine to start either today or tomorrow. Also, are you being monitored for ovulation or taking OPKs? I would be having intercourse more than just on those days. I've seen some women ovulate as early as CD10 on Femara and as late as CD30+. My first round I had given up and thought I wasn't going to ovulate but finally got a positive OPK and ovulated on CD24. I would hate for you to miss it!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Shilo! I will be using OPK's but my RE is only in the area where I live once a month so that is the only ultrasound I will have. I will be doing CD21 blood tests though. I am going to start OPK's on CD8 and probably BDing on CD10 every other day until the day after OPK goes negative. I know I already O on my own without Femara, I guess we are just trying to make more or stronger eggs.


----------



## Shilo

I hope Femara will be just what you need then! :) I don't ovulate on my own so I just had no idea when it expect it.

Femara worked for me on the first round which is amazing. I was pregnant with twins but one sac stopped developing and the other is measuring 2 weeks behind unfortunately. I'm likely going to miscarry but that's unrelated to the Femara of course. I will be using it again if I do miscarry. It was a miracle drug for me. I skipped Clomid and asked for Femara first since I have seen so many success stories from people who Clomid didn't work for. I hope this is the case for you.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh Shilo, I'm so sorry and I pray you don't miscarry.


----------



## SCgirl

@hopethisyear- i was already o'ing when i was put on it- i wouldn't do it (o that is) until CD 30 or so. I was still getting BFPs, but they all ended by 5 weeks. Doc put me on it for a stronger / earlier egg and combined it with progesterone just in case (since i was up to 3 losses in 3 very long cycles).
With my first cycle of femara, I o'd on CD 20, and so far have managed to get farther than any other pregnancy- even saw the heartbeat a week and a half ago (which was a first for us!)- we'll know if things are still going well at our next scan on Thurs.

So- even if you're already O'ing, it can definitely help!


----------



## Hopethisyear

SCgirl - Congrats on your pregnancy, it sounds like things are going well for you this time and this is your sticky bean.


----------



## Andi86

Hopethisyear said:


> Hi Ladies! May I join you? I am starting my first round of Femara this month. I tried clomid for 3 cycles last year with no luck and I hated the side effects. My RE prescribed 5mg Femara on CD 3-7 with timed intercourse CD 12, 14, 16, 18.
> 
> My question is I started spotting on Friday with full flow yesterday and since I start on CD 3 would today be CD3 or tomorrow? My RE office is closed today so I can't call and ask them. I'm thinking that I will just take it late tonight before bed.
> 
> I'm off to read the rest of this thread and maybe answer my own question.

Hey I had this question a while back and the answer I got was CD 1 was the day I started spotting.
Good luck to you! Femara worked for me on the second try. I O'd on Cd 19 with Femara so if your charting I would just keep Bding as much as possible until you O.


----------



## Ttc mom

I'm 8 weeks pregnant now. 4th cycle of femara worked for me:happydance: had ultrasound and heartbeat was 115 bpm.I had no symptoms except sleeping like crazy....


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hopethisyear said:


> Hi Ladies! May I join you? I am starting my first round of Femara this month. I tried clomid for 3 cycles last year with no luck and I hated the side effects. My RE prescribed 5mg Femara on CD 3-7 with timed intercourse CD 12, 14, 16, 18.
> 
> My question is I started spotting on Friday with full flow yesterday and since I start on CD 3 would today be CD3 or tomorrow? My RE office is closed today so I can't call and ask them. I'm thinking that I will just take it late tonight before bed.
> 
> I'm off to read the rest of this thread and maybe answer my own question.


Fingers crossed you get you bfp this cycle. Femara worked for me the first try. I started it on cd5, but my RE says that cd1 is considered first day of full flow. However, I don't spot before af, so others may be different.


----------



## SCgirl

I was told by my ob/gyn it's the first full day of full flow. she said if i started at 9am one day, cd1 wasn't until the next day... which means every chart i've made has been off! crazy that we can all hear such different things...


----------



## Tidy

I was also told it was the first full day of bleeding


----------



## Renaendel

I am hoping to join you ladies. I am starting Femara 5mg in 3-4 days. I am just waiting on full flow so I can count cd1. I am so glad I found this thread.

I ovulate on my own, but I am missing a tube and am 35. Doc said that femara had better results than clomid for those of us in our mid to late 30s. Ttc for 19 months.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hi everyone, I have read the entire thread. Congrats to those lucky ladies who have conceive and my regrets to those of you have had losses. I have had four in the last 20 months or so myself. 
I am 42, have PCOS, do ovulate but not great lately. I started femera, this will be day three. I have seen so many positives on first round, I am praying that will be me as well. After my last chemical my cycle was crazy. I didn't bleed like the previous chemical and ended up that I had a cyst. It resolved and was eager for AF so I could start femera. AF was late so I was getting excited but turns out it was another cyst. The nurse even started to cry for me :-(. Hard to get pregnant when you keep getting cysts. Well finally AF arrived so here I am CD 5 day 3 of femera. Woke up with EWCM but so far no other symptoms.
Hope I can join you all in this journey. Anyone else in this thread an old gal like me ;-). Can't tell the age of the mommies to be here.
And Shilo, I am so sorry for what you are going through. My first pregnancy ended with the fetus never developing. The ultrasound at 6 weeks showed no fetus. They gave me hope saying maybe it was too early. At 8 weeks still empty sac. I didn't miscarry until 10 weeks. It is such an emotional roller coaster. You have been pregnant, you conceived, try to be grateful with that knowledge. You will again and with a healthy baby.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Renee and Melinda!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Cowgirl07 said:


> Hi Renee and Melinda!

Hi Cowgirl. Thanks for the welcome. Where are you with things?


----------



## Cowgirl07

16th cycle ttc, 3rd cycle on 2.5 mg femara. I'm not sure what's next, but I'm guessing we will up the dose. I'm a youngster 25, Dh is 24. I think I'm oing sometime soon, it's CD 14.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Cowgirl07 said:


> 16th cycle ttc, 3rd cycle on 2.5 mg femara. I'm not sure what's next, but I'm guessing we will up the dose. I'm a youngster 25, Dh is 24. I think I'm oing sometime soon, it's CD 14.

Exciting, the fun part begins:sex:
Best of luck. Fingers crossed for you. Did you have an ultrasound to see if you had any follicles?


----------



## Cowgirl07

No I did not, we have no insurance coverage for infertility so having them check it every month would be super expensive. But my first month they checked and did a progesterone reading.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Cowgirl07 said:


> No I did not, we have no insurance coverage for infertility so having them check it every month would be super expensive. But my first month they checked and did a progesterone reading.

I hear ya. I am scheduled to have one next Tuesday. I asked if it was billable with insurance due to my cysts and they didn't answer. We will see.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Renaendel said:


> I am hoping to join you ladies. I am starting Femara 5mg in 3-4 days. I am just waiting on full flow so I can count cd1. I am so glad I found this thread.
> 
> I ovulate on my own, but I am missing a tube and am 35. Doc said that femara had better results than clomid for those of us in our mid to late 30s. Ttc for 19 months.

Welcome. It may be true what your Dr said. I'm 32 Pcos and have one tube. Tried Femara for the first time, my dose was 7.5mg. I only had one follie on each side, so we triggered anyway and I actually conceived. 
I hope it works for you, fingers crossed and baby dust.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Melindawntsbb said:


> Hi everyone, I have read the entire thread. Congrats to those lucky ladies who have conceive and my regrets to those of you have had losses. I have had four in the last 20 months or so myself.
> I am 42, have PCOS, do ovulate but not great lately. I started femera, this will be day three. I have seen so many positives on first round, I am praying that will be me as well. After my last chemical my cycle was crazy. I didn't bleed like the previous chemical and ended up that I had a cyst. It resolved and was eager for AF so I could start femera. AF was late so I was getting excited but turns out it was another cyst. The nurse even started to cry for me :-(. Hard to get pregnant when you keep getting cysts. Well finally AF arrived so here I am CD 5 day 3 of femera. Woke up with EWCM but so far no other symptoms.
> Hope I can join you all in this journey. Anyone else in this thread an old gal like me ;-). Can't tell the age of the mommies to be here.
> And Shilo, I am so sorry for what you are going through. My first pregnancy ended with the fetus never developing. The ultrasound at 6 weeks showed no fetus. They gave me hope saying maybe it was too early. At 8 weeks still empty sac. I didn't miscarry until 10 weeks. It is such an emotional roller coaster. You have been pregnant, you conceived, try to be grateful with that knowledge. You will again and with a healthy baby.

Welcome Melinda, and baby dust to you. :dust:


----------



## Andi86

Andi86 said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! May I join you? I am starting my first round of Femara this month. I tried clomid for 3 cycles last year with no luck and I hated the side effects. My RE prescribed 5mg Femara on CD 3-7 with timed intercourse CD 12, 14, 16, 18.
> 
> My question is I started spotting on Friday with full flow yesterday and since I start on CD 3 would today be CD3 or tomorrow? My RE office is closed today so I can't call and ask them. I'm thinking that I will just take it late tonight before bed.
> 
> I'm off to read the rest of this thread and maybe answer my own question.
> 
> Hey I had this question a while back and the answer I got was CD 1 was the day I started spotting.
> Good luck to you! Femara worked for me on the second try. I O'd on Cd 19 with Femara so if your charting I would just keep Bding as much as possible until you O.Click to expand...

So i went back to check what answers I had on that previous post because everyone elses answer to your question was full flow which was contradicting my answer. I was mistaken, they did tell me the first day of red flow was CD 1.


----------



## ebonaskavi

Welcome everybody :) 

Had another monitoring apt yesterday and I've got a couple of medium-small follies on my left ovary (my right ovary is just the worst). They're only about 8mm right now and my Dr won't give me the go ahead to trigger until they are 20mm (I don't ovulate on my own).

They're bringing me back in Friday which will be CD 16. Last round I triggered CD 19, but they upped my dosage this round so I'm hoping for at least couple of days sooner.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Andi86 said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! May I join you? I am starting my first round of Femara this month. I tried clomid for 3 cycles last year with no luck and I hated the side effects. My RE prescribed 5mg Femara on CD 3-7 with timed intercourse CD 12, 14, 16, 18.
> 
> My question is I started spotting on Friday with full flow yesterday and since I start on CD 3 would today be CD3 or tomorrow? My RE office is closed today so I can't call and ask them. I'm thinking that I will just take it late tonight before bed.
> 
> I'm off to read the rest of this thread and maybe answer my own question.
> 
> Hey I had this question a while back and the answer I got was CD 1 was the day I started spotting.
> Good luck to you! Femara worked for me on the second try. I O'd on Cd 19 with Femara so if your charting I would just keep Bding as much as possible until you O.Click to expand...
> 
> So i went back to check what answers I had on that previous post because everyone elses answer to your question was full flow which was contradicting my answer. I was mistaken, they did tell me the first day of red flow was CD 1.Click to expand...

I talked to my RE office and they said to count the first day of spotting as day 1


----------



## Andi86

Hmm well then I would go with what the RE says.


----------



## Nightnurse

Welcome new ladies hope your Femara journey is a short one,

Congrats to any new PG ladies happy and healthy 9mths

*AFM: **The doctor visit went ok,I got the clomid and next cycle will be taking 100mgs of clomid hoping the the Femara kick started something since taking it my cycles were all 26 days on time every time,

My breasts have been extremely tender and feels a little more than usual,dont want to get my hopes up but I really wish i'll be PG this cycle,it feels so much different,if not then for sure my hormones are doing something,not sure if I should update since i'll be on clomid,what do you think?,but I'm not leaving you ladies will still be here to cheer you on

Will update if by some miracle I do get a BFP*


----------



## ebonaskavi

Well it looks like I'm going to be off the femara wagon. I had a really good first cycle, and this time I'm just not responding. It's CD 20, and my largest follie is still under 14mm and my estrogen/lh are still really low. 

They're going to bring me in for one more look on Friday and possibly give me a booster round of clomid if my lining is still thin and nothing has happened. 

I'm super disappointed. It's bad when you have the whole cycle go well and get a BFN, but I feel like I'm not even getting the chance to try! And that's super disheartening. 

With all likelihood, I'll be using an FSH injection next cycle or moving on to ivf.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

ebonaskavi said:


> Well it looks like I'm going to be off the femara wagon. I had a really good first cycle, and this time I'm just not responding. It's CD 20, and my largest follie is still under 14mm and my estrogen/lh are still really low.
> 
> They're going to bring me in for one more look on Friday and possibly give me a booster round of clomid if my lining is still thin and nothing has happened.
> 
> I'm super disappointed. It's bad when you have the whole cycle go well and get a BFN, but I feel like I'm not even getting the chance to try! And that's super disheartening.
> 
> With all likelihood, I'll be using an FSH injection next cycle or moving on to ivf.

Major bummer. I am so sorry. Fingers crossed the next thing works for you.
I am going in today for my ultrasound following first round of femera. I think I had a cyst burst on Sunday so I will see if I am right and if I have any follicles but my temp was up today so I may have ovulated along with the cyst bursting in which case we didn't bed until Monday so we may have missed it :nope:


----------



## Jennuuh

ebonaskavi said:


> Well it looks like I'm going to be off the femara wagon. I had a really good first cycle, and this time I'm just not responding. It's CD 20, and my largest follie is still under 14mm and my estrogen/lh are still really low.
> 
> They're going to bring me in for one more look on Friday and possibly give me a booster round of clomid if my lining is still thin and nothing has happened.
> 
> I'm super disappointed. It's bad when you have the whole cycle go well and get a BFN, but I feel like I'm not even getting the chance to try! And that's super disheartening.
> 
> With all likelihood, I'll be using an FSH injection next cycle or moving on to ivf.


I didn't respond well my first month, so the second month they used Femara, + Menopur + Ovidrel trigger. There's no way they'll decide on that?? That combination is what helped me get pregnant for the first time ever after 6.5 years.


----------



## Hopethisyear

So Femara is definitely throwing off my cycle. I got a + OPK this AM. I usually get EWCM 2 days before O but this month none at all. Did Femara make anyone else not get EWCM? That happened to me with clomid too.


----------



## Jennuuh

Hopethisyear said:


> So Femara is definitely throwing off my cycle. I got a + OPK this AM. I usually get EWCM 2 days before O but this month none at all. Did Femara make anyone else not get EWCM? That happened to me with clomid too.

I definitely got more EWCM with Femara than any cycle I ever had on the Clomid, but it wasn't a lot. I'm thinking I might just be one of those girls that doesn't really get any. I used pre-seed, robitussin in the past, and Evening Primrose Oil. My last few cycles I only used pre-seed and the EPO, but I also had an IUI the cycle I got pregnant on. I think my problem was either hostile CM, or the fact that my cervix pointed in to my wall (they refer to this as a 'shy cervix.' 

I would say to use pre-seed if you can get it - Any additional help when on fertility meds is a good thing!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Had my ultrasound yesterday, day 12 of cycle after using 10 mg femera for five days and no follicles :cry: They want me to come back again in three days for another $175 ultrasound. Really? No follicles one day and three days later there will be follicles. Anyone else have experience with this? And my chart...higher temps last two days following spotting four days ago. I think maybe I already ovulated. I just don't know anymore. I used to really know my body. Now I am just so confused :wacko: I wish I would have done OPK's now.
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## SCgirl

I never got a +opk while on femara- also around the time I O'd I didn't have the usual signs- just a much higher temp the day after than I usually get. I was scared when I went ahead and started the progesterone that I hadn't actually O'd yet- but I definitely did!

(I didn't actually O until cd20- had been averaging 31)


----------



## Melindawntsbb

SCgirl said:


> I never got a +opk while on femara- also around the time I O'd I didn't have the usual signs- just a much higher temp the day after than I usually get. I was scared when I went ahead and started the progesterone that I hadn't actually O'd yet- but I definitely did!
> 
> (I didn't actually O until cd20- had been averaging 31)

Thank you. Weird that you didn't get a pos. OPK. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Melindawntsbb said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday, day 12 of cycle after using 10 mg femera for five days and no follicles :cry: They want me to come back again in three days for another $175 ultrasound. Really? No follicles one day and three days later there will be follicles. Anyone else have experience with this? And my chart...higher temps last two days following spotting four days ago. I think maybe I already ovulated. I just don't know anymore. I used to really know my body. Now I am just so confused :wacko: I wish I would have done OPK's now.
> Any input would be appreciated.

Hey Melinda, I'm sorry still no follies. I honestly would not do another ultrasound. I would just wait for next cycle. Have you been tempting the whole cycle? If you can clearly see a larger temp rise, it may be possible you have already ovulated. Hope everything works out and you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound yesterday, day 12 of cycle after using 10 mg femera for five days and no follicles :cry: They want me to come back again in three days for another $175 ultrasound. Really? No follicles one day and three days later there will be follicles. Anyone else have experience with this? And my chart...higher temps last two days following spotting four days ago. I think maybe I already ovulated. I just don't know anymore. I used to really know my body. Now I am just so confused :wacko: I wish I would have done OPK's now.
> Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Hey Melinda, I'm sorry still no follies. I honestly would not do another ultrasound. I would just wait for next cycle. Have you been tempting the whole cycle? If you can clearly see a larger temp rise, it may be possible you have already ovulated. Hope everything works out and you get your bfp soon.Click to expand...

Thanks Pink. Check my ovulation chart in my signature. I will continue to temp over this weekend if still elevated I will do a progesterone level. If they go back down I may consider another ultrasound.


----------



## kjg123

I started a new thread but then found this one! 
Wondering if anyone has ever taken Letrozole twice in the same cycle? 
I just had my cd11 ultrasound (took letrozole 2.5mg cd4-8) and had several follicles but all 10mm or less. This is my first time taking letrozole and my cycles are usually 50+ days so I guess it's not that surprising. 
I think I should probably wait until cd14 to have one more u/s but my RE mentioned the possibility of starting more letrozole tomorrow (pending results of today's bloodwork). I don't want to do anything prematurely (especially to increase the risk of multiples!) but I also don't want to wait to late and have this cycle be a bust. 

Thoughts?? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

My OPK's went back to negative today so I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday. Does anyone know if it's negative, does that mean O already happened for might it still happen? We DTD this morning just in case but it was probably to late. Scheduled for CD21 blood test next week.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Melindawntsbb said:


> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound yesterday, day 12 of cycle after using 10 mg femera for five days and no follicles :cry: They want me to come back again in three days for another $175 ultrasound. Really? No follicles one day and three days later there will be follicles. Anyone else have experience with this? And my chart...higher temps last two days following spotting four days ago. I think maybe I already ovulated. I just don't know anymore. I used to really know my body. Now I am just so confused :wacko: I wish I would have done OPK's now.
> Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Hey Melinda, I'm sorry still no follies. I honestly would not do another ultrasound. I would just wait for next cycle. Have you been tempting the whole cycle? If you can clearly see a larger temp rise, it may be possible you have already ovulated. Hope everything works out and you get your bfp soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pink. Check my ovulation chart in my signature. I will continue to temp over this weekend if still elevated I will do a progesterone level. If they go back down I may consider another ultrasound.Click to expand...

Looking at your chart I would think you've already ovulated. Maybe you could have your dr check progesterone level before scheduling another ultrasound.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

kjg123 said:


> I started a new thread but then found this one!
> Wondering if anyone has ever taken Letrozole twice in the same cycle?
> I just had my cd11 ultrasound (took letrozole 2.5mg cd4-8) and had several follicles but all 10mm or less. This is my first time taking letrozole and my cycles are usually 50+ days so I guess it's not that surprising.
> I think I should probably wait until cd14 to have one more u/s but my RE mentioned the possibility of starting more letrozole tomorrow (pending results of today's bloodwork). I don't want to do anything prematurely (especially to increase the risk of multiples!) but I also don't want to wait to late and have this cycle be a bust.
> 
> Thoughts?? Thanks everyone!!

I have seen somewhere on one of these threads where someone was given Femara twice in the cycle to increase follie growth. I believe it worked for them, but I'm not sure if they got bfp.


----------



## Renaendel

I have read a bfp story today where if the first set of femara didn't work, then they increased the dose that month for another 5 days. So yes it can be done and yes it can give a single bfp! Good luck.

Had my US today, cd 10. I have an 18mm and a 16mm follicle on my left side from my 5mg of femara this cycle. I am so excited and can't wait for my Lh surge. :happydance: The tech said I should expect it in 24 hrs because one follie is at 18? It is weird my opk doesn't look even close.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melindawntsbb said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound yesterday, day 12 of cycle after using 10 mg femera for five days and no follicles :cry: They want me to come back again in three days for another $175 ultrasound. Really? No follicles one day and three days later there will be follicles. Anyone else have experience with this? And my chart...higher temps last two days following spotting four days ago. I think maybe I already ovulated. I just don't know anymore. I used to really know my body. Now I am just so confused :wacko: I wish I would have done OPK's now.
> Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Hey Melinda, I'm sorry still no follies. I honestly would not do another ultrasound. I would just wait for next cycle. Have you been tempting the whole cycle? If you can clearly see a larger temp rise, it may be possible you have already ovulated. Hope everything works out and you get your bfp soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pink. Check my ovulation chart in my signature. I will continue to temp over this weekend if still elevated I will do a progesterone level. If they go back down I may consider another ultrasound.Click to expand...
> 
> Looking at your chart I would think you've already ovulated. Maybe you could have your dr check progesterone level before scheduling another ultrasound.Click to expand...

I know, totally looks like I ovulated and feel more progesterone-y. We will check a blood level on Monday. Sadly I don't know if we timed:sex: or not since I didn't expect to ovulate until after the ultrasound. Time will tell but I guess I am in my TWW. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh wow you ovulated early! I can totally see why you wouldn't expect that. Weird that the US did not show anything.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Renaendel said:


> Ohh wow you ovulated early! I can totally see why you wouldn't expect that. Weird that the US did not show anything.

I know right! I have on occasion had early ovulations. I am concerned maybe ovulating so early the egg didn't get enough time to mature properly. I have read ovulating late can have disminished egg quality. If anyone know please share.


----------



## Renaendel

So, ummm where is my LH surge? The PA said on Friday morning that I should see a surge in 24 hrs with my follicle at 18mm. It has now been 48 and my opk looks at least two days out. My EWCM started yesterday which happens 3-4 days before my Lh surge. 

So if they get bigger by 2mm a day I'll have a 24 and a 26mm by the time I O, maybe even 28. I hope that is ok...? Femara cycle 1 and I am still learning all this stuff.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Renaendel said:


> So, ummm where is my LH surge? The PA said on Friday morning that I should see a surge in 24 hrs with my follicle at 18mm. It has now been 48 and my opk looks at least two days out. My EWCM started yesterday which happens 3-4 days before my Lh surge.
> 
> So if they get bigger by 2mm a day I'll have a 24 and a 26mm by the time I O, maybe even 28. I hope that is ok...? Femara cycle 1 and I am still learning all this stuff.

I was told the follicles can increase in size 1-2 per day so maybe it is growing 1 mm per day for you. Hang in there and hope you ovulate soon.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Renaendel - I think Femara can throw off timing a little bit. Sorry I don't have an answer for you as this is my first round of it too. I hope you O soon.

AFM - I got 2 days of positive OPK's but never got EWCM which I normally do. FF isn't giving me crosshairs so I'm super confused.


----------



## Renaendel

Hopethisyear said:


> Renaendel - I think Femara can throw off timing a little bit. Sorry I don't have an answer for you as this is my first round of it too. I hope you O soon.
> 
> AFM - I got 2 days of positive OPK's but never got EWCM which I normally do. FF isn't giving me crosshairs so I'm super confused.

I bet it is the temps on Cd 9 and 10 that are throwing it off. I read that femara can give a temp spike a few days after and I am also coming down from mine. Have you tried discarding those two temps to see if you can get crosshairs?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks! I discarded those temps and it gave me dotted crosshairs.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Ok so my confusion continues. TMI alert, I went to the bathroom and had some EWCD so I thought maybe take an OPK and it was a definite positive. Looking at my chart though I think I ovulated a week ago. I tried to google pos. OPK after ovulation but got mixed answers. Hoping I could be pregnant but seems a little early for implantation. Can you get a pos OPK after ovulation because of femera?
I guess I will get my progesterone and maybe hcg checked tomorrow.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry I don't have an answer for you. Were you using OPK's last week too? Maybe you geared up to O and didn't and now you actually are, that has happened to me before. But FF is showing that you did, so I'm confused too. Sorry I'm not more help. I'd say get busy BDing just in case. What type of OPK did you use today?


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hopethisyear said:


> Sorry I don't have an answer for you. Were you using OPK's last week too? Maybe you geared up to O and didn't and now you actually are, that has happened to me before. But FF is showing that you did, so I'm confused too. Sorry I'm not more help. I'd say get busy BDing just in case. What type of OPK did you use today?

No, I don't usually OPK, just chart. I believed I ovulate last Sunday or Monday but had an ultrasound Tuesday and they said I did not ovulate. I trust my temping more than the ultrasound but when I got EWDC yesterday I thought well let me do an OPK and see. It was a cheapie from the dollar store. We did the deed just in case but I still think I ovulated last week. I guess I should do the progesterone to be sure.:shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx.
Afm I went to the fs last week my progesterone was 33. Plan for next cycle is maybe upping the dose, estrogen then progesterone after o.


----------



## Renaendel

So glad you DTD. It won't hurt if it is a bfp and you may just be ovulating. It is rare but sometimes you can try to ovulate and the cyst fails. You get a little progesterone from this which gives you the temp increase but you don't actually ovulate. Progesterone would tell you. 

Now I am questioning my own US. On Friday I was supposed to O within 24 hours. Do you think it is ok to call them this morning and ask? (Monday morning for you UK folks). My opk is progressing now but really slowly.

Cowgirl, I am glad you have a plan for next month, but I hope you don't need it. :)


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Cowgirl07 said:


> Fx.
> Afm I went to the fs last week my progesterone was 33. Plan for next cycle is maybe upping the dose, estrogen then progesterone after o.

Your chart looks really good. I wouldn't give up this cycle until AF shows. Fx....:dust:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Renaendel said:


> So glad you DTD. It won't hurt if it is a bfp and you may just be ovulating. It is rare but sometimes you can try to ovulate and the cyst fails. You get a little progesterone from this which gives you the temp increase but you don't actually ovulate. Progesterone would tell you.
> 
> Now I am questioning my own US. On Friday I was supposed to O within 24 hours. Do you think it is ok to call them this morning and ask? (Monday morning for you UK folks). My opk is progressing now but really slowly.
> 
> Cowgirl, I am glad you have a plan for next month, but I hope you don't need it. :)

You can call but when I questioned my U/S results they said temp charting can be inaccurate 30% of the time. Percentages for checking for ovulation that I found, both ultrasound and charting are 90% accurate. So what to believe? :shrug: I wonder if you have developed a cyst? Maybe another ultrasound should be done.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

So I just got my progesterone result and it was 13.7, a luteal phase level so,I must have ovulate as I thought ;-). My charts don't lie. I just hope some sperm made it to the egg.


----------



## Tidy

Okay so I'm super confused, yesterday was cd19 and I was waiting for ovulation (which should have been around Friday) but I never had my usual pains (I can always tell when I'm ovulating due to bad pain the day of) however to my surprise yesterday at lunchtime (TMI) there was blood when I wiped, it was light/medium n only when I wiped twice, then later that night it was a darker red, I was thinking maybe I had a painless ovulation earlier and this was implantation bleeding but this morning it seems heavier :cry: so I'm taking it as a sign that my body needs a month off the Femara and a break from TTC, I've never though about actually having a break a voice in my head always says "what if it's finally your month and you miss it" but clearly a 19 day cycle is my body crying out for a break, so I shall listen to it. I'm not as devo as I usually would be, I think I'm just confused about it all


----------



## Renaendel

Tidy said:


> Okay so I'm super confused, yesterday was cd19 and I was waiting for ovulation (which should have been around Friday) but I never had my usual pains (I can always tell when I'm ovulating due to bad pain the day of) however to my surprise yesterday at lunchtime (TMI) there was blood when I wiped, it was light/medium n only when I wiped twice, then later that night it was a darker red, I was thinking maybe I had a painless ovulation earlier and this was implantation bleeding but this morning it seems heavier :cry: so I'm taking it as a sign that my body needs a month off the Femara and a break from TTC, I've never though about actually having a break a voice in my head always says "what if it's finally your month and you miss it" but clearly a 19 day cycle is my body crying out for a break, so I shall listen to it. I'm not as devo as I usually would be, I think I'm just confused about it all

That does not sound right. Before you make any decisions, I would talk to your doctor. Maybe you can get progesterone to see if you did ovulate or an US to see the state of your ovaries. I am really sorry that happened to you. I can't imagine it would be AF.

Melinda, I hope some sperm did make it to your egg. I would love to see a bfp in this group.

AFM, I finally got my +opk. My left ovary feels huge and is pretty painful. I can't wait for these follicles to pop tomorrow. It will be such a relief!


----------



## ebonaskavi

I haven't tried menopur. I guess my estrogen levels were still super low and it seemed like I was basically still at the beginning of my cycle. They put me on a 5 day protocol of clomid which I finished up last night. This morning they took a look and I have two good sized follicles (one on each side) of about 16mm each. Going back on Friday and hopefully will trigger this weekend.

If this cycle doesn't work, I think I'm going to take a little break. My dh is doing 12 weeks of training for work in new York, and going to all the appointments and dealing with the ups and downs by myself is extra difficult. I'm starting to turn into that person who cries at work... So I think it will be better to wait until he's home again for the next cycle.


----------



## Nightnurse

*I'm back on clomid now too

If O is confusing for some ladies I say when in doubt DTD it cant hurt can it

Good luck to yopu all looking foward to seeing some more BFP's*


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Renaendel said:


> Tidy said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm super confused, yesterday was cd19 and I was waiting for ovulation (which should have been around Friday) but I never had my usual pains (I can always tell when I'm ovulating due to bad pain the day of) however to my surprise yesterday at lunchtime (TMI) there was blood when I wiped, it was light/medium n only when I wiped twice, then later that night it was a darker red, I was thinking maybe I had a painless ovulation earlier and this was implantation bleeding but this morning it seems heavier :cry: so I'm taking it as a sign that my body needs a month off the Femara and a break from TTC, I've never though about actually having a break a voice in my head always says "what if it's finally your month and you miss it" but clearly a 19 day cycle is my body crying out for a break, so I shall listen to it. I'm not as devo as I usually would be, I think I'm just confused about it all
> 
> 
> That does not sound right. Before you make any decisions, I would talk to your doctor. Maybe you can get progesterone to see if you did ovulate or an US to see the state of your ovaries. I am really sorry that happened to you. I can't imagine it would be AF.
> 
> Melinda, I hope some sperm did make it to your egg. I would love to see a bfp in this group.
> 
> AFM, I finally got my +opk. My left ovary feels huge and is pretty painful. I can't wait for these follicles to pop tomorrow. It will be such a relief!Click to expand...

Thanks Rena. I hope so too. I hate the TWW. My chart looks so good I just wish we had done the deed on the right day and I would feel more confident.:wacko:


----------



## mommyberry

As the first BFP on this thread... I'd like to announce that I have crossed the viability period of 24 weeks today and now I feel so relieved that I'm going to have this baby after the strenuous TTC journey of the last 2 years. 

And it is a little BOY! :blue:

:dance:

I hope this gives you all the hope and strength in your TTC journeys. Stay strong ladies... I'm sure your BFPs are just round the corner!

:dust: to all of you! :*


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Many congratulations Mommaberry. You must be so relieved. Hope your final months go smoothly.


----------



## Renaendel

mommyberry said:


> As the first BFP on this thread... I'd like to announce that I have crossed the viability period of 24 weeks today and now I feel so relieved that I'm going to have this baby after the strenuous TTC journey of the last 2 years.
> 
> And it is a little BOY! :blue:
> 
> :dance:
> 
> I hope this gives you all the hope and strength in your TTC journeys. Stay strong ladies... I'm sure your BFPs are just round the corner!
> 
> :dust: to all of you! :*

Thank you and congratulations!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Melindawntsbb - Your chart is looking very good!!!!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hopethisyear said:


> Melindawntsbb - Your chart is looking very good!!!!

Thank you Hope. I am so anxious. I usually implant day 10 or 11 so I am on pins and needles. My uterus is bloated with occasional twinges on the right. I felt very thirsty and a little nauseous this morning. Could all be PMS symptoms but I am so hoping we didn't miss this first femera cycle. Would like to see some implantation spotting today, I would feel more confident :winkwink: 
Fingers crossed


----------



## kjg123

Congrats Mommaberry! 
And thanks for the previous responses...
I had my CD16 u/s and still largest follicle around 11mm. No sig increase in estrogen on labs. (took femara 2.5mg day 4-8).

My doc wants me to come back on cd21 for another U/S and bloodwork. If no sig increase in follicle size, she is going to have me take the femara again same cycle. 

Anyone else ever done femara twice same cycle? Or had success with femara after cd16?? Wondering if i should give up hope for this cycle...?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay for the blue bundle! 
Afm had my blood draw today. Bfn so the Dr renewed my script. Onto cycle 17, 4th of femara.


----------



## Hopethisyear

kjg123 - I think I have heard of people taking Femara twice in one cycle. I haven't though.

Cowgirl - sorry hun, best wishes for next cycle.

AFM - I'm pretty sure this isn't going to be BFP month for me. I had CD21 blood test today though to confirm O. Prepping myself for next cycle.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Sorry cowgirl. Fingers crossed for next cycle.

For those of you getting Ultrasounds on CD 12 and being discourage if no follicles please consider doing temperature charting. This was my first round of femera and I ovulated CD 10, had the ultrasound CD 12 and the tech and doctor said I did not ovulate. I knew I did. They wanted me to continue coming every three days to check for follicles. When I said no they said we could check my progesterone a week later and sure enough my temps didn't lie, I had ovulated. 
I wonder how many others had early ovulation, didn't know it and the ultrasound didn't pick up on it. With having that many transvaginal ultrasounds, if we did and fertilized an egg, would they get destroyed by the ultrasound? Anyone else share that concern?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Melinda- I asked my Dr that same question a few months ago and he said the ultrasounds would not harm the egg.

Huge temp drop for me below the coverline today :(


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hopethisyear said:


> Melinda- I asked my Dr that same question a few months ago and he said the ultrasounds would not harm the egg.
> 
> Huge temp drop for me below the coverline today :(

I did some more research on ultrasound and am still concerned about the ultrasound causes internal heating. Heat denatures proteins so I still have my doubts about it always being safe. 

I started bleeding a little today. I think it is my period but I am holding out hope for it being implantation bleeding. I did call in the refill for the femera just in case. I will test before starting it.

Feeling very down today.


----------



## Andi86

Nightnurse- hope u have better luck with Clomid.

Mommyberry- congrats on the boy!



Melindawntsbb said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Melindawntsbb - Your chart is looking very good!!!!
> 
> Thank you Hope. I am so anxious. I usually implant day 10 or 11 so I am on pins and needles. My uterus is bloated with occasional twinges on the right. I felt very thirsty and a little nauseous this morning. Could all be PMS symptoms but I am so hoping we didn't miss this first femera cycle. Would like to see some implantation spotting today, I would feel more confident :winkwink:
> Fingers crossedClick to expand...

It's hard to go by symptoms because lots of women don't get any until after 6 weeks. I didn't have any except a missed period.



kjg123 said:


> Congrats Mommaberry!
> And thanks for the previous responses...
> I had my CD16 u/s and still largest follicle around 11mm. No sig increase in estrogen on labs. (took femara 2.5mg day 4-8).
> 
> My doc wants me to come back on cd21 for another U/S and bloodwork. If no sig increase in follicle size, she is going to have me take the femara again same cycle.
> 
> Anyone else ever done femara twice same cycle? Or had success with femara after cd16?? Wondering if i should give up hope for this cycle...?

My first cycle in Femara I didn't ovulate until cd19. Then the 2nd cycle on Femara (the one I got pregnant) it was Cd 20 when I O'd.

Good luck to all you ladies! Hoping to see more BFPs soon!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Melindawntsbb said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Melinda- I asked my Dr that same question a few months ago and he said the ultrasounds would not harm the egg.
> 
> Huge temp drop for me below the coverline today :(
> 
> I did some more research on ultrasound and am still concerned about the ultrasound causes internal heating. Heat denatures proteins so I still have my doubts about it always being safe.
> 
> I started bleeding a little today. I think it is my period but I am holding out hope for it being implantation bleeding. I did call in the refill for the femera just in case. I will test before starting it.
> 
> Feeling very down today.Click to expand...

Sorry Melinda, I hope you feel better soon. It's so hard to not get upset when af comes, but think positive thoughts. Fingers crossed for you Hun.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Melinda - Keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's implantation. It's hard not to feel down, I get that way too. :dust:


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Thanks Andi, Pink, and Hope. I did start with some reddish brown spotting when I woke up yesterday and thought for sure it was AF but as the day went on it was less and less and now just some brown when I wipe. My temp was up this morning. POAS three times since yesterday and so far nothing with the wondfos. I don't know if I just want to be pregnant so bad my uterus won't go into full AF. Would love to know one way or the other. TWW drives me crazy.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Melinda, I didn't get a positive until 13dpo and even then it was light. On 14dpo I bought a digital. Baby dust, I'm hoping your just getting implantation spotting. Are you cramping any?


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Melinda, I didn't get a positive until 13dpo and even then it was light. On 14dpo I bought a digital. Baby dust, I'm hoping your just getting implantation spotting. Are you cramping any?

A fullness in my uterus but not crampy. Just had a little more red when I wiped just now. Thinking maybe it is AF playing tricks with me. Just don't know. :nope: If it wasn't for the fact that the second time I was pregnant I had 8 days of implantation bleeding that was as heavy as a period I would be able to mentally move on to the next cycle. I can't for another four or five days of negatives which means my next round of femera will be late.


----------



## Andi86

Melinda-your temp is still up so thats a good sign. Fx its implantation bleeding your getting.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I hope it's not the witch Melinda, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Thanks Pink and Andi. Had a big temp drop this morning so thinking its that witch. Still not bleeding much though. Just brown clotty stuff.
Now I don't know when to start the femera. Is first day when I start getting red blood or from when the spotting started? If the later, I will have to start femera today. I don't want to start it until I am sure I am not pregnant. I think I will test tomorrow.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no! Sorry about the temp drop Melinda! I was told to only start on the first day of full flow. So if it is red or brown spotting, don't take it yet. Start when you need pads for red flow.

Did any of you ladies get two sets of positive OPKs? I had my first at cd14 and a temp rise. Now at cd19 and I have a near positive again??


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Renaendel said:


> Ohh no! Sorry about the temp drop Melinda! I was told to only start on the first day of full flow. So if it is red or brown spotting, don't take it yet. Start when you need pads for red flow.
> 
> Did any of you ladies get two sets of positive OPKs? I had my first at cd14 and a temp rise. Now at cd19 and I have a near positive again??

Thanks Rena. I usually don't OPK but after I ovulated I had some EWDC about a week later and because of the ultrasound and doc saying I hadn't ovulated I doubted my chart. OPK was positive. What I read was that we always had a certain level of LH. Maybe yours is higher in your luteal phase like mine was.


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks Melinda, that is what is so weird. I have done OPKs in the tww and this has never happened before. Ahh well I get my progesterone tomorrow and if I somehow haven't ovulated, then back to the sexxins.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Just when I thought the witch was here my temp went back up:dohh:
So confusing.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Started femara today, I'm on it for seven days, followed by 9 days of estrogen then progesterone. I'm going to be a joy to be around.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh Melinda, I hope she doesn't show tomorrow! I will keep my fingers crossed.

Cowgirl, I hope all these drugs do the trick. I haven't ever been on estrogen, but I remember how weepy the progesterone made me a few months ago. Maybe you will be lucky and won't have many side effects.

I went and had my progesterone drawn this morning. Hopefully I had a decent ovulation, though I am doubtful. Last time I had such an anemic temp rise I had like an 8-10 day LP. They should have results back to me before 3mst. If it is crappy, what do I do? Do I ask for progesterone in case we were successful, or just bite the bullet knowing I'll have a shorter cycle? I just want to be prepared for the call this time.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Melinda Fx for you still. 
Renae. I hope you had a good o. I'd ask about progesterone.


----------



## Kantny09

Cowgirl - are you seeing a regular OB or a fertility specialist? The reason I ask is because when I was seeing a regular OB he prescribed me Femara on CD 5-9 and Estrogen on CD 10-14. Now I know all doctors are different in their recommended combinations and all women are different in what they need. I had never ever anywhere heard of anyone else taking Estrogen supplements after Femara...until you just said that of course...but I am no doctor so I trusted him and did what he said. Well then I changed doctors to a much better doctor who specializes in infertility and at my initial consult she told me to stop taking the estrogen supplements...forever. At least not for this reason. She told me that the estrogen completely counteracts the Femara. The way she explained it to me was that estrogen is the hormone that causes our follicles to grow. Femara tells your brain that it is not producing enough estrogen so your brain picks up the slack, essentially over-producing estrogen and causing your follicles to grow larger. When you follow Femara with Estrogen supplements your brain says..."oh, looks like there is enough estrogen here so I don't need to produce more." And therefore completely undoing what the Femara had just done. 

Like I said...maybe you have different circumstances than me but perhaps its something you could ask your doctor about? I know that when I found this out I felt like my first doctor had robbed me of a year and a half on Femara and Clomid and thousands of dollars all because he didn't have a clue what he was doing.


----------



## Cowgirl07

She is a women's reproductive specialist. The way she explained it to me is even after taking femara my estrogen was low so she wanted to supplement. Last cycle was probably the first time I ever od correctly. My progesterone was 33.


----------



## Kantny09

Well like I said...different people different circumstances! I hope this all works out for you!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah, I figured I give her a shot. The closest ivf clinic is 70 miles away. So Dh and I are giving her three months then getting a second opinion.


----------



## Renaendel

Holy cow ladies, Femara is amazing! I did the 5mg dose and just received my progesterone back. 44nmol/l!!!!!!! That is five times more than I had at my last day 21 test. I am just in a daze and so happy that something may actually be going my way in ttc for once. I don't know why my temp is so low but like Melinda says maybe temps are just screwy on this stuff.

Hot Damn I finally had a good ovulation.


Spoiler
https://mrwgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Brad-Pitt-Dance-Gif.gif

Sorry about mr. Pitt, but I just pretend those are my eggs. :D YAHOOO!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats renae! Fx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ren - that is great...congrats. Now for a nice strong BFP to follow it :dust:

AFM - looks like I will be starting round 2 of Femara on Sunday. Got a nasty evap line on a Wondfo this morning which I thought was the start of a BFP until I started spotting this afternoon :(


----------



## Renaendel

God I hope I pee a BFP soon. So sorry about the spotting Hope. I really wish that you don't start.


----------



## ItalyRocks83

Hi all, I'm new to BNB I just found out I'm pregnant after 18 mo the and 3 IUIs TTC. This baby (I'm 4 weeks 4 days) is a femera baby. I took 5mg CD 3-7 then I was triggered CD 14 with ovidrill 1 follicle @ 23.5 2 other small ones at 13. I went in for my IUI on CD 16. Two days after the IUI I started on Crinone 8% BFP on 6/26 which was 14 DPIUI. I didn't cheat and check earlier. I'm hoping for a sticky baby my beta numbers look great, going in for a third beta in a week at my RE's.

Good luck to all of you, sticky beans!!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hi all, sorry I've been MIA. So busy with work. So wasn't pregnant. Started femera day three of real flow. Feeling fine so far. Last month I ovulated early at day 10. Today is day 9 and I don't feel like I am ready to O yet. I haven't made an appointment to get an ultrasound since they didn't diagnose me right last cycle. My temps I think are more accurate.
Do you all think that it is not wise?


----------



## SCgirl

My doc didn't even offer to do any ultrasounds while I was on femara. We dtd at least every other day CD 9-20something- yes it was exhausting and got a bit bland, but hey- it worked!

I temped, and always found it to be very accurate. Only problem is you don't see the rise until after you've O'd, which could make things a bit late.


----------



## kjg123

quick update for me. 
cd28 today and finally one 19mm follicle. lining around 6.1mm. estrogen 135 (but did femara cd4-8 so perhaps this is why it is low??)
my doc wants me to come back for u/s in 2 days. 

im worried about how late it is in the cycle...but still hopeful.


----------



## Renaendel

Lost my lines this weekend. Thinking it is a CP, waiting for my period to start. Not a bad first month on Femara. Now we just need a healthy sperm to meet my egg! :D


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Way to stay positive Rena. I am keeping my fingers crossed for this cycle too.
Kjg, why if you have a 19 mm folli are they having you come back in 2 days? I was told we ovulate when a follicle is anywhere from 18-22 mm and they grow 1-2 mm per day. In two days you may have already ovulated. Will they be checking that you did ovulate? Still trying to figure this all out myself and every doctor is different.


----------



## kjg123

mel - i guess my lining was still a bit thin (around 6mm) so she thought it still had a bit of room to grow? and my LH was only 14 so no surge yet. we BD'd last night anyway incase. i'm also still trying to figure all this out...
will keep you posted after tomorrow's visit!


----------



## Renaendel

It took me four days to ovulate after I had an 18mm follicle. I was stressed because the pa had said it would happen within 24 hrs and it didn't.

The more I read it looked like when you ovulate on your own it is more often to occur between 22-26mm. If they are doing iui then they choose to trigger around 18-22 so they control the process not the body.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Fx renae.
Afm waiting to o here.


----------



## Renaendel

So this is kind of an ohh crap moment. We went to drop off my letrozole prescription tonight after work and none of us realized it was printed for a different name. :dohh: So I called and the pharmacy called and had to leave a message. Cd. 3 is Saturday. I hope they check messages tonight with the holiday tomorrow.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

kjg123 said:


> mel - i guess my lining was still a bit thin (around 6mm) so she thought it still had a bit of room to grow? and my LH was only 14 so no surge yet. we BD'd last night anyway incase. i'm also still trying to figure all this out...
> will keep you posted after tomorrow's visit!

So how did the ultrasound turn out? Have you ovulated yet?


----------



## Melindawntsbb

This month was my second round of femera, no ultrasounds or follow up visits but I feel I have had the best ovulation I have had in over a year. Got EWDC for a few days, ovulatory pains, no spotting, temp went up today. We even made love not just a "deposit" ;-). I am so hopeful this cycle. The two week wait is gonna kill me. Good thing I have a crazy busy schedule this next week. If I don't end up pregnant this time since everything seemed to be right, I am afraid I will be devastated.


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I am on my 2nd round of Femara. I had lots of pinching in my ovary area during AF this month and on CD 7 I tested with an OPK and got a +OPK, this is while I was only on my 4th day of taking Femara. I have never O'd on CD7 before. Last month on Femara I O'd on CD14. Is it possible to get a false + on Femara? If I didn't, it means that I am already out this month as AF was still visiting when I got the + and we didn't DTD :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know Clomid can give false positives I'm not sure about femara though. Since they do similar things I guess it's possible. My Dr said oing on femara is very unlikely. I hope your just growing a super egg and don't o for a few more days.


----------



## Hopethisyear

"Super Egg" I love it!! I hope so too, thanks!


----------



## kjg123

my repeat US showed 20mm follicle on cd30, lining still around 6mm, and no LH surge yet. 
i feel like my RE was just going to keep me coming in and monitoring but the visits just got so expensive so we ended up triggering with ovidrel on cd30 in the evening. I went in for IUI on cd32 (approx 38 hours later). they wanted 2-4 days abstinence prior to the IUI so i hope we didn't wait too long. 
im now 3 dpiui and just waiting. 
anxious to either get that bfp or even just AF so i can get this super long cycle over with! ill def bump up to 5mg femara next cycle bc i'm not sure the 2.5 did much for me. my cycles were always in the 50 days range and that's prob around where ill be for this cycle if af comes.
i go in for a progesterone check on 7 dpiui and then hcg on 14 dpiui. will keep everyone posted. 

FXd for everyone starting new cycles around now!


----------



## kjg123

just found out my progesterone is super low: 4.5. 
im 6 dpiui so equivalent to cd20 or so. 
i was started on progesterone suppository but am feeling super down. 
did anyone else battle with low progesterone?? i don't know if i should even be hopeful for this cycle. the nurse said i ovulated bc of the ovidrel but i can't help but think it still wasn't good enough with only a 4.5!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

kjg123 said:


> just found out my progesterone is super low: 4.5.
> im 6 dpiui so equivalent to cd20 or so.
> i was started on progesterone suppository but am feeling super down.
> did anyone else battle with low progesterone?? i don't know if i should even be hopeful for this cycle. the nurse said i ovulated bc of the ovidrel but i can't help but think it still wasn't good enough with only a 4.5!


It's kind of weird in my case. The only time my progesterone was low after ovulation was when I conceived. This has only happened 2x in my life.The month before this pg, without any meds it was a 20 with a natural ovulation. When I conceived with Femara, it was an 11 @15dpo. I took suppositories for 8 weeks. 
Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Melindawntsbb said:


> This month was my second round of femera, no ultrasounds or follow up visits but I feel I have had the best ovulation I have had in over a year. Got EWDC for a few days, ovulatory pains, no spotting, temp went up today. We even made love not just a "deposit" ;-). I am so hopeful this cycle. The two week wait is gonna kill me. Good thing I have a crazy busy schedule this next week. If I don't end up pregnant this time since everything seemed to be right, I am afraid I will be devastated.

Praying for your bfp Hun :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mine were low before femara, now I take progesterone so I'm not sure what my level is.


----------



## kjg123

thanks swtpinkbabi!
i guess ill find out if its still possible to conceive with low progesterone next week when i go in for my hcg!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

kjg123 said:


> thanks swtpinkbabi!
> i guess ill find out if its still possible to conceive with low progesterone next week when i go in for my hcg!

I hope everything goes well and you get your bfp :hugs:.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone. I read through most of the posts and got alot of inspiration from all the BFP. Baby dust to all those still waiting on that BFP.
DH and I have been ttv for over 3 years now. Changed doctors about a year ago and found out I had endomitriosis. Had laparoscopy last December. DH has sperm issues too so TTC has been an uphill battle but we are hopeful that our BFP is near. Started first month of Femara today and will get a trigger shot after monitoring by my doctor. Hope to read more BFP stories and looking forward to sharing my BFP news soon. -Babydust to ALL-


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Baby Dust to you!!!!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Good luck ladies*


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey ladies! I need advice/help! Sorry to just jump into this thread, but I have so many questions about this whole femara/iui thing. 

Ok, today was cd 12 u/s day. I am technically cd 13 today. My lining looked great, 10 (mm?). anyways, my right had NO follicles and my left has a BABY follie, like barely 10mm. They are putting me on a second round of femara in the same cycle to boost follie production. What? I asked the nurse if it would throw my body off, and she said no. I said, so your body doesn't know CD it just knows hormones? She said, well basically! 

Anyways, i go back in a week after 5 days of femara again to see how the follies look. I can't help but think this cycle is a bust! They say they have done this before often, that sometimes your cycle just needs a boost. I googled like crazy and have found a few threads that showed their RE's doing the same thing. I trust my RE, and I know he's way qualified for his job, but I can't help but scratch my head over this!

I did call a little bit after I left and asked for more explanation but until then, any ideas?


----------



## Jennuuh

Hi everyone! Just checking in - It's been awhile! Wanted to send some baby dust, and let you all know we'll be confirming gender this Friday. We got a potty shot from last week, and the tech said she was 70% sure of her guess, and I posted on ingender and got nothing but the same guess from other techs as well. So we're excited! 

Anyway. I wanted to comment for Ltruns - RE's do that a lot with Clomid patients, so it makes sense to try it with Femara. I used to follow a blog where a lady had to take the femara twice in one cycle, and I believe she DID get pregnant from a cycle like that. I wish I could find it for you but it was about two years ago. And I believe the nurse is correct - Your body doesn't know cycle days - It works off of hormones. That's how your body knows when to O and when to shed your lining for AF. My body didn't respond well enough the first time and by the time, it was too late so they let AF come, and the next month I was put on femara + menopur injections. Hopefully the second round helps you boost your eggs. Good luck!!


----------



## Ltruns33

Jennuuh said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in - It's been awhile! Wanted to send some baby dust, and let you all know we'll be confirming gender this Friday. We got a potty shot from last week, and the tech said she was 70% sure of her guess, and I posted on ingender and got nothing but the same guess from other techs as well. So we're excited!
> 
> Anyway. I wanted to comment for Ltruns - RE's do that a lot with Clomid patients, so it makes sense to try it with Femara. I used to follow a blog where a lady had to take the femara twice in one cycle, and I believe she DID get pregnant from a cycle like that. I wish I could find it for you but it was about two years ago. And I believe the nurse is correct - Your body doesn't know cycle days - It works off of hormones. That's how your body knows when to O and when to shed your lining for AF. My body didn't respond well enough the first time and by the time, it was too late so they let AF come, and the next month I was put on femara + menopur injections. Hopefully the second round helps you boost your eggs. Good luck!!

Thank you so much. Your post gave me some hope, which I needed very much of! Perfect :) 

Good luck as y'all confirm gender soon. What are y'all hoping for?


----------



## ItalyRocks83

Ltruns33 said:


> Hey ladies! I need advice/help! Sorry to just jump into this thread, but I have so many questions about this whole femara/iui thing.
> 
> Ok, today was cd 12 u/s day. I am technically cd 13 today. My lining looked great, 10 (mm?). anyways, my right had NO follicles and my left has a BABY follie, like barely 10mm. They are putting me on a second round of femara in the same cycle to boost follie production. What? I asked the nurse if it would throw my body off, and she said no. I said, so your body doesn't know CD it just knows hormones? She said, well basically!
> 
> Anyways, i go back in a week after 5 days of femara again to see how the follies look. I can't help but think this cycle is a bust! They say they have done this before often, that sometimes your cycle just needs a boost. I googled like crazy and have found a few threads that showed their RE's doing the same thing. I trust my RE, and I know he's way qualified for his job, but I can't help but scratch my head over this!
> 
> I did call a little bit after I left and asked for more explanation but until then, any ideas?

Hang in there I thought my last cycle with Femera was going to be a bust too, my body was responding slowly to the meds I was on 5mg increased from 2.5, but eventually I got a good sized follicle in my right 23mm and it worked! BFP after 3 failed IUI's. I'm now 8w 5d pregnant! Good Luck lots of baby dust.


----------



## Ltruns33

ItalyRocks83 said:


> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I need advice/help! Sorry to just jump into this thread, but I have so many questions about this whole femara/iui thing.
> 
> Ok, today was cd 12 u/s day. I am technically cd 13 today. My lining looked great, 10 (mm?). anyways, my right had NO follicles and my left has a BABY follie, like barely 10mm. They are putting me on a second round of femara in the same cycle to boost follie production. What? I asked the nurse if it would throw my body off, and she said no. I said, so your body doesn't know CD it just knows hormones? She said, well basically!
> 
> Anyways, i go back in a week after 5 days of femara again to see how the follies look. I can't help but think this cycle is a bust! They say they have done this before often, that sometimes your cycle just needs a boost. I googled like crazy and have found a few threads that showed their RE's doing the same thing. I trust my RE, and I know he's way qualified for his job, but I can't help but scratch my head over this!
> 
> I did call a little bit after I left and asked for more explanation but until then, any ideas?
> 
> Hang in there I thought my last cycle with Femera was going to be a bust too, my body was responding slowly to the meds I was on 5mg increased from 2.5, but eventually I got a good sized follicle in my right 23mm and it worked! BFP after 3 failed IUI's. I'm now 8w 5d pregnant! Good Luck lots of baby dust.Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I hope so much that that happens to me! Can I ask what day you eventually did your iui in that cycle? Or, rather, how long it took to produce a good follie?


----------



## Jennuuh

Ltruns33 said:


> Thank you so much. Your post gave me some hope, which I needed very much of! Perfect :)
> 
> Good luck as y'all confirm gender soon. What are y'all hoping for?

If you would of asked me that 6 1/2 years ago I would have said boy, no hesitation! Now, I honestly do not mind. I want healthy beyond anything. I've thought since day 1 that baby was a boy though and when we got to the ultrasound and the tech said "You might want to stop calling baby a he." I panicked a little bit to be honest! But I am thrilled either way, no matter what they say on Friday :)


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho! I started bleeding and my period in incoming. I am happy because this bad chance month is finally over and I can move on.

Here is to Lucky month 22, femara month 3, lots of eggs and cute May babies.

Jennuh, good luck Friday! Let us know how it turns out.

Ltrusns, I have heard about quite a few ladies going on a second dose when things didn't work the first time. I hope it works for you.

Grats Italy! I just get so happy seeing this medication work for others. It gives me hope.


----------



## kjg123

hi everyone. im on my 2nd cycle of femara (last 2.5, this one 5) and my cd11 u/s showed a 17.5mm and a 14.5mm follicle but lining around 4mm. my estradiol was also low (70s). I asked about estrogen supp but my RE said there's no evidence to support that changing outcomes. 

anyone with thin lining success stories?? my internet search seemed to turn up some really gloomy reports of women with thin lining. i could def use some input and some positivity :)

thanks for listening!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck ladies. 
I just finished my last day of 5 mg, and now it's day 10 and I'm spotting.


----------



## Ltruns33

Jennuuh said:


> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Your post gave me some hope, which I needed very much of! Perfect :)
> 
> Good luck as y'all confirm gender soon. What are y'all hoping for?
> 
> If you would of asked me that 6 1/2 years ago I would have said boy, no hesitation! Now, I honestly do not mind. I want healthy beyond anything. I've thought since day 1 that baby was a boy though and when we got to the ultrasound and the tech said "You might want to stop calling baby a he." I panicked a little bit to be honest! But I am thrilled either way, no matter what they say on Friday :)Click to expand...

haha how cute! Good luck! Not too much longer! I want boy too one day- but just anything would be a miracle! Hope your pregnancy goes smooth and uneventful for a healthy baby!


----------



## Ltruns33

kjg123 said:


> hi everyone. im on my 2nd cycle of femara (last 2.5, this one 5) and my cd11 u/s showed a 17.5mm and a 14.5mm follicle but lining around 4mm. my estradiol was also low (70s). I asked about estrogen supp but my RE said there's no evidence to support that changing outcomes.
> 
> anyone with thin lining success stories?? my internet search seemed to turn up some really gloomy reports of women with thin lining. i could def use some input and some positivity :)
> 
> thanks for listening!

I wonder about taking a progesterone supplement? My lining is usually 7-8 but after last IUI's progesterone it just to 10, almost 11. Even though my follicles weren't ready at cd 13 my nurse said "whoa that's great lining!" so maybe ask about the progesterone?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Starting Femara round 3 today.


----------



## Jennuuh

Good luck Hopethisyear!

Ltruns - I don't think progesterone would hurt at all. My progesterone this round of Femara plus IUI was 47.7. That's way more than normal, but my RE always said they'd like to see 15 or above. I know others say 12 or above.. It won't hurt to ask!

Also, just wanted to stop by and say we are team PINK! Baby is definitely a girl, and after a few minutes of bribing, she wasn't shy about showing us that was 100% a girl! We are so excited - Ladies, please don't give up. I never thought we would be here right now. Miracles happen, and I swear, this little baby was so worth our wait!


----------



## ItalyRocks83

Ltruns33 said:


> ItalyRocks83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I need advice/help! Sorry to just jump into this thread, but I have so many questions about this whole femara/iui thing.
> 
> Ok, today was cd 12 u/s day. I am technically cd 13 today. My lining looked great, 10 (mm?). anyways, my right had NO follicles and my left has a BABY follie, like barely 10mm. They are putting me on a second round of femara in the same cycle to boost follie production. What? I asked the nurse if it would throw my body off, and she said no. I said, so your body doesn't know CD it just knows hormones? She said, well basically!
> 
> Anyways, i go back in a week after 5 days of femara again to see how the follies look. I can't help but think this cycle is a bust! They say they have done this before often, that sometimes your cycle just needs a boost. I googled like crazy and have found a few threads that showed their RE's doing the same thing. I trust my RE, and I know he's way qualified for his job, but I can't help but scratch my head over this!
> 
> I did call a little bit after I left and asked for more explanation but until then, any ideas?
> 
> Hang in there I thought my last cycle with Femera was going to be a bust too, my body was responding slowly to the meds I was on 5mg increased from 2.5, but eventually I got a good sized follicle in my right 23mm and it worked! BFP after 3 failed IUI's. I'm now 8w 5d pregnant! Good Luck lots of baby dust.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! I hope so much that that happens to me! Can I ask what day you eventually did your iui in that cycle? Or, rather, how long it took to produce a good follie?Click to expand...

Sorry just saw this, they ended up triggering me on CD 15 on the IUI cycle that worked 23 mm two day prior it was only 13mm. The previous IUI that didn't work they triggered my ovulation (ovidrill shot) on CD 20 the follicle was 17mm.


----------



## Renaendel

Italy, how much did your iui run?


----------



## TTCBayBay1

I'm so glad I found this thread! It gives me hope!

Can anyone share success stories with trying Femara after failing to ovulate with Clomid. I tried Clomid, and never had a dominant follicle. I've been diagnosed with PCOS, and I will be starting Femara 2.5 mg next month. I'm just looking for some positive reinforcement that this may actually work! MY doctor said the next option is IVF, and the fact that he mentioned it has me doubting his confidence in the Femara...it seems like it may just be something he needs to "check off the list" as we move closer to IVF.

THANKS!


----------



## Jennuuh

TTCBayBay1 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread! It gives me hope!
> 
> Can anyone share success stories with trying Femara after failing to ovulate with Clomid. I tried Clomid, and never had a dominant follicle. I've been diagnosed with PCOS, and I will be starting Femara 2.5 mg next month. I'm just looking for some positive reinforcement that this may actually work! MY doctor said the next option is IVF, and the fact that he mentioned it has me doubting his confidence in the Femara...it seems like it may just be something he needs to "check off the list" as we move closer to IVF.
> 
> THANKS!


Me! Right here! 11 failed rounds of clomid - Never once did I ovulate. My RE moved me straight to 5mgs though, and the first month I had one follicle - Triggered with Ovidrel but BFN. Second month we added in Menopur injections since my first month follicle wasn't a 'great' size, I O'd on my own before my follicle ultrasound check. BFN. Third month, same thing - 5mg, menopur injections but had a less than stellar BD schedule since hubby was out of town and BFN. Fourth cycle, same protocol, but with IUI and BFP! My Dr. mentioned IVF as well - But I think its because they want you to know what's going to happen BEFORE they surprise attack you IF one thing doesn't work. Don't think he's not confident in it :) He might just want you to know your options!

Good luck! Femara is 100% better than clomid in my opinion!


----------



## TTCBayBay1

THANK YOU so much Jennuuh! That's exactly what I needed to hear. My OB doesn't do any injectables though, so I'm only doing Femara by itself....I'll start at 2.5, then 5 mg, then 7.5 mg, then....IVF. At least, that's what he says. Maybe if it doesn't work, I'll seek out a RE that may allow me to try injectables like menopur!


----------



## crystal8

I wanted to add that I also did Femara 5 mg with gonal f injectables, combined with IUI and it worked for me as well.


----------



## Jennuuh

TTCBayBay1 said:


> THANK YOU so much Jennuuh! That's exactly what I needed to hear. My OB doesn't do any injectables though, so I'm only doing Femara by itself....I'll start at 2.5, then 5 mg, then 7.5 mg, then....IVF. At least, that's what he says. Maybe if it doesn't work, I'll seek out a RE that may allow me to try injectables like menopur!

I don't believe OB's have the power to prescribe injections - If you happen to not make good eggs on 2.5mg, hopefully he will up you to 5mg. If you happen to have borderline eggs, I would definitely contact an RE, and they can discuss injections with you!


----------



## StandinStrng

Doctor started me on Femara 2.5mg 3-7 last month for the 1st time due to not ovulating. First round a Bust!!!!:cry: Going to be starting my next round soon. Would love to hear some success stories and cycle buddies....


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey ladies! So, I had two rounds of femara in the same cycle a while back, and even after the second round being upped to of 7.5 the ovaries just didn't cooperate well this cycle. I'm going in Wednesday expecting to have my cycle be a bust, at CD 25 I'm sure AF or something is around the corner. I am hoping that my body just had a weird cycle.. stubborn ovaries! Femara worked great last time. Anyways, good luck to all trying still!


----------



## Charne4

Hi ladies.
I'm new to Femara. My OB started me on 2.5 mg CD 3-7 today. 
No side affects so far. Im pretty optimistic that it will do the trick. My cycles are all over the place. Are there any cycle buddies out there? 


GL to all of you. X


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies, I've been quiet lately. We are almost done with cycle #5 of femara. We are taking a break after this month until we get a referral until a infertility clinic.


----------



## fiore143

Anyone here get a cyst from the femara they were taking?!? I got a cyst on my first cycle =(


----------



## ItalyRocks83

fiore143 said:


> Anyone here get a cyst from the femara they were taking?!? I got a cyst on my first cycle =(

Yup I got a cyst from the clomid, then another one from the femera, but the femera worked and I'm now 11 weeks pregnant!

The clomid cyst was a corpus leuteum cyst that resolved itself, the femera cyst was still there at a 9 week ultrasound but isn't affecting the baby, so don't worry too much about the cyst.


----------



## ItalyRocks83

Renaendel said:


> Italy, how much did your iui run?

Dollar wise or time wise? My insurance covered the cost of the IUI but I had to pay $50 for the ovidrill and $10 for the femera, and $20 copay for the doctor visit. And $50 for the progesterone supps The blood tests and ultrasounds were covered too. I think I'm lucky living in MA cuz I think fertility is mandatory coverage in the state. 

Time wise femera days 3-7, triggered on day 14, IUI day 16, first hcg blood test day 30 with BFP.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Italy - That's great coverage!

So can anyone give me some advice? I had normal 30 day cycles with ovulation before I took Femara. Now on my 3rd cycle and I had a 10 day AF (usually less than 1 week) and now it's CD22 and AF showed. Is this normal for Femara to affect my cycle so odd?


----------



## SCgirl

It gave me an odd AF at the start- I had a normal to light first day, light the second and third, but then spotted for the rest (usually I have 3 days of mod flow before spotting for maybe a day) - ended up being 7 days long, so longer than usual but less than usual. I took it CD 4-8. I didn't have mid-cycle bleeding for the first time in quite a while, which I think is a good thing, but I didn't O until CD 21 (and never got a +opk, testing multiple times a day!).

So, different from your situation, but it did seem to make things different as far as spotting goes. I only had one round of it- thankfully haven't had any bleeding since that odd period! Wish I could help- GL! (is it all out flow or could it be IB?)


----------



## Ltruns33

Hopethisyear said:


> Italy - That's great coverage!
> 
> So can anyone give me some advice? I had normal 30 day cycles with ovulation before I took Femara. Now on my 3rd cycle and I had a 10 day AF (usually less than 1 week) and now it's CD22 and AF showed. Is this normal for Femara to affect my cycle so odd?

The only time I had a 22/21 day cycle was when I wasn't on meds and I had a fluke anovulatory cycle. I really think that a cycle that short means you need to adjust something. I have very normal cycles on femara, of any dose. My cycles were normal 27-28 day cycle with positive OPKs and good progesterone levesl before femara too so it makes sense they'd stay normal for me. On clomid however, omg waaay long for me (30-35 days) and weird. I did NOT like clomid. Every body reacts differently to meds so maybe ask your doctor?


----------



## Ltruns33

My dose of femara was changed to 2.5 mgs and CD3-12. My doctor thinks that maybe a lower, longer dose will help my slow growing follies (last month I had to go on 2 doses CD5-9 and 14-19 bc of a slow growing follie) I have only read one research article (https://www.rbej.com/content/9/1/84/abstract) that seemed like this was a positive thing for PCOS ladies (I have not been diagnosed with this). Anyone have any input on 10 days of femara?


----------



## Renaendel

7 days through this tww. Three huge follicles. All three went but they were on the right and I only have a left tube. Will find out in a few days if the other tube was able to pick up a few eggs.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Renaendel said:


> 7 days through this tww. Three huge follicles. All three went but they were on the right and I only have a left tube. Will find out in a few days if the other tube was able to pick up a few eggs.

Fingers crossed for you. I only have one tube also.


----------



## Nightnurse

FXed for you ladies


----------



## CJ3TTC2ND

Hi Everyone I'm looking to join you guys:winkwink:

A little about me, I'm 30 and started ttc back in Jan 2008. We fell Pregnant in April 2008 but that sadly ended in a MC @ 6weeks. After that my cycles became very irregular and in 2009 after still not being able to get Pregnant again we were referred to Fertility Specailist and DH was given a SA that came back all good & all my blood work was fine as well, so was sent for Lap & Dye which showed all was fine with Tubes, Ovaries etc so agreed it must be an Ovulation Problem which I had said from the start. 
I was started on Letrozole 2.5mg cd 2-6 and fell pregnant on our 2nd round. 

We had a little boy called Corey James was born at 28weeks as I developed Pre-eclampsia he was in NICU for 11weeks and had to come home on Oxygen he was on that for a year. He is now 3 and doing amazing and we are ready to start trying for our 2nd baby. 

I'm chatting my temp, taking Letrozole cd 3-7 not having any scans etc this time going at it alone for now. This Cycle was started by Nortbisterone I'm on CD 5 and spotting so will be start :sex:very soon.
Congrats to all those who have got:bfp:

Good luck to us all still waiting:dust:


----------



## Java123

Hi Everyone,

Im new to this site but it makes me feel really good after reading all the success Femara has had in the group. 

I was on clomid about a year ago and got pregnant but miscarried at about 5 weeks... ever since then clomid did not work for us. My left tube is slightly blocked but my right tube is clear. 

I finally got an appointment with an infertility clinic and the dr has put me on clomid... im just waiting for the pergesterone to kick in so that I get my AF soon.... ill be taking 5mg from days 3 to 7.

Any advice???? 

Congrats to everyone with a BFP!


----------



## reach4stars

My hb and I started the in January 2013. By September, we finally got pregnant. Sadly I had a missed miscarriage and d and c December 10th at 13 weeks (stopped growing at 8?). Soooo. Been ttc since then but had two crazy 50 day cycles after d and c. went through blood work and day 21 progesterone testing. Turns out I'm not ovulating. Which now I question if I was ovulating before the miscarriage. So. may 50 mg clomid, June 50 mg, July 100 mg, August 150 mg. My period got very light and my doctor decided to switch me to femara which I started today. I basically need some success stories. Or maybe someone who is also havin trouble getting pregnant after a miscarriage. I'm afraid the d and c did something.


----------



## Renaendel

Reach, welcome. I had my D&c four months ago and confirmed just yesterday that I am finally pregnant after 22 cycles. It us interesting my cycles are more normal after the d&c. Maybe the issue is endocrine or with the ovaries?

Java welcome to you too! The tube may add dome tine to getting pregnant but it can and will happen. Is your doctor monitoring your cycles so you know what side you ovulated on?

Good luck with your bedding CJ!


----------



## ItalyRocks83

reach4stars said:


> My hb and I started the in January 2013. By September, we finally got pregnant. Sadly I had a missed miscarriage and d and c December 10th at 13 weeks (stopped growing at 8?). Soooo. Been ttc since then but had two crazy 50 day cycles after d and c. went through blood work and day 21 progesterone testing. Turns out I'm not ovulating. Which now I question if I was ovulating before the miscarriage. So. may 50 mg clomid, June 50 mg, July 100 mg, August 150 mg. My period got very light and my doctor decided to switch me to femara which I started today. I basically need some success stories. Or maybe someone who is also havin trouble getting pregnant after a miscarriage. I'm afraid the d and c did something.

I'm 13 weeks pregnant today with my third IUI cycle. I used femera! Good luck with your cycle! Sorry to hear about your previous MC :-(


----------



## CJ3TTC2ND

Hi Java I'm new to hear as well, fingers crossed we won't be waiting to long:winkwink:
Just remember you only need one Tube so don't let that get you down. Glad the Fertility Clinic is now got you on Femera, hope you not waiting too long for:witch: to show up!!

Hi Reach, I'm sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:
I hope this give you some positivity, when I MC back in April 08 my cycles ended up all over the place and really irregular longest cycle being 117 Days was soul destroying. I then was referred to Fertility
Clinic and started on Femera and fell Pregnant on our 2nd round in Feb 11 couldn't believe it, this is a Miracle Drug and got us our Miracle and hoping it gets us our 2nd&#128512;

Rena & Italy Congrats on both your:bfp::happydance:

AFM: On CD 7 take last Femera tonight&#128512; Can I ask do any of you guys feel pain in your Ovaries while taking Femera and also need to pee more? I'm not getting Scans or anything done so don't know if Follies will be bigger enough but last time I reacted really well to the meds so fingers crossed, when do you guys suggest I start testing with OPKs?

:dust: to everyone


----------



## SCgirl

for testing with the opk's, i've heard of all sorts of O days- it was recommended that I begin CD 9 (but i think some ladies here have O'd around that day).

but- don't wait for a +opk to dtd!!!!!! (I never got a +opk on my 1 femara cycle (actually tested 2x a day!)... but I obviously ovulated!!)

Good luck!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Java123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im new to this site but it makes me feel really good after reading all the success Femara has had in the group.
> 
> I was on clomid about a year ago and got pregnant but miscarried at about 5 weeks... ever since then clomid did not work for us. My left tube is slightly blocked but my right tube is clear.
> 
> I finally got an appointment with an infertility clinic and the dr has put me on clomid... im just waiting for the pergesterone to kick in so that I get my AF soon.... ill be taking 5mg from days 3 to 7.
> 
> Any advice????
> 
> Congrats to everyone with a BFP!

Good Luck next cycle. My RE recommended we have my blocked tube removed because it could leak some kind of fluid that causes miscarriages or implantation problems. After surgery we waited a year to ttc again. We got pregnant on our first ttc cycle and using Femara for the first time.


----------



## CJ3TTC2ND

Hi Ladies&#55357;&#56832;

How are you all doing? Where are you at in your cycle?

AFM: I had a massive temp drop on CD9 and it Spiked this morning so if it stays up there for another 2 days it will confirm Ovulation for me&#55357;&#56860; if so way quicker than I have ever ovulated before. We did:sex: CD8 at bedtime so may have missed it altogether or hoping we are lucky enough to get:bfp: as only takes one!!

Will let you all know if Ovulation is confirmed if so maybe someone can join me on my TWW and stop me from testing&#55357;&#56841;

:dust: to you all&#10084;&#65039;xxx


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi all hoping someone had the same experience and possibly had a good result. My 1st IUI cycle was cancelled as my estrogen is low although the follie is 24mm. I read online femara can cause estrogen results which may not always be correct. Doc advised me to still do opk tests and bd just in case but is it even worth the effort with the opk tests if my estrogen is low?


----------



## CJ3TTC2ND

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi all hoping someone had the same experience and possibly had a good result. My 1st IUI cycle was cancelled as my estrogen is low although the follie is 24mm. I read online femara can cause estrogen results which may not always be correct. Doc advised me to still do opk tests and bd just in case but is it even worth the effort with the opk tests if my estrogen is low?

Hi Praying&#128512;

I read your post and didn't want to just read and not reply. I have never experienced that as I'm not doing iui hopefully one of the other ladies will come along and be more help to you. 

I just really wanted to say do as your consultant said it may still be possible if he is still telling you to try don't let the month go to waste. 

:dust: to you and hoping you get your:bfp: soon!xx

AFM: I'm on CD11 and got my 2nd high temp this morning so if it up there again tomorrow then it will confirm Ovulation occurred on CD9 so should be 3dpo and officially a waiting game!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

CJ3TTC2ND said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hoping someone had the same experience and possibly had a good result. My 1st IUI cycle was cancelled as my estrogen is low although the follie is 24mm. I read online femara can cause estrogen results which may not always be correct. Doc advised me to still do opk tests and bd just in case but is it even worth the effort with the opk tests if my estrogen is low?
> 
> Hi Praying&#128512;
> 
> I read your post and didn't want to just read and not reply. I have never experienced that as I'm not doing iui hopefully one of the other ladies will come along and be more help to you.
> 
> I just really wanted to say do as your consultant said it may still be possible if he is still telling you to try don't let the month go to waste.
> 
> :dust: to you and hoping you get your:bfp: soon!xx
> 
> AFM: I'm on CD11 and got my 2nd high temp this morning so if it up there again tomorrow then it will confirm Ovulation occurred on CD9 so should be 3dpo and officially a waiting game!!Click to expand...

Thank you for your encouraging words. I haven't given up hope and will not unless dreaded af shows. Sending you some dust during your tww.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies
A little frustrated here. I did three rounds of Femara. My cycles are usually about 30 days long and on my 3rd round of Femara AF came on CD 21. I decided not to do Femara after that and then this next month AF came on CD 14...What the heck is going on? Seems like Femara has messed me up more than helped me. I put in a call to my RE, but haven't heard back about their opinion. TTC is so frustrating!


----------



## Nightnurse

I hope you get some answers soon


----------



## kjg123

hopethisyear - i feel your pain!

i just started femara round 4. anyone out there that required >3 rounds of femara for their bfp?! i'm afraid most success stories happen between cycle 1-3.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

kjg123 said:


> hopethisyear - i feel your pain!
> 
> i just started femara round 4. anyone out there that required >3 rounds of femara for their bfp?! i'm afraid most success stories happen between cycle 1-3.

I did my fourth round and had an ultrasound at CD 11, no follicles then again CD 16 still no follicles. They switched me from a dose of 5mg per day to 7.5 mg. So took two rounds in same cycle. I finished the pills 10 days ago and feel nothing going on in my ovaries and temperature chart says no ovulation. I have been waking up with hot flashes and been having minor headaches. I feel like it sent me into menopause at 42. 

My plan now is to go back to what worked for me before. Do a low carb diet and try to loose a little weight. Since I have PCOS but managed up until earlier this year, low carb helps regulate my cycle and hormones.

I feel I am running out of time :nope:


----------



## Java123

Hi Everyone,

Can you please list your symptoms that you get with Femara... im on cycle 1 and 3dpo. My breasts feel like they are burning and im getting mild cramps.

thanks!!!! 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Cowgirl07

The symptoms I had were mainly headaches, with some night sweats. Every cycle I took it I was convinced it got worse. But they were also upping my dose.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi ladies,although i'm not on Femara anymore,just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is getting along,whats up with the others who havent updated as yet,good luck to all*


----------



## Nightnurse

How are the lucky PG ladies here doing? Any Femara babies yet?


----------



## Jennuuh

Nothing here yet! Getting closer though. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Shilo

I haven't updated here in a long time. Idk if anyone will remember but I got pregnant on my first round of Femara after trying for 3 1/2 years. I ended up miscarrying and haven't updated since. I did my first round of Femara (2nd round overall) since my miscarriage in August and was lucky enough to get pregnant again. I'm now 10+5 and have had 3 ultrasounds... everything has been good so far. I'm hoping that continues and I'll have my rainbow baby around June 2nd.

Good luck to everyone else who is still around and waiting on their BFPs/babies.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay SHILO!!! 
I haven't updated either, after being on femara for 5 cycles we took a break for two months. We then went and saw our re, she diagnosed us unexplained infertility and upped the femara dosage to 7.5. We had an iui last weekend and am now in the tww.


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats ladies! Hopefully we'll have our rainbow baby in around 2 months. Baby boy seems to be doing well, but I've recently been put on bed rest for high blood pressure (and lots of monitoring, hoping it doesn't develop into pre-e!).

Hope those of you still trying get your bfp soon!!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Thanks for the update,its great to hear how you are getting along,feel free to keep us updated*


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hi ladies, can I join you all? I just finished my first round of femara, 5mg. We have been Ttc for a year, with no luck. I have pcos, so don't ovulate regularly. My obgyn suggested we try it. I am on cd10 right now. Waiting to O. Hopefully it works the first time, I didn't notice any side effects.


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies! I am back! This will be my first cycle on Femara since my MC in April. I will be on 5mg and Metformin which is nee for me.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey ladies, hope all is well and your journeys to BFP is successful. Our Femara miracle will be induced on Jan 12th unless he decides to come a little earlier.


----------



## Renaendel

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, hope all is well and your journeys to BFP is successful. Our Femara miracle will be induced on Jan 12th unless he decides to come a little earlier.

Grats, great news


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay!


----------



## kjg123

Haven't been on this thread in awhile but I just wanted to update my recent BFP!

It was on my FIFTH cycle of femara. It was my third IUI (and last before moving on to IVF). All previous cycles I only had one follicle and pretty pitiful lining (never above 7mm). For some odd reason, I stayed on 5mg this cycle and made 3 big beautiful follicles and my lining approached 8mm on the day of trigger. I did trigger and IUI 36 hours later (husband has low morphology 2-3%). Got my beta on 13dpiui of 84 and 15dpiui up to 192. We are beyond thrilled. Waiting for that first ultrasound to see how many little beans may have stuck. 

Anyone do trigger/IUI with 3 mature follicles? Did you end up with singleton or multiples??

Good luck to all you ladies currently TTC with Femara!


----------



## Jennuuh

Congrats Kjg! 
I had potentially 4 that would release on my BFP cycle - a 24mm, 22mm, and two 20mm. We're positive 2 released and we were unsure about the other two due to not getting clear imaging at our first ultrasound because the other two corpus luteums were in the way! Only one bean here :) good luck at your first scan! You'll never forget it!


----------



## Shilo

Jenna, I would have been scared with 4 targets lol. 

My first BFP on Femara where I miscarried was twins. I took it unmonitored so I'm not sure how many I released. That ovulation was PAINFUL though. I was pretty much crying during sex because I was so sore. The ovulation with this BFP was not as painful and it's a singleton so I'm guessing I only released one. But I was scared of multiples after that first time lol. I'd take twins happily but also be terrified. Anything beyond twins and I'd probably be scared out of my mind. Especially with the pregnancy risks.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Ok can anyone help me? Last night I had this sharp/stabbing pain that lasted for a couple hours, it is still a little sore this morning. I have never experienced ovulation pain before, and I am about 7days past a big temp drop, but no solid thermal shift, so ff won't give me crosshairs... Could it have been implantation pain? Dh and I dtd just In case it was late o.


----------



## Shilo

Sounds like it could be implantation or ovulation. Do you only temp? It might be a good idea to do opks also.


----------



## Miskas mommy

i dont use opk's as i have PCOS, so my cycles are really funky.. this is my first cycle on Femara, so i dont really know what to expect..


----------



## Shilo

I didn't ovulate on my own but I did both times with Femara. Being on Femara, I would go into the cycle assuming you're going to ovulate. I higly suggest OPKs so that you're not so in the dark on ovulation. Take 1 or 2 a day (one in morning, one in evening) starting on CD10 until you get a positive. You can get 50 wondfo opks on Amazon for $20. OPKs helped me sooo much and I just skipped temping.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I also don't temp on femara, I found my temps erratic early in my cycle. I get positive opks usually day 12-14, and had ultrasounds before my iui to insure I have eggs.


----------



## SCgirl

I'm the opposite of the last two posters- I took at least 2 opk's a day (wondfo and clear blue), and never got a positive... but most definitely did ovulate that cycle! I did have the biggest temp spike I'd ever had while on femara- no other symptoms...

Thankfully dh and I dtd every oter day that whole cycle just in case, so we still caught it! (I didn't O until around cd 20 or so...)

Hopefully I'm just a fluke, and something shows up for you!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Well I finally had a good spike, so we will see what happens..


----------



## Renaendel

I am asking this in a few threads. I have done femara 5mg for a few cycles now. The nurse mentioned maybe addiing Ovidrel this month. I always ovulate on Femara and I am wondering why would Ovidrel help if I am not doing an IUI? What benefit does the trigger shot have? Did any of you get your BFPs when this protocol was added?


----------



## Jennuuh

Renaendel said:


> I am asking this in a few threads. I have done femara 5mg for a few cycles now. The nurse mentioned maybe addiing Ovidrel this month. I always ovulate on Femara and I am wondering why would Ovidrel help if I am not doing an IUI? What benefit does the trigger shot have? Did any of you get your BFPs when this protocol was added?

My only guess would be that they're trying to get you to release more eggs if you happen to start maturing more than one. That way, there's at least one more target. I only ovulated 1 egg and it wasn't the best I had on just femara. With the ovidrel, I would release the two or three that femara helped mature. The only benefit I know of, is knowing 36hrs after the shot, you WILL ovulate, so it's pinpointed and it's not "well I got my surge so I should O by tomorrow morning." type deal. It's a guarantee this way. Hope this helped and it's not all over the place!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I only used trigger with IUI and that is how I got my BFP with Femara, but just as Jen said, it forces you to ovulate all maturing eggs within 36 hours.


----------



## Renaendel

Wow, that really helps me understand. I often have 3 follicles on femara, [email protected] and 2 that are still like 16mm. So the Ovidrel will help make sure those other two grow and release eggs. I am liking the sound of that.

I am taking the letrozole 3-7 however due to when my flow started I will be on the earlier end of 3-7 closer to 2-6. That also means a higher chance of more eggs vs. one very mature egg.

I know it means a higher chance of twins, but at this point I am just looking to have at least 1 healthy baby before 38. More eggs means that some of those can fail to age or chromosomes and I still stand a chance.

It has taken up to 6 days after my ultrasound to finally ovulate and I am wondering now if my body was releasing the eggs super late. Maybe the trigger is all I need for a very merry Christmas.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I hope it works for you Renaendel.


----------



## Jennuuh

What the PP said - REALLY hope the trigger works for you and you get your Christmas miracle(s)!


----------



## Nightnurse

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Hey ladies, hope all is well and your journeys to BFP is successful. Our Femara miracle will be induced on Jan 12th unless he decides to come a little earlier.

Keep us updated


----------



## Nightnurse

kjg123 said:


> Haven't been on this thread in awhile but I just wanted to update my recent BFP!
> 
> It was on my FIFTH cycle of femara. It was my third IUI (and last before moving on to IVF). All previous cycles I only had one follicle and pretty pitiful lining (never above 7mm). For some odd reason, I stayed on 5mg this cycle and made 3 big beautiful follicles and my lining approached 8mm on the day of trigger. I did trigger and IUI 36 hours later (husband has low morphology 2-3%). Got my beta on 13dpiui of 84 and 15dpiui up to 192. We are beyond thrilled. Waiting for that first ultrasound to see how many little beans may have stuck.
> 
> Anyone do trigger/IUI with 3 mature follicles? Did you end up with singleton or multiples??
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies currently TTC with Femara!

congrats ,keep us updated


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Nightnurse said:


> Swtpinkbabi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope all is well and your journeys to BFP is successful. Our Femara miracle will be induced on Jan 12th unless he decides to come a little earlier.
> 
> Keep us updatedClick to expand...

Happy New Years Ladies!!! 
Quick update, our little miracle baby was induced early at 36weeks due to low fluid. He's doing absolutely great, was in NICU for 5 days because he was so low weight he couldn't hold his body temp up. 

Baby Dust to you ladies, hope Femara works for you :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

December 29th I got another BFP with Femara! I am praying this one is sticky and will be my Rainbow! Good luck to all you ladies in 2015!


----------



## wantabby

I got another Femara BFP December 29th! I'm praying this one is sticky! Good luck to all of you ladies in 2015!


----------



## Jennuuh

Congrats wantabby! Hoping for a sticky for you this round! 

Swtpinkbabi - Congrats on your son! Glad he's doing well :)

Wanted to also update about our Femara miracle - She arrived on Dec. 23rd, 2014 at 37wks via csection due to complete placenta previa. She is absolutely perfect!

Her birth announcement is below if interested :)

Spoiler
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/BirthAnn2_zps3e651b53.jpg​


----------



## Cowgirl07

awe what a cutie! 
Congrats want a baby! Fx for a sticky bean.


----------



## Shilo

Congrats wantabby!

We found out via Verifi genetic testing that our baby is healthy chromosome wise and it's a boy! I have my anatomy scan on the 14th and I'm hoping everything will be normal and he's healthy.

I hope we have some more BFPs around here soon.


----------



## lindsayyminaj

Hi! I was hoping to join your femara family! 
A little about me: I was diagnosed with PCOS in july. Started metformin 500mg twice a day. DH was tested and his boys are good! I had my hsg procedure in the beginning of december. My left tube was blocked, but they got it open with the dye! I also had an endometrial biopsy. All was good with that! I took provera to induce a regular period, because I had been bleeding since may 2014. Awful. This is my first month on femara. 5mg. Took cycle days 3-7 and finally O'd on cycle day 15! Yay! Love to hear your success stories with femara! !


----------



## Shilo

Welcome Lindsay. I hope this will be it for you!

I had been TTC since September 2010. I suspected I had PCOS for quite a while and was officially diagnosed in January 2014. Unfortunately, I was not ovulating at all. In January, I started Metformin and worked up to 1500mg daily. In April, I did my first round of Femara. I did 2.5mg on CD3-7 and ovulated on CD22 or 23. I got pregnant with twins but unfortunately had a vanishing twin and miscarried the other.

I had to take a break for a few months due to a blocked tube from fluid after my miscarriage. It ended up clearing itself up and I did my next round of Femara in August. Again, I did 2.5mg on CD3-7. I didn't think I'd get lucky enough to get pregnant again so quickly like the first time but I did. I'm now 19 weeks with a baby boy and everything has been going great.

Four years of no ovulation or any chance of pregnancy and now I've been pregnant twice this year, both times I used Femara. Crazy to think about because I thought I would never get pregnant. It's been a miracle for me.


----------



## drjo718

Hi all, I'm taking my first cycle of femara right now after 2 failed rounds of clomid. Just saw my own very polycystic ovaries on an ultrasound on monday. Will get more results back on Tuesday!

I have a question for everyone: were you ovulating before taking femara, and what cycle day did you ovulate when taking it?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I do ovulate on my own, granted my progesterone level sucked when not on it. I o day 13-16. Usually it's day 14 though. Which is the same as when I'm not on it.


----------



## Shilo

I do not ovulate without it usually. I did ovulate once before I started it but that was due to the metformin and on CD45. I also ovulated once on my own after my miscarriage but also on CD45. My first round of Femara, I ovulated on CD22. The second time it was CD16.


----------



## lindsayyminaj

I never ovulated on my own. I would take OPKS and there wasn't even a hint of a second line! I've had unprotected sex for 5 years. No sign of pregnancy. . Shilo, you give me so much hope! What an amazing story!


----------



## lindsayyminaj

Also, I finally O'd on cycle day 15 with femara! Drjo718


----------



## drjo718

My doc said I should start opks on cd12, but I feel like I should start them CD10 (3 days after last dose) just in case. I would think the half life of femara is short enough I shouldn't get a false + opk by then.


----------



## Renaendel

I normally O around 14-16 on Femara, but my doctors have recommended I start opks around day 10. The only issue with that is many women on femara get a fakenear positive opk around day ten. Just be aware of it, :sex: but know it may not be a real one for a few more days.

I use CB advanced in the morning and wondfo at night. The CB advanced is nice because I actually get to see my estrogen surge in advance of my LH. But they are way to expensive to use twice a day.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I get the near positive fakes and recommend using the better opks. I used answer then switched to clear blue digital and they seemed to be better for can thing real vs fake positives.


----------



## drjo718

I normally use ic opks. Most recently wondfos. Last cycle I tried the cb advanced ovulation kit, since I was taking clomid and figured I'd know for sure when the surge was....but then I got 13 flashing smilies in a row and was sooo irritated. Turns out I never ovulated. So I think I'm sticking with the wondfos.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I just use the normal ones, I had tried the advance but had flashing smiles for a week once. Not doing that again.


----------



## Nightnurse

Jennuuh said:


> Congrats wantabby! Hoping for a sticky for you this round!
> 
> Swtpinkbabi - Congrats on your son! Glad he's doing well :)
> 
> Wanted to also update about our Femara miracle - She arrived on Dec. 23rd, 2014 at 37wks via csection due to complete placenta previa. She is absolutely perfect!
> 
> Her birth announcement is below if interested :)
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/BirthAnn2_zps3e651b53.jpg​

*CONGRATS To all you ladies*:happydance:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Jennuuh said:


> Congrats wantabby! Hoping for a sticky for you this round!
> 
> Swtpinkbabi - Congrats on your son! Glad he's doing well :)
> 
> Wanted to also update about our Femara miracle - She arrived on Dec. 23rd, 2014 at 37wks via csection due to complete placenta previa. She is absolutely perfect!
> 
> Her birth announcement is below if interested :)
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/BirthAnn2_zps3e651b53.jpg​

Congrats, hope all is well.


----------



## drjo718

Does anyone know what their follicle sizes were during a femara cycle?


----------



## Cowgirl07

At my 11 day scans they were usually 16-18. I had two or three each cycle. I didn't o or for three days after that so at 2 mms a day they would have been 22-24 or so :)


----------



## Renaendel

Mine at cd12 are between 16-19 usually. Last month was 16 but 18 is more common for me. I'll try to remember to post my Thursday numbers here!


----------



## Nightnurse

not using Femara anymore,who is?


----------



## drjo718

I'll be starting it again in the next month or 2.


----------

